# Bleach: Encroaching Cataclysm Main RP Thread



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 7, 2011)

The year is 2011, and Soul Society is enjoying as much of Era of Peace   as an organization that manages death can. Hollow attacks have been at   their lowest in many years, and the Human World is mostly stabilized at   the moment. The Captain Commander however has not laxed his stance  once,  keeping Soul Society as strict as ever, because if they were to  let  their guards down in times of peace, a new threat could easily  emerge to  overtake them. Shinigami are constantly being sent to and  returning  from the Human World, and there has been no reports of any  anomolies as  of yet. Soul Society has however laxed a rule in the Human  World, thanks  in part to a major breakthrough by the 12th division, it  is now  possible to create Substitute Shinigami without a Shinigami  losing their  own powers.

This is not to say that Soul Society is without it's own enemies though,   there are multiple organizations which lay in the background that   continue to plot against Soul Society hoping to one day destroy it. In   addition to this, there is an unknown traitor amongst the group who is   planning his own devilish scheme, and he's using anything that moves in   order to complete it. So far he has been successful in covering his   tracks, and Soul Society has yet to suspect anything, but this is all   subject to change incredibly soon, as anomolies from his actions will   eventually begin appearing in the Human Word.

-------------------


-------------------

Rules

1. TURN OFF SIGNATURES
2. No Godmodding
3. Play Nice
4. All OOC Posts in the OOC thread​


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 7, 2011)

Soul Society has been in a state of peace up until this point, Hollow counts have been at an all time low thanks to their somewhat lax tolerance of allowing the Human World to help them in their matters of keeping Hollow in check, which has worked out exceptionally well despite the numerous amount of Substitute Shinigami that have been created as a result. The man who keeps watch of the mortal realm, sending information to the Shinigami in the Human World, as well as keeping tabs on information reported to him by the 12th division about the Human World, sits at his desk reading a report from that very same division right now. Ikeda Kazuo is his name, the Captain of the 10th division, and this report he has received is a rather eyebrow raising report. According to the information, Reishi count in the Human World is beginning to increase at a rate that's abnormal even for high increases of Reishi, a situation which could prove to create a massive influx of Hollow into Karakura Town.

?This is a situation that needs to be dealt with beyond a shadow of a doubt.? Kazuo sighed, ?Where is that girl at anyways? She's usually so active in getting here on time.?

POW! As soon as Kazuo asked that question the doors to his headquarters nearly bursted off their hinges as the girl he spoke of came running in, hunched over and attempting to catch her breath, ?Ah so she was in a hurry to get here after all!? Kazuo grinned at the girl in front of him, her name is Honami Chiyoko, an unseated member of his division with growing prowess, and this is the start of her first  trip to the Human World.

 ?Taichou.. I.. came.. as soon as I.. could..? Chiyoko attempted to catch her breath, she had all of her stuff ready to go, ?So what exactly am I being sent down there for??

?Two things, one to research a certain incident going on in the Human World.? Kazuo handed Chiyoko a piece of paper, ?Number two is to find this location, it hosts a laboratory created by a specific enemy of ours known as the Layer Organization, you are to dismantle their operation, and report back whatever you've found.?

Chiyoko looked at the paper, it had all the necessary information included the location of the place she was to take out, ?I see, so I assume this is a pretty easy place to infiltrate??

?Layers considers their laboratories to be expendable as long as the main organization is not found.? Kazuo sighed, ?The 12th division is still working on that right now.? Kazuo waved his hand, ?Now run along and prepare for your trip, Chiyoko, you're going to enjoy your stay there no doubt, as for me I have to send this report to the Captain Commander.?

?Okay!? Chiyoko smirked at the 10th division Captain as she saluted him, ?I'll do my best, taichou!? Chiyoko ran out of the building as fast as she could, causing Kazuo to start laughing.

?That girl is going to be an interesting one for sure.? Kazuo placed his hand over his mouth, ?Oi Hotaru, are you around here anywhere?! I need you to send something to the 1st division!?


----------



## Serp (Sep 7, 2011)

Kagato slowly opened his eyes, his head was pounding like an elephant had just tap danced on it. 
"Arrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggg!" He groaned as he got up. He looked around, what the fuck had happened last night. He turned to his side, a girl about 19 years old sleep was latched onto his side. "Oh, you." He said as he noticed her.

"Kags, go back to sleep, its only 10am." She said in a half daze.

"Only 10am? I was meant to meet my dad at this time!". No matter she was already asleep again. "Ok first goal, find my pants!" 
Kagato scrambled into his pants and the slowly crept out of the girls room, it would have been better if he knew her name. He jumped out the window and landed on a platform of reishi, and then in a flash he was gone. 
-----
Karakura Museum.

V looked at Tabris. "I told you he wouldn't come." Her disapproving gaze heavy as she talked to Tabris about his son. It was then that Kagato appeared behind her.

"I always come, and from what I remember so do you." He winked at V. Tabris raised his eyebrow, but before he could get an explanation, V was already kicking and punching Kagato. 

"Dad get your lackey off me!"

"V leave him alone. I've asked you two here early above the rest of the Quincy because I feel as my most trusted you two should hear it first."

The two calmed down and sat listening. 
"Ok go ahead dad." 

"Very well, the amount of Reishi in the air has started to grow, much quicker than it should. No doubt you guys have felt it in the use of your powers."

"Kagato doesn't even use his powers Sir. When was the last time you killed a hollow Kagato?"

"A good man doesn't brag or tell it all, if you want me to spill the beans I will."

V went red and shut up.

"Yea dad I have noticed the reishi is thicker, that means our powers are stronger right?"

"Yes but it also means more hollows, or something more ominous. Only Soul Society or Hueco Mundo should have this much loose reishi." 

"Well Sir what do you think is causing it?" V asked. 

"I don't know, but as I warn you now, this is a tough time to be a quincy."

_Tough time to be a quincy _that rang through Kagato's head, if his father knew he wasn't a true quincy would he feel ashamed, or would he be proud that he developed his powers freely. Best not to test it out. 

"Well what now then dad?"

"My plan for now is to warn all Quincies in the area to be on the lookout, the increase of Reishi could also unlock more peoples spiritual power, so that makes us, them and normal souls more viable to danger. So V, Kagato, you guys are my first response. I will need someone, someone I trust to find out from the Spiritually powered humans and from the Shinigami on earth. For that I ask you two, it is a dangerous mission but also a great one, hence I feel I must send those I find capable and absolutely trust worthy."

"Sir this is a great honour." V said as she bowed to Tabris.

"Stop that V, you take ever chance to get on your knees. Dad I know the Shinigami are more dangerous in general, I'll go find them, V is a woman and well, you know."

"Kagato! V's aim and physical prowess far surpasses your own, and with a unique trait such as hers, I think she is a better choice to meet the Shinigami. And the humans are bit more gritty in some areas, and I feel you will be more of use with them."

"Erm sure dad, can't have girls going into the ghetto and that, better send them to the already dead people, the living need some life ey." Kagato smiled.

Tabris sighed. "Very well. The rest of the Quincy will be here soon, leave now and report back when you can." 

V bowed and Tabris sighed. With a whoosh both were gone.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 7, 2011)

The wind was blowing calmly, the sky of the Soul Society as clear as ever, everything was, fine, everything was relaxing so much that he was even sleeping on the roof of the dojo where the members of the 11th division tend to practice. His name? Yuusuke Reiki, an unseated member of the 11th division, he isn?t a rookie but also hasn?t been there enough time to be respected at all by the others yet.

The normal sound of those men hungry for battles, while practicing filled the place, the sound of wooden swords clashing against each other and the battle cries of the members. A pretty normal day.

"Zzzz...Zzzz"his wild white hair moving with the breeze, next to him his precious Zanpaktou, his partner in battles. The reason for him to sleep was that since the hollow activity was low he didn?t find anything better to do, not even the practice of the day was interesting at all. 

*"I wonder where is that lazy bastard"*a voice coming from the dojo said as a man appeared. The shinigami that just came out wasn?t something special, he hasn?t even achieved his shikai but the only reason to talk in that manner was that he had been in the division more time than this white haired guy. Looking around first he couldn?t find any trace of the man he was looking for.*"That idiot, skipping practice as if it were nothing"*he said before raising his head to see the white hair he was trying to find, on the rooftop of the building*"YUU-SUU-KEEE!!"*he said before taking the wooden sword and jumping trying to land a hit on the shinigami?s head...

"OUCH!!"he cried out in pain while rubbing his forehead, he never expected that."What was that for? Is time for breakfast?"he asked, his green eyes looking at the man who just hit him a moment ago as a couple of tears struggled to come out from his eyes.

*"Of course not! I was just looking for you, if you don?t feel like practicing then at least carry your lazy ass down there and watch!!"*the man said, not that his reason was important but he didn?t like seeing how someone who has been in the division less time than him was loafing around."?kay I understand, you are a pain. I think i know now why you are still unseated"he said before getting a new bump on his head*"You are unseated as well, fool!!"*.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 7, 2011)

*Soul Society ~ 12th Division Quarters

Tobimaru Getozuma​*
Deep within the research department of the 12th Division headquarters Shinigami in thick, large white jackets dabbled about their various experiments along with keeping a keen eye upon the state of the human world. Due to their giant wall computers they were able to track the movements of hollows along with any other abnormalities. For a long time now there had been little problems within the human world, hollow numbers were at an all time low to the point where most shinigami never wandered too far from their own divisions, there was simply no need for the muscle. However recently there had been a strange increase in Reishi which had been taken note of and words spread that the Captains, some of them, were assigning Shinigami to investigate. Reports had been distributed not long ago concerning the situation by the various 12th Division members; it was in the hands of the other Division Shinigami now. For the most part anyway.  The members of the Research and Development institute rarely strayed from their experiments, rarely from their own quarters but there were known occasions where they were sent out to assist and test, it depended upon the assigned mission.

One of the 12th Division members, Tobimaru Getozuma, a green haired scientist with an unreadable expression and eyes that appeared as if they were dissecting you sat at one of the computers, his face bland and fingers rattling over the board of the huge screen. It showed maps and beepers of Karakura town, singling where Hollows appeared and sometimes other abnormalities, but they were sometimes hard to locate and track. Working at logistics was not Tobimaru?s strong point; he focused mainly on experiments with the dream of someday running the Research Department. To be head of the Science Division was a far off dream, one he would strive for. For now that was not the priority. Finishing his analysis of the Reiatsu particles in the 64# District was. While Tobimaru found this unbelievably tiresome nothing was betrayed over is already bored, if not blank expression. Just then the voice of someone the seated members spoke out from behind him. The scientist shinigami turned on his rotating chair and acknowledge the greeting.
??Yes?? He said bluntly. The new arrival rubbed a hand under his chin.
?Tobimaru Getozuma, you have orders. Some other Shinigami from different Divisions may also be involved. You are to head to the human world in a group and investigate the rise if Reishi. Word is there will likely be some conflict, but your priority is on the research.? The green haired shinigami nodded slightly as he pushed himself out of his seat. Both hands slipped into his white jacket pockets before he made his way past the officer.
?Sure.? Is all that slipped past his lips before he disappeared up a flight of stairs out of the lower study halls. 

Once packed with the write equipment and his own little gadgets the unseated 12th Division member strode down the long alley of Seireitei. He slowly headed towards the point of meeting, where supposedly others would be before transferring over to the human world. He had worked with a few other Division members in his time after the Academy, even met a few while training but for the past few months he had been locked up in his quarters working constantly on his new experiment which was battle focused. Even though his priority was analysis if combat were to leap upon him he would be prepared and able to test his new toy. Both his hands remained in his pockets as he reached the gateway.
?The Human World. Been sometime...? He spoke in a monotonic voice.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 7, 2011)

Masaki stands overlooking Karakura Town from the location of the Kyousetsu Organization, something very interesting no doubt has happened in the town, and they haven't quite figured out exactly what it is yet, as things stand now though the Reishi count over the town has increased to levels akin to that of Soul Society and Hueco Mundo, not something that is anything near common for Karakura Town, and Masaki rubbed his chin, this could create an influx of Hollows, which is both good and bad news for the Kyousetsu. On the one hand business will increase for them exponentially with more Humans gaining power, however on the other hand there could be more Hollows than the current number of people could handle. The only thing they can do now is wait for Soul Society to start sending Shinigami to the world to help keep the number of Hollow down, and investigate as to what's causing this damned mess.

?This is most certainly not good, hmm?? Hajime walked up behind the man to look out over the town with him, ?With this much loose Reishi around the town, we could have an influx of humans with awakened power, but the Hollow count will undoubtedly..?

?Reach levels that we have never even seen before.? Masaki sighed, ?Things do not bode well for us in the coming days, young one, it is time to call a meeting of the entire organization, we should make a plan for this situation.?

------------------

 ?TOOORAH!? Slam! A thug is slammed up against the wall of a building, having been knocked unconscious in a single blow. A girl stands in between a group of thugs laying all around her, with only one still conscious, however he is badly damaged, ?So, have you all had enough yet? Or do you need more of a beating?? The girl smirks at the Thug.

 ?Yooou bitch!? The Thug charges at her with a knife, however she easily dodged his slash, SLAM! Her arm goes into his gut, knocking him over, and putting him into an unconscious state as well, ?Well that's that, arrest 'em boys!? This girl's name is Fujimoto Asami, Apprentice Special Agent of Karakura Crime Force, a group tasked specifically for dealing with thugs in situations that makes it hard for cops to apprehend them.

?Yes ma'am! Good work!? The chief smirks at the girl, ?Get 'em, boys! Round all these hooligans up so that we can give 'em justice!?

?Whew, that was all in a hard day's work.? Asami sighed, and she looked around the town, ?Something doesn't seem right around here, the air feels incredibly funky, more so than usual.? Asami still didn't have a complete understanding of the spiritual powers at work, however her Grandfather had taught her how to use his power, and she could tell something wasn't right in Karakura Town, ?There's a big storm on the horizon for sure.?

?Huh, did you say something?? The Chief asked Asami, however she waved him off.

?Not at all, Chief!? Asami smiled at the man, ?I'm going home to get cleaned up, I have another tough day tomorrow.?

?Of course! Good work today, Asami-san!? The Chief went to go help his men round up the rest of the hooligans while Asami left the location.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 7, 2011)

*Kaen Tamiya*

"you win!"this was heard inside the classroom of the class 3-B, a robotic voice was what actually said it.There at the last seat next to the window was him. A brown-haired guy, goggles on his head being them his most nown feature around the school. His brown eyes placed on the screen of his PSP while playing; apparently he won his match.

A chalk flying towards his face as he barely dodged it."Damn it, Tamiya! pay attention to what I?m saying for once in your life!"an old man with a ridiculous hair-look, some strange classes and old fashioned clothes was saying, actually the language teacher."Hiii~"the teenager said not even looking at him. For many people, his attitude would be cocky but the truth was that he didn?t want to offend anyone but everything in that place or to be exact in his daily life was boring. Going out with other people, play videogames, take classes at school...Everything was just too ordinary.    

"If you aren?t interested in my class you can go out!"the teacher said. The guy just looked at the teacher for once and turned off his videogame, the old man thought that finally some sense had been put in the head of the little punk but,"Hehehe, sorry, I think I will be doing that to not bother ya"he replied with a smile in his face and rubbing the back of his head. Slowly he stood up and left the room in front of the astonished teacher.

Walking over a vending machine he deposited 100 yen inside and pressed a button, a can of juice came out as he took it. Opening the can and then drinking a little"I knew it! these grape juices are great!"he said before drinking again.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 7, 2011)

Takako/Ko: 6th Division 

Quiet, tranquil, peaceful, serene, these are the words used to describe the general atmosphere of the dimly lit room Takako was in as she stood still before an alter with her hands intertwined in a prayer.This room was her own personal office thus it was also obfuscated from the rest of the small living quarters that she was given. Here Takako could contemplate all her choices and decisions, pray at the small make shift altar that stood at the very back of the room and rest her mind putting all worries into the back of her mind. To Takako, one who's mind wondered off from the task that was put before them or caused themselves to worry needlessly about things out of their control, would only grow dull over time.

On the other hand, one who's mind stayed clear with no worries other than their task or what is relevant at the time, would grow sharper over time. This way of thinking is how Takako raised herself into the woman she was today. Her personality was strong just as her mind and body. Her appearance was like that of a nobles, her head was constantly held up high and she walked with a confidence far greater than any normal person. Though despite these things...there was an overwhelming amount of bitterness inside her.

No matter how she tried to keep her head together by trying to keep her mind clear and focus, only thinking about the task at hand and putting her faith in the tarot cards she had grown to love, these things were just a means of her refusing to believe just how cynical she had grown over the years.

"Has anything changed?" Takako silently spoke to herself as she walked up closer to the makeshift altar she had created. There was a small ledge big enough for the statue to stand on and just enough room for her cards to lay, lined up in a straight horizontal line. Taking a deep breath she slowly stretched her hand out, allowing to hover over each and every card. Takako had placed herself in a trance, the world around her was dead, as her body began to act on it's on. Her ruby read eyes fixated as she closely observed each and every card doing it a total of four times switching up her method each and every time, but they all repeated the same thing over and over.

"A chance meeting as a soldier on the field of battle." Relaying the message out in her own words. It's been like that since she's join the Gotei 13. Just what type of chance meeting could it be? She often found herself wondering. "You here Takako?" A deep male voice  called out that was soon followed by a rap at the door. Putting everything back in order and exiting the door, she walked through her bedroom and toward the entrance to her quarters.

Pulling the door open she was met by the ever melancholy expression of her friend, Ko. "You ready to go?" He asked politely. "I'd thought it would be best to have a look around." Takako stepped out her room while closing the door behind her. She had nothing else better to do and she found it almost impossible to refuse a request from him.

"Sure, if your ready."


----------



## Kei (Sep 7, 2011)

*Angel
Secrets Of The Sun*​
White...

That is the color she knows, the only color that she feared and hated with a passion. Everything white, from the walls that have no windows, to the floor panels, and the ceiling that had no creative flare. White, the only color that she knew in this room, from her bed sheets to a small fluffy bear that was in the corner of the room...

Even the patches on her forehead and chest that monitored her heart rate and mental opacity...

The people that were around her also wearing white, oh how she hated the color so much. All of them looking down at her, after many years she learned how to fear and hate the color white so much. Even their glasses that where blocked from a blinding white light kept her from looking at them and tearing their souls out with her eyes.

Her life was surrounded by this blind color since birth, maybe when she entered the world she was greeted with a bright white light and taken away from the world of color that she didn't learn about until later. The World of the outside, the bad and crusty world filled with color but was dirty, shitty....Ugly

"_Heart Rate is increasing._" One of the people in all white said as he looked at the monitor picking up speed, he looked back down at the girl dressed in white

Ugly!_ Ugly!_ *Ugly*!

Ugly, filthy world! Filled with filthy beings! 

"_Mental processing increasing_!" another doctor, female, had said in a worried toned, " _Patient Angel is everything okay?!_"

Those filthy beings that taint the world of color with their existence!Who got to walk and enjoy the feeling of the sun where she only knew what it look like, what it was made of, she never walked in it. No those filthy beings made her work at night! 

That ugly world....

"_Her body is entering combat mode!_"  One of the doctors screamed in worry, "_Ange----!"_

Her eyes shot open and soon red, the second color she knew so well. But unlike the white that tainted her eyes, she didn't hate this color. Oh no, she adored red...

_*SPLAT*_!

Soon the red had stained the white room, giving the bright room a darker tone than what it was. And one by one the doctors around her had fallen to the ground. Their necks sprinkled the adoring color red color, what was it again? Blood?

Yes blood? Such a beautiful color it was...

She was praised when that color was sprinkled across the other world, she was adored with how much she had made other shed. It was the one thing she knew that she was good at and that the others loved her for. 

Especially when it belonged to one of those filthy beings....


----------



## Kyuuzen (Sep 7, 2011)

*Setsuka Aihime*

A young girl with flowing brunette hair that bounced lazily behind her as she ran, sprinted down an alleyway, heading for a specific building.  She had recieved another mission from that place...  What was it again?  Reimeitei?  Seiteirei?  

_Seireitei, Setsuka-chan._

_Ah, that's it, thanks Tsukiku-san!_

She smiled, thanking her sword for giving her the answer she'd been looking for.  Seireitei.  She'd been given a mission from them to find a pesky little Hollow that had been hiding around in an abandoned apartment complex.  They told her it was small fry, and that she'd have no problem with killing him, but he was known to stay with a group of other Hollows around his same level of ability.  The kicker was killing them all without letting a single one escape.  But she'd have no problem with that, and she didn't have time to lolly gag against them, either.  She had a mountain of homework and another mountain of paperwork regarding the Kendo Club and her duties as Student Council Vice President.


---
*Hozuki Hanaken*
---

"Hyaaaaaaaahhhh!"

Hozuki's reiatsu surged as he slashed down on a training dummy, slashing it in half.  He rose his gaze to the multitude of dummies before him and smirked.  He flashed forward, using his shunpo and cutting another one in half horizontally.  He took a step forward, raising his sword above his head and slashing down on another training dummy.  He spun, sidestepping around it and planted a kick to the head of another dummy, before using it as a stepping stone.  Hozuki was upside down in the air above the dummy.  He righted himself, finishing his flip and bringing down his sword, slashing once downward, cutting it down the middle, and again upward, slashing it once more.

He spun around to cut the head off of another dummy, before vaulting over it and stepping off of his foot, flying forward and driving the sword into the chest of another dummy.  He removed the sword from the dummy's chest and sheathed it, giving a sigh as he looked at his hands.  _Still not there yet.  There's further I can go.  It's still not within my reach._  He shook his head and looked at the mass of training dummies, straw, and wood scattering the ground and shrugged.  _Meh.  Ain't my job to clean this._  He left the building, yawning slightly.


----------



## Cursed panda (Sep 7, 2011)

_10th Division
Asura​_
Normally around this time in day the barracks of the Tenth Division would be completely empty, however today a lone boy laid in one of the beds staring at a katana that he held in front of himself. His gaze never lifted from the blade, almost as if he had never seen such a thing before. His eyes didn't blink, his chest didn't move the boy and the room where inanimate, lifeless for the time being.This peace was an easy one and restored happiness into the boy. His body that was lifeless moments ago soon went into a relaxed state, the katana was brought down to his leg, his unblinking eyes shut, and then a slight smile crossed his lips and his whole world appeared to just stop for a minute.

_However... that was only for a minute....._

The barracks door came flying open, one figure entered the room carrying a piece of paper. The figures hand suddenly dropped and punched the boy on the shoulder effectively waking him from his rest.

"Asura?"

The boy nodded at the man. 

"Your wanted to head to the human world at once."

"Why?"

"Wasn't told a reason. I'll assume you will be briefed somewhere along the way. Probably has something to do with the large amount of Reishi being found there."

"Reishi?" Asura stopped and then looked down at the katana laying at his leg, and then back at the man and then once again at the sword.

_Reishi? Your going to be needed down there boy._

_Flamara?_

His Zanpaktou's speech was sudden and unexpected, the rate of which they talked was small and was quite rare, as such this was all the motivation he needed to leave the peace of the barracks and head immediately toward the exit. His pace quickened as he got closer and closer to exiting the building and as soon as he had one step out the door his pace turned into full blown running, Asura knew that he was going to be needed.


----------



## Kei (Sep 7, 2011)

*Angel
Secrets Of The Sun*​
"So what got you worked up today?" a voice asked as she entered the white room that was now stained with red blood, she didn't seem to fear the girl in the white pantient dress that was standing over the body, one of her hands out in front of her as she stared at it for a minute before looking over to the older woman. 

It took the girl a minute before responding to the older woman, "They made me remember those filthy beings..."she said as she placed her hand down to her side. The woman smiled as she stepped over the body of the falling scientist. Layer upper's were like that, they didn't care about anyone but themselves and their main goal. Rid the world of those filthy beings...

The woman sat down on the bed, unlike those who were dressed in white. She was more casual, she wore black bell bottom pants with black high heeled boots, she also wore a black long sleeved shirt. Her nails were painted a pastel blue and it complimented her warm skin tone as she adjusted her glassed up against her face and swayed over her long brown hair...

In a way, she was envious, her figure, her voice, compared to Angel, she was a real woman with the figure and all. Angel wasn't the one who cared for things like looks, but looking at Katherine, the head of her division, it couldn't be helped. She was small and her chest wasn't as big as hers...Her hair was short and often got in the way of her sight...

Compared to Katherine, she was nothing but a child despite her age...

Katherine crossed her legs as she watched the last little bit of life drain out of the scientist underneath her foot before smiling over at Angel. Hair strains fell forward a bit, but she just simply placed it behind her ear in a nice and talented manner that made Angel looked at her weirdly, how can one person be so womanly?

"I'm glad those things get you so angry~" Katherine purred, "But next time please control your anger...It gets troublesome sometimes...."

Angel only nodded and that made Katherine smile at the girl before getting up and walking over to the girl.

"You can get away with so much as being favorite." Katherine said as she neared Angel before leaning down and letting her arms rest on Angel's shoulders before leaning down and getting into close distances..

"I don't think you want to be scrape, huh Angel?" Katherine asked, "Just like those who couldn't follow orders....Or those failed test subjects? You don't want to end up like them do you?"

Angel felt her heart being weighed down like someone placed some weights on the unknown organ, it made her feel sick, it made her eyes burn and her head to pound against her skull as she thought about ending up like the rest of those failures....

"I do not..."Angel only answered, she was different from them...

She was...She wasn't a failure....Or a flithy being....

She was Angel....Angel...

An Angel....

"Good girl~"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 7, 2011)

*Infiltrating the Layers Laboratory*
*Part One*​
Chiyoko stood watching as a group prepared the Senkaimon, it happened to be a lot bigger than she expected it to be, at least this Senkaimon that led to the Human World anyways, she wasn't allowed to open up her own Senkaimon until she traveled there and gotten a feel for the place, although she was starting to get impatient with how long it took to activate this Senkaimon already, she just wanted to get down to the Human World and get a glimpse of it first hand.

?Ah! Bingo!? One of the guards yelled, ?The Senkaimon has been successfully opened, Chiyoko-san! You are free to enter now!?

?About damn time!? Chiyoko smirked, and then rushed towards the Senkaimon, ?Human World here I come!? Chiyoko bursted into the Senkaimon, and began traveling through the wretched place known as the Precipice World.

--------------------

 Chiyoko entered Karakura Town from above, and looked around the town, this is place known as the Human World, it certainly is much different than what Soul Society happened to look like, in fact the place happened to look a lot more modern than Soul Society, despite Soul Society's technology being highly more advanced than most of the Human World's technology. Chiyoko took in a small breath, no doubt about it, Chiyoko almost felt like she had entered another dimension of Soul Society with all the Reishi in the air, this place almost felt like home to her in that regard.

?Ahhhh!! What the hell?!? A voice spoke from below, and Chiyoko looked down to see Asami, who happened to be on her way home at the time, she had been walking since she didn't own a vehicle, walking seemed to suit her better anyways, ?It's not everyday you see a floating person come out of a gate in the sky!?

 ?This woman can see me?? Chiyoko blinked, she had heard there were many spiritually aware Humans in Karakura Town, however she didn't realize that she would meet one right off the bat upon entering, Chiyoko allowed herself to land on the ground in front of the girl, ?Greetings, I'm actually glad that you can see me! My name is Honami Chiyoko, I'm a Shinigami.?

?Shinigami? Never heard of them before, at any rate it's obvious you're not human!? Asami smiled at Chiyoko, ?My name is Fujimo Asami! I'm an Apprentice Agent of the Karakura Special Crime force! I have my own spiritual powers though.?

?I see, then could you help me with something?? Chiyoko showed Asami the paper she had been given by her Captain, ?I'm looking for this location, do you happen to know of it??

?Hmm? This location..? Asami looked at the label mentioned on the paper, ?Oh yeah, I can take you to that place! I've always found it pretty suspicious you know?? Asami sighed, ?It's an inconspicuous looking building at first, but I can feel ?something? from it, like something isn't right.?

?You would be correct, something isn't right in there.? Chiyoko smiled at Asami, ?Come on, I'll explain it to you while we walk, what I know of the situation anyways.?

----------------------------

?Damn, another boring day at high school.? A man with brown sighed as he walked down the street, he had been attending high school for some time and this would be his last year. Too much work for him, and he didn't like all the crowding that happened there, more importantly than that he had two clubs to manage, and a butt ton of homework that would make even the most hardened high school student pale at the thought of having to do it all, and he only had ten hours to finish all of this stuff per day after school ended, what a pain in the ass. This man's name is Akimoto Hasoka, resident loner of Karakura High School who barely interacts with anyone, and doesn't seem to care much about anything in life. Akimoto is the quiet kid who you always think is weird, but he's not really a bad person, he's just different from everyone else.

?Huh?? Akimoto slowed down a little bit as he saw a building in front of him, he had never taken this route home before, however something about this building stood out to him, ?The hell is going on here?? Akimoto raised an eyebrow as he looked at the building, it looked inconspicuous enough, and seemed to be out of the way of most traffic, but the feel around this building, the ominous aura it seemed to give off told him that something happened to be very wrong inside this place, ?I don't like the feel of this place.? As soon as those words left Akimoto's mouth, he happened to feel two more presences headed his way, and they weren't small fry by any stretch of the word.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 7, 2011)

*2nd Division *

"Anger is anger
Anger makes you scream
Anger makes you hate
anger takes control
Anger want let go
Anger wants you to hurt
Anger wants you to sufer
Anger makes you mad
Anger makes you cry
Anger turns people against you
Anger is anger"​
Fumiko caught her breathe as she finished the poem she had just recited. Kioshi and her were walking to their next destination, the second division.

"Now what exactly did that poem have to do with anything?" Kioshi questioned. His facial expression, which was a look of agitation was more gruff than usual. His face had small cuts, bruises and scuff marks on it. His hair was a sweaty mess and most of it dangled over his right eye. His outfit was now tore in different places and mussed up. All these signs pointed to the obvious, Kioshi had gotten into a fight.

"The point was my dirty blond hair friend" Fumiko scolded "Is you need to control this anger issue you have of being called the "_G-word_." Fumiko said putting emphasis on her meaning by quoting with her fingers. "Any other time I really wouldn't care, but your in my division. So what ever you do will reflect on me since I invited you over!" Kioshi simply scoffed and looked down at the ground. What Fumiko said was true and made sense even if he didn't want to admit it.

"I mean I know you hate that you have very fair features compared to other guys and others often mistake you for a g-word, but constantly flooring everyone whenever they call you one is unheathly."

Her words reached him, but he couldn't respond as he was in his own little world. "I mean sure, I get mad when people call me a girl, but Fumiko acts as if I killed the guys or something. Maybe I gave them a few broken bones and put them in the medical ward so what?" He thought as he replayed the recent event in his head. To him they deserve to get their asses handed to them after being assholes about his looks.

_Flashback
~20 minutes eariler~

"So pretty good song huh?" 

"Yea it was pretty decent. Though I admit I'm kind of upset it was only a minutes and twenty something seconds." After listening to Fumiko's mp3 player she and Kioshi were now casually standing just outside the entrance of the 9th division.

"Yo Fumiko!" A males voice called out from the distance. With a glance Fumiko recognized a small group of three guys approaching, familar faces within the division. "Hey Fumiko who's your friend?" The tallest of the three men asked keeping his eye trained on Kioshi. "Yea this is a very good friend of mines. Guys meet Kioshi." As she introduced him Kioshi observed the weird...looks they were giving him.

"Kioshi huh?" Another of the three one with a deep scar above his eyes with black hair said while smirking himself. "Kioshi *chuckle* that name means "pure". The last of the ground a stout guy with long red hair that reached the middle of his back said. By now Fumiko had finally began to pick a bad vibe as the three slowly moved over to and surrounded him.

"Uh guys" Fumiko called out hoping to get their attention.

"You are one of the *best* looking girls I've seen around here! My names Hiro, the red head is Akio and the other is Kou." The casual attitude of the three male shinigami didn't alert them to the danger...the danger of their very well being was risk.

"She is pretty damn cute huh?" Akio added.

"Guys you seriously need to stop. Kioshi isn't a girl!" Fumiko warned.

"What? Your trying to tell us that his beauty ins't a girl?" Kou asked laughing. Kioshi reiatsu flared much stronger than usual. Even if he tried he'd never be able to pump his  reiatsu as high as it was now. He was pulling this power out from sheer anger.

"I. am. not. a....a....a...*girl*!" He said venomously as he stared coldly at the three in front of him. They slowly backed away hearing the tone in his voice and the sudden unusual increase in reiatsu. "L-look kid, w-we're s-sorry okay?" One apologized, but it was to light. In a feral snarl Kioshi had already pounced.
End_

_"I remember how it began, but everything after that is a blur."_ He said somewhat disappointed.

"We're here!" Fumiko announced as she held open the door in front of her. "Thanks for walking me here?" Kioshi said as he walked infront of Fumiko. Though to his surprise...she walked right in behind him. "So this is how second division looks then?" She said with a smile "A lot of of people around here. Though I guess I should expect that since black ops are from here.." She said as she looked around the barracks of the place.

"Uhhh..." Kioshi uttered confused as he watched Fumiko walk off like a kid in a toy store. "Huh? How come your just standing there?" Fumiko asked with a quizzical look on her face. Kioshi couldn't help, but sigh as he walked toward her to close the small distance between the.

"Don't you have to go to 9th Division?" He said in a matter of fact tone. Fumiko scratch her chin with her index finger before shrugging her shoulders. "They'll get over it in due time, not like I'm doing anything important." She said casually as she began to walk off, again, on her own."

"Slacking off already..."


----------



## Noitora (Sep 7, 2011)

*Soul Society~ Gateway

Tobimaru Getozuma​*
~Messages by Hell Butterfly are delivered to those invited on the mission to the human to meet the 12th Division Research and Development Analysis Tobimaru Getozuma at the Gateway to the Human World. The Path has been set to Karakura Town and they are to pack for the possibility of battle.~​
The Scientist pulled himself along sluggishly with both his hands slumped into his pockets and his green hair flopping about in the breeze of the Cliffside. As always Tobimaru?s gaze seemed absent from what occurred around him, his attention lazily focused on the gateway. All that was left was to wait for the others to arrive so the mission could commence, though he had no been informed of who was joining him. Almost certainly he would be familiar with one or two of them, Shinigami tended to know each other as they all met at least once. Even being in different Divisions people?s names still spread over the Gotei 13. Wrapped up in his R&D long white coat with his shinigami threads underneath he stood completely still with his bland look. Waiting.

*
Elsewhere in Soul Society?*


*The 11th Division Quarters​*

A blue haired, lean muscular Shinigami lay across a boarded walk beside a garden. He wore a shinigami robe with a Captain coat over his shoulders, almost appearing as if he was sleeping as his hands sat behind the back of his head and his legs crossed over each other. The 11th Division Captain, Kenpachi, usually spent high noon in such a manner. The sun was high and beaming down onto the world, perfect weather to relax. You had to relax, there was no one worth killing around this place anyway. Just then one of the seated officers shunpo?d into the garden on one knee.
?Captain.? He said in a strong voice. His haired was done up into a Mohawk and his sleeves rolled up to his shoulders to show off his biceps. ?Will we send anyone on that research mission, it was asked-? The shinigami was caught off by a grunt escaping the Captain?s lips.
_?The fuck. I don?t give a shit. Send Hozuki if they need someone.?_ With that the large Captain rolled onto his side to ignore anymore words escaping his subordinate. The Shinigami nodded then spoke the respected ?yes sir? before shunpo?ing away.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 7, 2011)

Ding!Dang!Dong!, the sound that announced the end of the school day reached the ears of all the students."Man, I need to go out to buy some food for today, maybe I should eat out"he said packing some books in his backpack. Onc ehe finished he started to leave until a voice called him"Tamiya-kun, would you like to come with us?" a girl asked, she was from his class, certainly someone kinda interesting at least enough for Kaen to not ignore her."Go, where?"he questioned this time looking at the group of three people that were waiting for his answer"To the Karaoke"she answered. The guy thought about it for a second before shaking his head"sorry, i got somethin?to do, Madoka"he said"Maybe next time"with that he left the classroom.


----------



## Kei (Sep 7, 2011)

*Angel
Secrets Of The Sun*​
Layers....

It has always been her home, her place of comfort, the place that healed her when she bruised herself in fight or gotten sick. Yes, this was home, there was no place in the world she would rather be then in this white, white room. Where everything was bright for her sensitive eyes and the boring colors plastered itself all around her even in her outfit. She had learned her lesson, that the life outside of this world and that if she left Layers she would be punished...

_"Mmmm.."_ Katherine hummed as she stroked the girls hair, she was never the motherly type often being one of the main people that harmed her, but still she had her days where she was easy on Angel...

Angel...

That wasn't her name and she knew it from the day they referred her as Patient Angel and in the project New World. The World that was cluttered with filthy beings like Shinigamis, Fullbringers, Quincys, and Hallows, all of them filth. Filth that she learned to exterminate, filth that tried to kill her and them in return. Plan and horrible filth. Ugly filth...

But she, she was a different type of filth....

Angel shivered as Katherine stroke a part of her hair that was most sensitive to touch, but yes she was a different type. She was filth even though she had the Quincy filth powers, no she was an angel that God himself sent to them to rid the world of those who trash it. That is what she learned as she grew up, she was property and the child of Layers...

There was no other life for her...

She learned it the hard way, but it was the truth she lived by for most of her life now. The outside world had no other place for her and all the times she was punished for being too curious, she could have been here. Laying in bed, waiting for a shinigami to pop up and her to knock it down.

Yet she always wondered, in secrecy, what was the sun like? What did it feel like?She felt herself ask Katherine many times but the same answer arisen day after day...

_"Your body is too weak..Wait..When you grab enough people for testing, then and only then you will be able to go out in the sun~"_Katherine promise rung out in her head

And so she did, night after night slaughtering and in rare cases letting the filth survive but only to bring back to Layers where they had the time to expirement, but one was never enough, neither was two or ten, or fifth teen for that matter...

There always was a need for more and there was always Angel working harder than anyone to see the sun....

The door of her room slide open and another man in white had something on a sliver tray. He didn't seem to mind the dead bodies that laid at Katherine feet as she sat on the bed with Angel head in her lap...

_"Its time...."_he said as he placed the sliver tray on the white dresser before bowing at Katherine and leaving the room

Katherine smiled as she stopped stroking Angel hair,"You will never fail me right? Hunt down all those filthy beings and maybe tomorrow you will get to see the sun..."

Angel nodded,"I do not fail....I will hunt down the filth..."

Katherine smiled as she crossed her legs and watched as Angel got up, the white latex outfit that laid on the sliver try with little ears to the side. Angel took off the paitent suit and put the outfit on, her eyes manuvered on the thing before placing it on, at first being two sizes way to big before adjusting the dail on the wrist band...

Katherine smiled,"Who do we destroy?" Katherine asked

"Filth..."Angel answered as she looked up at the woman, her outfit

Katherine smiled before walking over to the girl and patting her head,"Great...Don't fail me now~"she purred before leaving the room

Angel watched before looking down at herself....

"I will...._*never*_ fail..."she growled


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 7, 2011)

Shin Yagami 

The boy with the divine hair dragged himself out of bed, he had gotten in late and wanted nothing more than to sleep in but there was too much chaos going on in the house for that. The usual loud and satisfying family breakfast was followed by the family doing various chores that all seemed to require a great deal of volume to complete.

Shin eventually admitted defeat and after a lengthy shower, he quickly got himself ready to head out. He rushed out of the house so far that that his family members barely got to say good morning back, as usual he left the shouts for him to "Eat breakfast first, you hoodlum!"in his wake.

The teen couldn't be bothered though, he was going to get something light on the road and then head to the gym. Little did he know, his plans were going to be interrupted.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 7, 2011)

Takako

At this time Takako had separated from Ko. Being summoned and then sent out on a mission by request of 12th Division Research and Development. Before they split, Ko and she explored the entire division of the 6th in order to get familiar with there surroundings. Meeting all the other division members and gaining some inside knowledge on how the division worked along with some background information on their vice captain and captain. Apparently the vice captain was a very respected woman who couldn't be read. Often whimsical in her approach with a cheshire cat like smile on her face. 

_"Vice Capt. Jeido is an enigma.  She is sarcastic, witty, cracks jokes at the most innapropriate moments. Sharing just as many similarities with our Captain as there is differences between them."_

She recalled another shinigami explaining to her. Where the vice captain is more mysterious in her approach, the captain, Capt. Haon was stern and straight forward in his approach "A commander of men. He's the kind of guy who'd stand on the forefront of battle without any type of fear whatsoever. " She recalled from a swooning female member. Though after being told all the differences between them, there was one similarity that stood out that the both of them shared.

The respect shown to them as leaders. _"They both exemplify the definition of leader."_  "I've arrived." She spoke to herself having finally arrived at the gate to the world of the living. Though she wasn't alone, another man was already there. As she closed the distances between them it became more apparent he was from the twelfth's R&D division.

"Tobimaru Getozuma I assume?" She spoke to the green haired man. He wore a very stoic look, which wasn't to surprising considering some of the things she's been told about the people from twelfth's. "I'm 6th Division's Takako Kato." She introduced herself.

Though something told her he wouldn't really care.


----------



## Serp (Sep 7, 2011)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Shin Yagami
> 
> The boy with the divine hair dragged himself out of bed, he had gotten in late and wanted nothing more than to sleep in but there was too much chaos going on in the house for that. The usual loud and satisfying family breakfast was followed by the family doing various chores that all seemed to require a great deal of volume to complete.
> 
> ...



Kags was speeding through the streets of Karakura town, when he he had a blip on his internal radar, a human he could sense with high spiritual power and not anyone he remembered from the Quincy Order.

The boy had nice hair, but Kagato thought his was better. He was walking down the street in what seemed like a semi daze. He didn't know how to approach this guy or even what to say. But he was doing this for his dad, it would be a shock if this guy ran scared at seeing him, or worse if he wanted to fight. Ah the woes of being the son of the boss, all this hard work no pay.

"Hey you!" Kagato was standing in the air shouting down at the guy from inside and alley way.

"Got time to talk!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 7, 2011)

*Yuusuke Reiki*

He was there watching how his fellow shinigami of the 11th division were practicing,most of the people there were already taking a rest while the remaining ones had to be paying attention while waiting for their turn."This is boring"he said and yawned, the practice was never exciting. Even thinking that he loves to fight, th e only way he can get excited is in a real battle.

*"Yuusuke your turn!"*the old guy that dragged him to the dojo said. The white-haired man stood up and walked slowly to the center with a wooden sword in his hand, the same with who was going t be his partner in this training.*"Start!"*in that moment the opponent attacked Yuusuke with speed though the green-eyed shinigami was able to stop the sword with his own while using only one hand."C?mmon, I don?t have a seat among the shinigami of the division but this guy isn?t that much of a threat!"he said calmly pushing forward, forcing his opponent to jump back.

*"Don?t get cocky, brat! you are still too weak"*the old man said but before he could keep speaking something that Yuusuke would call "nonsense", a Hell Butterfly appeared delivering a message for the guy."Oh, sounds good"he said and took is Zanpaktou before running and leave.  

In his way to the meeting place he passed by where the captain was relaxing himself, at least he should report that."Captain, i have been invited to a mission so I?m leaving"he said seriously though the large blue man only raised his hand as a sign of "Do as you please, i don?t give a shit".

With that he left, it wasn?t much before he reached the Gateway to the Human World where he saw Tobimura waiting.


----------



## Cursed panda (Sep 7, 2011)

The Gate
Asura


Asura's running halted to a complete stop as he neared the gate to the human world. This would be second time ever that he had gone through the gate, the last time was for a hunting mission back when he was a recruit. Otherwise he spent most his days training and laying in bed much like how he was not ten minutes ago. This was to be his first real mission.

Asura's eyes now wandered from the gate and over to one of the man standing by it. His green hair seemed to make him stick out from everything and everyone around him, piercing the normality of the Soul Society and replacing it with his own aura. Asura himself slowly made his way over to the man and as he did so stopped every few feet to get a better look at him, every stop allowed him to see more of the man. From his clean white lab coat to his unbreakable gaze of the world around him, a gaze of someone who either cared little for anything or could see beyond that of a normal persons vision. 

As Asura got closer he thought he would finally bring attention to himself, that is he the man hadn't already noticed him in the first place. 

?Excuse me.? Asura paused briefly. ?Is this where I'm suppose to meet for the mission? And if so what is this mission??


----------



## Kyuuzen (Sep 7, 2011)

*Hozuki Hanaken*
---


A shinigami uniform-clad man appeared at the gates, having been told to come here by a butterfly.  He was heading out on a mission, but it didn't seem to be your typical Hollow hunting mission.  So why was he called here?  His crimson gaze rose to meet a few other Shinigami.  His comrades, fellow Shinigami he would be completing this mission alongside.  Or... so he assumed, anyway.  One of them was speaking, the blond one, to the man with the green hair.  There was also another male with white hair, and a woman .  He recognized them, as he'd seen them around Soul Society once or twice, but he didn't have a close relationship with any of them, so he didn't even know their names.

He stepped forward towards the group, stopping once he was right next to them.  "Hello, you three.  I am Hanaken Hozuki, 11th Division.  Call me Hozuki."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 7, 2011)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As Shin passed an alley, he heard a voice. With no one really around, as far as he could tell, the situation was odd enough to make him halt and try and figure out what was going on. Half expecting to see some whiny spirit climb out of a dumpster, he stepped into the alley and took a better look around. It never occurred to him to look up, but when the voice was heard again it clearly sounded like it was coming from above him. 

He expected someone to be hanging out of a window, what he saw though when he looked up blew his mind. It was some kinda fancy haired punk, but that wasn't the amazing bit, who was standing high up in the air. This surreal act was performed at an leisure by the teen that made it seem as if it was no more difficult than standing on the ground.

Shin zoned out for a moment, recollecting an image from that "dream" that was similar to this, an unknown figure standing high up in the air looking down on him. He shook his head and then spoke up, excitement dripping from every word uttered.

"How are you doing that?" This was one question followed by many more such as. "Who are you?" "Are you a spirit" "Are you like me?" Were a couple of the many questions bombarded at the sky walking individual.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 7, 2011)

*Soul Society ~ The Gateway

Tobimaru Getozuma​*
The member of the 12th Division did not have to wait too long alone in the hot sun as the first to join him came rather quickly. Requesting those Hell Butterflies certainly did the trick, or perhaps they found out so quickly by other means. Something like that was so irreverent it was strange he even considered it for a fleeting moment. Tobimaru had a habit of such silly things, something focusing on something of complete irrelevance and not the priority. In short, he was weird. No longer on his lonesome his yellow gaze lingered towards the new arrival. A woman from the 6th Division, naming herself Takako Kato. The name strung a bell in his mind but he could not quite put his finger on her history only the character, it was not like he needed to know anyway. After the female Shinigami introduced herself there was a pause of silence as Tobimaru redirected his gaze forwards and away from his companion. The pause eventually ended, after a strange awkwardness with a small word escaping his lips.
*“Okay.” *And that was it. His expression did not change, nor did his tone. A man completely placid in the strongest sense of the word. It was not that he was boring or dull or anything he disliked, in fact being a rather cold woman with standards was something he considered a good trait for a Shinigami. It was simply Tobimaru did not think of the right reply straight off the bat.

Any awkwardness would soon be doubled or lessened at the arrival of the next Shinigami. This time it was an 11th Division member, rumoured spread there would be two. Joy. The white haired shinigami jogged over to the pair with a rather sarcastic look upon his features. Here was a man who believed in his own strength, a trait the 11th Division held in high regard. Strength, that was. The Scientist did not think poorly of them for being brutes at all, each to their own, but he did not want too much complaining from them on his mission, at first anyway. The ‘possibility’ violence was still on the horizon. As the white haired man came onto the scene he did not yet speak his name, instead Tobimaru would take the first move. He new the mans name anyway, being the one who requested the Hell Butterflies. Yuusuke Reiki. After a few moments of him arriving the following poetic statement left the mans’ lips.
*“Okay.”* Indeed. Luckily another came to at least cause some more conversation. After this next arrival one more was suspected, the second 11th Division member. With the 12th Division member still gazing ahead, not directly or on anything in particular the third Shinigami arrived. In the corner of his eyes he was able to make out his appearance. A handsome young looking Spirit with a grace about his person, perhaps a man of little patience, straight to business type. The blonde haired man joined the trio now and spoke introducing, not himself, but his intention towards the mission. Again, he was aware of the name, Takah “Asura” Hyugi, Asura for short supposedly. 
*“Yes.”* Is all that escaped his lips this time. Tobimaru did not desire to explain the mission twice, the need to wait for the last member simply made logical sense. 

Finally the last 11th Division member arrived, late as always. Hanaken Hozuki is whom he introduced himself as. He was even more violent than Yuusuke as well as man connected to the 12th Division. Such things were in the past however, before Tobimaru had passed the Acadmey training but he had learnt about it in the files of Soul Society. Not everything turns out the way you wish it to. To greet the last member of the team Tobimaru replied in one word once again, in a strange creepy manner he did.
*“Okay.” *Now everyone was here there was no longer a need to postpone the details. Finally the green haired scientist turned towards the rest of the Shinigami, his hands still deep in his white jacket pockets and his back slightly slumped from perhaps boredom? Tiredness? Or lack of caring? Could have been any.
*“There has been an increase in Reishi which is troubling Soul Society. We’re being sent to investigate it, but mainly I’ll do all the complicated things. Why are you all here… hm… I’m told there is a reason, possible hollow or two? Who knows? Guess we’ll find out.” *With that little explanation he turned on his heel towards the gateway just as it opened up. There was a trick to this mission that the Shinigami were unaware of, even Tobimaru was not completely sure of it bu such things would be revealed in time. As the Scientist made his way towards the portal he took up his cell phone and spoke into it, a sort of reporting device. 
*“12th Division Tobimaru Getozuma, 11th Division Hanaken Hozuki, 11th Division Yuusuke Reiki, 6th Division Takako Kato, 10th Division Takah Hyugi moving out to the Human World, Karakura Town at 12:34pm for Mission ‘Reishi Research’.”* After that the Shinigami stepped through the gateway and walked along in his idle manner, hands returning to his pockets.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 7, 2011)

*Infiltrating the Layers Laboratory
Part 2
*
​?That's pretty much the whole deal right now.? Chiyoko sighed, having finished the explanation entirely as they continued their walk, ?So I've been sent here to deal with this situation.?

?I see, so this group is called Layers, and they're a group which does horrendous experiments on spiritual beings.? Asami blinked, ?They also want to destroy everything that isn't human? Sounds like a hellish bunch of people.? Asami grit her teeth, ?Damn monsters, I don't understand how anyone can do such heartless things!?

Chiyoko shook her head, ?I don't either, but that's the way things work.? Chiyoko grinned at Asami, ?By the way you're taking this awfully calmly for someone who's only just been introduced to a Shinigami, so you really believed my job description back there? Speaking of which, you said you were a Quincy? I'm almost certain I've heard that somewhere before.?

?Well, yeah, I've had my Quincy powers for a while now, and my Grandfather explained everything to me as best as he could.? Asami laughed, ?I've dealt with seeing Hollows and Plus spirits before, so it's not like this is completely new to me at all.? Asami blinked, ?Huh? There's the building right up ahead, it seems someone is already here ahead of us though.?

?Were they expecting us to show up?? Chiyoko raised an eyebrow, ?No that seems unlikely, they wouldn't send out any of their experiments just because some beings of high spiritual pressure are lurking around at the moment.? Chiyoko and Asami got closer to the man, ?Who are you??

Hisoka turned his attention to the two girls that had just arrived, having felt their presence approaching him completely, he studied the two carefully to make sure they didn't seem suspicious, and after he felt calm enough, he decided to speak to them, ?My name is Akimoto Hisoka, student of Karakura High and a Fullbringer. How about you two??

?My name is Honami Chiyoko, and I am a Shinigami.? Chiyoko introduced herself rather calmly to this new person she had just met, who could also see her as well.

?My name's Fujimo Asami, I'm a member of the Karakura Special Crime Force, and a Quincy.? Asami smiled as she waved at Hisoka, ?Nice to meet you, Hisoka-san!?

?I assume you're here for what's going on inside this building, I've been scouting it out.? Hisoka nodded to himself, he didn't like talking to other people much, but in this situation he needed to know what was going on, so talking happened to be a necessity, ?I sense there are more spiritual beings headed this way, so while we're waiting for them to show up, will you explain to me what's going on??

 Chiyoko nodded, ?I'll tell you everything I know about this place.? Chiyoko took a deep breath as she prepared to explain her story again, ?It starts a little like this..?


----------



## Serp (Sep 7, 2011)

Shin_Yagami said:


> As Shin passed an alley, he heard a voice. With no one really around, as far as he could tell, the situation was odd enough to make him halt and try and figure out what was going on. Half expecting to see some whiny spirit climb out of a dumpster, he stepped into the alley and took a better look around. It never occurred to him to look up, but when the voice was heard again it clearly sounded like it was coming from above him.
> 
> He expected someone to be hanging out of a window, what he saw though when he looked up blew his mind. It was some kinda fancy haired punk, but that wasn't the amazing bit, who was standing high up in the air. This surreal act was performed at an leisure by the teen that made it seem as if it was no more difficult than standing on the ground.
> 
> ...



Kagato slowly raised his hand, slapped it into his face and then swiped it downwards and ended with a huge sigh.

"Trust me to find a newbie, a guy with power, but no idea how to work it." Kagato slowly lowered his Reishi platform and landed on the ground. His father told him Quincies were meant to master that after Hirenkyaku, but Kagato had been a master at both airwalking and flash stepping ever since he awakened his powers. 

"How am I doing that? Who am I? Am I spirit? Am I like you? I can make magical floatly platforms like Mario, I am a boss, no, hell no I have better hair!"

Kagato ruffled his hair between his hands, "Anything else you would like to ask before you come away with me?" He said smirking.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 7, 2011)

*Rowan Tirrell - The Sixth Division's Training Grounds*

---

A chill mist hung across the training grounds of Sixth Division, empty at this time of day bar for one figure. She stood in the centre, one knee against the ground, right hand raised and Reiatsu swirling around her.

An orb of shining silver Reishi floated above the outstretched hand, and it was from this that the mist emerged. Breaker, the seventh Hadou, was a basic level Kidou - an orb of Reishi with frost properties, draining the heat from a target and generating a coating of ice on contact. Rowan had generated the orb in the same way as normal practitioners would, however from there, had gone on to add her own unique spin to it.

That spin being the rings of silver orbiting the orb, wobbling unsteadily up and down. The twenty-second Hadou, Ripples of the Moon, involved loosing a wave of Reishi that curved in all directions, creating a semi-random cutting blast. Holding it was not an easy task; using the seventh Hadou as a core, creating a tiny ringed planetoid shape in her hand - even harder.

The goal was to get Ripples of the Moon to stabilise, to form perfect rings without fluctuation. And despite her best efforts, it was not working out. Rowan gritted her teeth as another blast of icy Reishi was loosed from the orb. She closed her eyes and focused, attempting to restabilise the orb, and letting the Ripples distort once more.

"Try using Static."

Rowan nearly lost complete control then, what the hell was another person doing here? Her mind started screaming as she attempted to stop the orb exploding, even as she wanted to spin around and draw her sword to face the invader. When she finally did solidify Breaker, she let Ripples drop, stood and turned.

On the steps to her Division's Barracks a man sat, watching her with an analytical mind. By the white robe he wore over the top of his standard Shihakushou, it was a member of the Kidou Corps. Rowan sighed, clenched her free fist, furrowed her brow, and turned her back to him.

"Shove off, Daemon."

Daemon Kinoji, Recruitment Correspondent of the Kidou Corps shook his head with a sad smile. This was actually the politest Rowan got, coldly telling someone to get lost. But he was stubborn, he'd make his point.

"I'm not joking, Static is the Kidou you need to balance out Ripples into that form. Build Static inside Breaker and then generate Ripples, it'll work."

He'd never actually done that before, this combination was something new Daemon was seeing. However he knew Kidou. He could see the patterns, and understood what Rowan was missing. Given time, she'd probably have figured it out herself, girl was smart.

Rowan, for her part was doing her very best not to just leave right now. She wanted to master this, she needed to. Why did Daemon keep appearing, she'd told him time and time again to keep away from her. Argh, she was getting frustrated, she had to calm down. She had to do this.

_"Breaker."_

The orb of ice appeared above her hand, bobbing up and down happily. This was the easiest part. Now for the hardest, taking his advice.

_"Static."_

The moment she formed the Kidou, the burst of chaotic Reishi inside the Breaker Hadou, Rowan knew Daemon had been correct. Although still stable in appearance, there was a chaotic turbulence on the outside of the orb that near perfectly matched a standard Ripples of the Moon.

_"Ripples of the Moon."_

A curve of silver began to emerge from her left hand, raised to the outside of the orb. It was caught by the chaotic Reishi, and began to stretch, turning as the orb spun. When the orb completed a revolution, a perfect disc of stable, silver Reishi orbited the ball of ice Reishi. It was done.

"And there you have it." Daemon hadn't moved from the step, he had already learned the appropriate distance to remain from Rowan for her to tolerate his presence and yet still be aware of him. Any closer, she'd start freaking out. He sighed in his head, the poor woman. She was broken, and he wondered whether she'd ever heal from the damage she had taken. A wound carved into the living body stained the soul, and was reopened on this side of death. It was a monstrous thing to happen. He wished dearly he could wrap his hands around the throat of the one who did it and squeeze.

If she hadn't done just that already.

Rowan, ignoring Daemon, stood and held the Combination Kidou in her hand. Yeah, this was exactly what she'd expected it to be, the Reishi combination was leeching off of itself in just the correct way, and the frequency was even better than she'd expected, Static really had been what she needed.

She drew her Zanpaktou.

Daemon raised an eyebrow in curiosity.

Focusing her Reiatsu through the blade, Rowan held it out in front of her, handle grasped by her left hand. Once she was sure of the right charge being prepared, she moved the Orb in her right hand to the tip of the Zanpaktou. The moment it made contact, she ran her hand along the length of the blade, moulding the Kidou onto it.

Swapping the blade into her now free right hand, she took a swing, and split the air.

Daemon had to fight to keep his mouth closed. The combination had been nothing special, any half-baked Kidou Corps member could have figured it out, but that wasn't the point. What the combo was was a perfect match to Rowan's natural Reiryoku. By identifying the perfect Kidou Combination match to synch with her Reiryoku, she had been able to imbue her Zanpaktou, raising its basic power multiple times over.

She continued swinging, each swing causing a shockwave to arc off from the blade, until the Kidou had been fully released. Then she sheathed her sword.

"Rowan." She looked to Daemon with a frown. Why was he still here? "You perfectly identified the Kidou Combination's Reishi composition that matches your own Reiryoku. That's a high level Kidou gift. Join the Corps already, please."

"I said _no_." Rowan's general aura of displeasure began taking a steep dive, a twitch of anger generating behind her face. Why was he still here? She said no. He should leave, he shouldn't push her. "I want nothing to do with you or them. Go away."

Daemon picked up the tone, and fought not to snap back. Pushing her was a very very bad idea, a hasty trip to the Fourth Division had been proof of that back when he first identified her raw talent. Daemon's job was to go from Division to Division, scouting talents that would excel in the Corps. The recalcitrant ones were always the worst. And Rowan was the stubbornest, the angriest and the most temperamental of them all.

"Okay, I'm off," Daemon raised his hands where Rowan could see them and stood, slowly turning to face the exit. She quickly took a few steps to the side, allowing a wide path for him to walk where she could keep her eyes on him. "But sooner or later you're going to have to come to terms with that gift of yours. The Corps is where you belong."

"DON'T TELL ME WHERE I BELONG!"

Daemon vanished. He'd said too much, pushed just a little too far. He'd have to give her a few days to calm down now. Dammit, he wasn't as good at talking to her as he wanted just yet. Poor thing.

Rowan, mind boiling, remade her Combination, reimbued her blade, and burned the day with every kata she'd ever learned, every slash she'd ever mastered, every inward curse she'd ever unleashed. Not til her Reiatsu dimmed to near nothingness did she stop, too tired to think, too tired to remember.

But it wasn't that easy. Every night the dreams would be the same. And every night, the roar of a beast before whom the oceans quailed would echo inside her mind.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 7, 2011)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Kagato slowly raised his hand, slapped it into his face and then swiped it downwards and ended with a huge sigh.
> 
> "Trust me to find a newbie, a guy with power, but no idea how to work it." Kagato slowly lowered his Reishi platform and landed on the ground. His father told him Quincies were meant to master that after Hirenkyaku, but Kagato had been a master at both airwalking and flash stepping ever since he awakened his powers.
> 
> ...



The youth dropped down and responded to the flurry of questions, at the offer of "Anything else you would like to ask before you come away with me."Shin frowned and tried to make sense of it all ,  a storm of thoughts raging inside his brain. Slowly during this moment of silence, the surge of adrenaline began to pass, he calmed down a bit and was becoming able to actually put some thought in his question.

The important thing came first, so he started off with the following comment. "You seem kinda arrogant about your hair, twirling it around and shit." It really wasn't how he put it and he was aware of it but this was the way he preferred to put it, it was more of a proud ruffling actually. "Heh, if I didn't know better I'd think you'd have a glorious mane rivaling that of mine." With the hair business out of the way though, he got back on track.

"Go with you where?" He asked. "Don't get me wrong, just curious, as long as you tell me all about that air walking, sword fighting and spirit seeing business, I'll follow you into hell."


----------



## Serp (Sep 7, 2011)

Kagato smiled. 
"Well you don't know better do you, if you did then you would be the one walking on air, talking down to kids wouldn't you? Hmmm?" kagato could tell this guy was going to be trouble. 

Kagato looked deep at this boy, it was almost as if he had a deja vu, flashes of the the number 11, ghosts and shinigami robes.

"Have I met you before brother?"

Kagato flash stepped behind the youth.
"So Poppet, tell me who you are then." He said whispering in the guys ear before he flash stepped back to his original place. Kagato decided he should know who the fuck this guy was before he dragged him home to his father, last thing he wanted to bring another hooker back home, and a male one this time. His father could overlook it once but twice was pushing it a little. 


Kagato smiled. "You will follow me into hell, trust me I'm not high level enough to get to hell, but when I am, I'll bring you for fodder bait. But until then, you tell me who you are and if you know why you have such spiritual power, I might share some info on how to turn the world into a platform game. Spirit seeing you can't be taught, its like being taught how to shit, you don't learn how to do it you learn to control it. And sword fighting?" Kagato grinned.

"You see any swords here?"  Kagato raised his hand and the quincy cross hung from a silver chain about his wrist. He flowed energy through the chain and in his hand was a glowing bow.

"Swords kid, that was last weeks rodeo. This here is an archery thing!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 7, 2011)

*Sora Wiles - Hideout of Lost Souls*

---

"ORYA!"

The metal frame supporting the punching bag groaned as the youth, blonde hair waving about, hammered into it, both fists forming a blur of strikes. The few other members of his gang around the hideout at this hour watched as the boy, Sora Wiles, struck again and again.

He was one of the most natural brawlers of Lost Souls, the gang he was a part of. Nearly everyone here had nowhere to go, only each other to trust. They were family, and looked out for one another no matter what.

Sora's brow furrowed. No matter how much he beat this bag up, he couldn't shake the restless feeling of today. Something was in the air, it was getting to him. He glanced down at his fist, at the ring around his right index finger. Still there, good.

The feeling was similar to the feelings he felt when the ring changed. No one had seen it yet, but somehow, to Sora, he had one day looked at the ring, the symbol of his place in this gang, the symbol of his home here, and sensed something different about it.

From that moment, the ring had stretched and warped, growing around his fingers to create a  band of knuckles. For all his efforts, Sora hadn't been able to get it back to normal, and in his concern, thrown a careless punch at a nearby wall.

And put a hole straight through it.

When he'd eventually finished running from the people chasing him down for that act of destruction, the ring had transformed back into its true form. Since then, he'd slowly learned how to change it from the ring to the knuckles, and that the punches of these knuckles were insanely powerful.

Was it magic? He thought so. But for the moment, he figured he'd keep it to himself. Maybe sometime he could show it to the leader, see what her opinion was. She kept every one of them in line, she'd be fair in helping him figure out what was going on.

Argh, but he was too fed up with being cooped up here, he needed to get out and stretch.

"I'm going out."

"k' have fun, don' lead dem cops back 'ere gotit?"

Sora smiled, and passed through the ramshackle doorway into the abandoned building their hideout connected to. Lead the cops back, yeah right, they'd never catch him. Warming up his legs with some jogging, Sora set out.

The feel in the air was still bugging him, something was out of place. Maybe he'd check it out. It was on the other side of the city though, probably be gone by the time he got there. Whatever, checking out the leavings was how they did things.

Turning in that direction, Sora was off, to meet the day.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Sep 7, 2011)

*Hozuki Hanaken*
---

Hozuki stepped through the gate with his fellow Shinigami, his red eyes focused ahead.  He was silent, not bothering to say anything.  The group stepped out through the Senkaimon and in to the skies over Karakura town.  Immediately, several Spiritual Beings could immediately be felt.  There was supposedly a large rise of Reishi in this town, but finding it would be highly difficult with all this reiatsu, the multitude of Substitute Shinigami had kinda back fired in that regard.  He was just glad he wasn't the leader.  He was one of the others, the hired help, th emuscle of the team.  He was an attack dog, much like the others of Squad 11 and in this regard he was very similar to their Captain.  All one had to do was point him in the direction of his target and he would handle the rest.

He looked over at Tobimaru and caught up with him, falling in step next to him as they walked together.  He looked sideways over at him and parted his lips, speaking.  "So, since you went through all this work, I'll be seeing you as our leader, Getozuma-san.  You said that you would be taking care of the complicated stuff, and that's good.  So then, Leader, where is our destination?"


---
*Setsuka Aihime*
---


"Wait up!"

Setsuka finally found the owners of the reiatsu she was following.  The owners of it had high reiatsu, and she could tell they weren't normal humans.  One of them she identified as a Shinigami.  She ran into the group, putting her hands on her knees and breathing heavily.  She gave a sigh and stood up, raising a piece of candy.  She ate it quickly and he human body fell to the ground, her Spiritual Body standing in its place.  She was dressed in her standard Shinigami attire, and she looked up at the others.  She bowed to them.  "Hello!  I am Aihima Setsuka, but please, just call me Setsuka.  Nice to meet you all!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 7, 2011)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He was asked if they had met before, despite the fact his soul seemed to say otherwise he had to say. "Don't think so, perhaps in another life." This coming from a kid who a few weeks ago was an atheist but the things he had been seeing lately had made him become more of a spiritual person who tried to listen to what his soul told him.

This was followed by a sensory overload, the guy disappeared, creeped him out by whispering into his ear and reappeared all in a flash. Poppet? He asked himself. Did he just make a pass at me? He shuddered briefly but soon enough the excitement conquered the creepiness, he had finally found answers and much more. 

It was time for Shin to answer questions it seemed, he had few answers but did his best regardless. "I'm just Shin Yagami, beyond that I have no idea about this spiritual powers...... I can see spirits, and I think once....If that wasn't a dream....I did something more but the details escape me."With a shrug he added."I got the spirit seeing down, I think, but that's about it."

The manifestation of the bow was the last straw, his mind was now officially blown and with shaky fingers he reached out for the bow. Cold sweat ran down his neck, craving for such a power like a fiend being embraced by his love again. He couldn't explain it, was it physical or just mental, but either way it appeared that the taste he had been given before had created a monster inside of him.

"Show...me..."He mumbled, his only desire knowing how to access the power that was locked away somewhere inside of him.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 7, 2011)

Kyuujin said:


> *Hozuki Hanaken*
> ---
> 
> Hozuki stepped through the gate with his fellow Shinigami, his red eyes focused ahead.  He was silent, not bothering to say anything.  The group stepped out through the Senkaimon and in to the skies over Karakura town.  Immediately, several Spiritual Beings could immediately be felt.  There was supposedly a large rise of Reishi in this town, but finding it would be highly difficult with all this reiatsu, the multitude of Substitute Shinigami had kinda back fired in that regard.  He was just glad he wasn't the leader.  He was one of the others, the hired help, th emuscle of the team.  He was an attack dog, much like the others of Squad 11 and in this regard he was very similar to their Captain.  All one had to do was point him in the direction of his target and he would handle the rest.
> ...


*Yuusuke Reiki*

He didn?t say anything since he arrived to the meeting place and well, he actually didn?t mind talking with them. As soon as their arrived to Karakura, the place wasn?t unknown for him but it was not as if he knew it perfectly. anyway he was there just expecting instructions from Tobimaru, what he wanted the most was to unsheathe his zanpaktou since the only reason he accepted to go in that mission was because there were chances of fighting. 

Maybe because of his calm nature it would seem very strange for many people to see him as part of the 11th squad, but there was only one reason for him to be there, he was a battle freak, who like most people in that division liked to fight the most enemies he could going at full power. Probably Houzuki and the captain were more suited for that kind of things but his hunger for battles was just as big as theirs.

Nodding at Houzuki?s words he cleared his intentions from the beginning"I  only came here because I heard we could fight so...yeah i expect you let us do as we please if the moment appears"he said calmly, the last part in a sarcastic tone, actually he would do as he pleases even if the 12th division shinigami refuses.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 7, 2011)

*[Second Division Woes; Kiyomi Sakamoto]​*​
`THUD`

The sound bone on wood echoes across the small square room, and a shadow dances across the far wall. Beads of sweat explode into a fine mist with each blow thrown while the rest rolled down firm arms and gleamed off the flesh that exposed to the air. Scratchy black hair brushes off the matted floor as a young looking woman twist around bringing a heel across a stationary humanoid target. With a jarring thud the dummy rattles off the shot while the woman herself rolls back falling into another combat stance. Her chest heaved as she lightly panted from the effort she had been putting forth thus far. A gleam of light catches off her emerald eyes as they narrow, with a cartwheel she springs forward and wraps around the motionless target. One arm wraps around the round barrel chest of the dummy, and her thumb drags across its worn surface.

The other swiftly moves up and around the dummy’s neck, cupping the chin firmly just as she follows through with a twist. The sudden movement causes the dummy to ground and with a crack it lightly splinters shoving several into her forearm. Gritting she releases her hold and backs away as the crimson life mixes with the salty sweat making the wounds appear to be more than they actually were. Her initial reaction would have been to reach for the splinters that throbbed in their tracks, but she was now a disciplined member of the Second Division, so she pauses as she reflects on the would be battle if she were to have been in one. She knew the opponent would take any opportunity she offered to counter and attack her, so she simply falls back into stance, gaze turning stern once again. 

Drip by drip small beads of blood falls to the mats and are absorbed tuning them from a dull brown to more of a muddy one. Her nostril flare and she leaps back into action as a foot comes up, but instead of an attack the foot sweeps down swiftly as a feint as both arms wrap around the dummy’s outstretched arms with loud thuds she moves them about rocking the dummy until she is able to work her elbows into position to plant a solid strike in the center of its chest. With a resounding smack the dummy jars and reverberates as she spins into it with the other hand tracing her thumb down where the breast bone would be.  Sweat now profusely rolled down her face as she backs away, heavier breaths escape her lips and she brings an arm to her face and wipes the beads away. With a feral growl she makes a last charge forward and snaps a heavy kick up toward the dummy’s chin.  A snap reverberates through the air as the neck splinters and the head snaps completely off. 

She falls with a grunt as the head slams off the ground and rolls toward her sleeping mat. Grimacing her left hand traces up her right forearm, reaching the first splinter she pinches down on it, then with a breath she yanks quickly and smoothly. A fine mist sprays form her arm as a long splinter is pulled free. Biting her lower lip she looks solemnly at the red dyed slither of wood before discarding it to the floor. The second was easier to pull free as endorphins were already flooding her system. With a couple of clacks it too now bounces across floor landing close to the first. Not even trying to tend to the wound she pulls her legs close and wraps her arms around them, then burying her head she reflects on the events of the day, but before she could get the gears completely turning a small shadow flutters across the floor. The minute sound the wings of the Hell Butterfly makes is enough to pull her attention from her arms, and looking up she watches as the small creature lands on her nose. She almost goes cross eyed as it delivered the message it was told too. Her eyes grow even more weary, seemed the Second was about to have a meeting, that meant she had to go around those other people again. Not something she enjoyed, it almost made her skin crawl just thinking about it. 

Crossing her ankles as the Hell Butterfly flies off Kiyomi pushes herself to her feet. Before walking to the meeting she goes to a small kit that hung from the wall, she was to patch her arm before she left.

Sometime later she walks out the door.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 7, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Kaen*

The brown haired guy came out of the super-market, two bags full of food inside, apparently he decided not to eat out for dinner."Man, i think I should have bought more grape sodas" he said while going home. Opening the door of his house, he entered and left what he bought on the table of the kitchen, then went over his room and took the electric guitar that was near the window."let?s have some practice"he said starting to play one of his favorites songs but then a strange feeling went through his body as he stopped playing and went over his window trying to figure out what was that.

"It?s in that direction"he muttered and as quick as he could, he left his house. He realized what that feeling was, there were some presences near of his home and they weren?t just like the presences of those little and weak souls he teds to see. It was something a bit more powerful.

As he ran following these presences he saw in the distance two women and a man. Feeling some strange presence from those three, he realized that probably it has his chance to get in something fun, as long as those people knew that they were different from the normal people."hey you three!"he shouted getting near from there"Seems like you are up to something interesting, mind if i join ya? hahaha"he said out of nowhere, hopefully he wouldn?t end ridiculed by them telling him that nothing was going on.


----------



## tgre (Sep 7, 2011)

~Zenryuutano residence~

_"GET OUT OF MY HEAD"_

Tora awoke with sweat beads running down his face, his back was drenched and his sheets were as well.

He looked over to see his swords laying by his sides, even though before he went to bed he succinctly remembered putting them against the wall.

Hakkyou Metsuretsu had tried to play with his mind again.

Quickly pulling himself together, he power-walked to the bathroom and stuck a toothbrush in his mouth, his haori slipping as it always does. He yelled for one of the cleaners to come and change his sheets, before popping in the shower for a quick cleanse.

As he walked back to his room, he saw an envelope there, it had the 3rd division's seal on it.

_"Oh for crying out loud... I don't want to go to training... again."_

~

~Karakura Hospital~

Kora stepped out into the sunlight, his white-blonde hair streaking in the blue skies.

_"Nice day."_ he muttered to himself.

*"Bye bye Doctor! Thanks for everything!" *A little girl clutching a teddy bear was walking out of the hospital with her mother, Kora smiled and waved after her.

Kora kept smiling after the girl as she stepped into the car, _I wonder what color her blood would be if I cut her open..._

Suddenly he felt reiatsu spikes in the air, not to far from here. Two... no three, four... he couldn't be sure but someone was having a bit of fun and he wasn't invited.

The smile on Kora's face grew more and more depraved, if someone was going to die today, he wanted to be there to witness or... or perhaps even perform it...

~

Tora arrived at the Gateway leading into the Human realm, he lit up a kiseru pipe and sighed as he leant against the barrier, _"So like... I got a notice that I'm supposed to go on a mission."_

He looked around,_ "Holy hell no VCs are accompanying us?! Not even a 3rd seater?"_ Tora grinned, _"Soul Society sure have a lot of trust in us unseated chumps."_

Then he realised he was talking to no-one, it was nothing but dust and the gateway was still up... as if beckoning him to join the others.

_"Oh for fucks' sake, why am I always the late one?"_

He took a swig from his sake jug and tossed it aside before stepping into the gateway to catch up to his other teammates.

~

~Karakura Town streets~

Kora hungrily watched as two youths, a little younger than himself were discussing powers... powers that Kora thought that he only had.

He tuned into his reiatsu and tried to focus on the words, but to no avail. 

Kora straightened up and tried to drop his reiatsu to its absolute minimum, he had to atleast walk past them to get a gauge of how strong they were.

The other boy just made a bow materialize out of thin air, Kora's heart began pumping widlly, but his face didn't show it.

He walked past the two kids and mumbled, _"Excuse me"_ as he did.

He began his long trek home, his mind working like a chinese nike factory.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 8, 2011)

Hisa - Karakura Town

I found myself about sixty yards away, staring intently these giant beige colored doors that suddenly seemed to appear across from a nearby building. The building the doors loomed over, which I had been looking at before they appeared, was giving off this really strange vibe. It was creepy as if something horrible was happening inside. Suddenly the doors slid opened causing me to shield my eyes in the process from the bright light illuminated from it's entrance. A moment after they opened I witnessed two figures walk through the door way, dressed in a shihakusho. "I wonder...who are those people..." I spoke aloud to myself as I watched the two of them examine the area around them.

This was my first time I had seen anything like them, but it was exactly my third time encountering something weird like this. The very first something like this happened, I was seeing spirits. When that started happening I swore I went out of my mind and went to go see a shrink, a ripoff honestly. All he told me was that I had an "Overactive imagination" and I probable wasn't "Getting enough sleep, so my mind was playing tricks on me." Oh, I also forgot to mention he found out I had insomnia. 

Hell, I already knew that last part and I could have paid a third grader and he'd come to the same conclusion. After all that jazz, on doctor's orders, I began taking sleeping pills to help cure my insomnia. I was also assured that these "Vivid imaginations" of mine would soon go away.

Like hell they did.

I began to see them far more clearly and they even began to talk to me. 
Soon one of them even introduced itself or himself...whatever, to me. It was a little boy, a cute little thing, named Hiro who seemed very knowledgeable about the whole thing. He called himself a spirit and explained that I was what they called a spiritual aware human. Oh, he also mentioned he was dead. Which I pretty much figured when he called himself a spirit. So I began wondering, like, how the hell does a dead kid could know so much? Well apparently he didn't which pretty much burst my bubble.

So that pretty ends my first experience which something weir-wait...now that I think about it...could these two be spirits?. I turned my head back and forth and yet nobody seemed to bat en eyelash. I even went as far as grabbing some stranger and pointing in the direction I was looking. All he did was look at me crazy and then said "Nothing's there lady" and walked off. So...maybe these girls were also spirits?

I decided to stand and continued looking. As I did so I watched as they approached a kid, a brown haired kid, a kid I was sure I knew. Then another kid, a kid who again, I was sure I knew. Think...think...think, Ah! "Hisoka and Kaen!" I exclaimed aloud which caused people to stare at me strangely. I'm thinking it's time for me to go somewhere a little less crowded as I began to walk in their direction. Maybe this was fate at work? If these two were also "spirits" maybe they could explain some things to me.

I quickly found myself at their location. My hands inside my light grey hooded, clutching the glasses I had inside. One could never be unprepared for when things might get rough.

"Are you women spirits?" I asked bluntly.


----------



## Kei (Sep 8, 2011)

*Angel 
Secrets of the Sun​*
Walking out of her room, Angel was greeted with a long white corridor. As she walked to her right she took note of the white doors, the white doors that lead to white rooms, and the rooms had the patients with the white paitent outfit on, and more than likely those patients that wore those white outfits hated the color white but adored the color red.

As she walked she didn't hear anything, it was so silent, only thing that was making a sound was the clapping of her heels on the floor as she made her way down to the cafeteria. 

Everyone has to eat right? 

Yet just like the other rooms that Angel had walked into except Master room, it was white. The white walls and floors, the people at the counter wore white, and the people around her getting the food wore white as well. The scientist didn't eat there, they ate upstairs. Upstairs...Where Master was...Master, the one who created her in a way, her father....

Angel grabbed a small bowel and walked up to the person behind a bullet proof looking window, but it wasn't bullet proof it was spirit power proof. So no one could try to upraise and try to take over the facility...That is also why they wore their suits...That can constrict and bend to the Layers will..

_"Yo Angel..."_ the person said, what was his name? Was he another failed product? Angel watched as he took her bowel and filled it with pills, _"Eat up darlin~"_ he purred causing her to sneer at him before taking a seat on the sliver bench and taking one of the pills...

What did real food taste like? She only ate pills, it kept her alive and sane for the most part. But so many colors, one was red, the other was purple, and the others were a mix variety of shapes and colors...This is what her diet was like

Pills...

Pills to keep her sane...

Pills to strengthen her body...

Pills that weakened whatever soul she had left...

Angel picked one pill up, her favorite one the purple one that tasted sweet compared to the white ones that were too bitter...


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 8, 2011)

*Infiltrating the Layers Laboratory
Part 3*
​
?Oi, oi, oi.? Hisoka slammed his face over his hand, there were a hell of a lot of people who just randomly showed up. At this point the laboratory probably would start thinking that something suspicious is going on, why couldn't people actually think before approaching a place with a whole lot of spiritual power around it? This job would have to be done swiftly and effciently, if any one of the so called experiments inside this place were let loose, there's no telling what kind of issues would come from it, and to add onto that pressure, there were people he knew from school around these parts, which created an even bigger problem on his already repressed social skills.

?You guys are pretty blunt with questions, I like that.? Chiyoko smiled at the group of people that had gathered around them, ?As for your question,? Chiyoko turned to look at Hisa, ?I am the only one here who is technically a spirit.? Chiyoko turned her attention to the young substitute Shinigami who had shown up, ?I see, you're one of the Substitute Shinigami.? Chiyoko nodded, ?Nice to meet all of you, my name is Honami Chiyoko, I'm a Shinigami from a place called Soul Society. I would love to explain all the details to you right now, but things are getting a little bit dicey with such strong spiritual presences outside this place, so for now I'll have to ask everyone to follow my lead.?

?Nice to meet all of you.? Asami smiled at the group of people that had gathered, ?My name is Fujimoto Asami, I am a Quincy, and an Apprentice member of the Karakura Special Crime Force.? Asami nodded at the group of people, and then turned to Chiyoko, ?With this many people there shouldn't be many issues regarding the ability to shut down the operation of the people inside this building, correct??

?Under normal cirumstances, no it wouldn't be much of an issue.? Chiyoko sighed, ?What a pain in the ass, since I have no idea what the hell is inside of here, there's always the potential that a problem could arise at any given moment.? Chiyoko pulled out her Zanpaktou, ?Okay the time for talking is over, if you're having second thoughts about fighting, I suggest you leave this place immediately.? Chiyoko turned towards the doors of the building, which obviously couldn't simply be broken down by any ordinary human, ?As for those of you who are staying, just try not to get yourselves killed in the process.?


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Sep 8, 2011)

The sounds of a fight echoed throughout the Division training room. If you look past the other unseated spectators, you would see a blad Shinigami with a scar on his face struggling with a much larger Shinigami with blue fur.

Ryo sighed, he had hoped that his opponent being a Shinigami he would put up a better fight than this but the idiot left himself open when he charged with wooden sword held high above his head. As he made to swing the sword, Ryo's large furred hand grasped his unsuspecting victims wrist. While his opponent was defensless Ryo thrust his knee into the bald man's gut. The man was about to wet the floor with spit but was knocked unsonscious by Ryo's fist impacting the back of the mans bald head. The crowd departed as they watched Ryo leave, the other Shinigami still knocked out.

Ryo had hoped he would get through at least one day without incident now that he was a Shinigami but no, that bald imbecile had to come and insult him about his family. He had what he got coming. Ryo stalked the halls of the 11th Division barracks until another Shinigami appeared in his path. He didn't recognize this one though, he wasn't from this Division so that made his being here all the more interesting for Ryo. He didn't have time to ask him though because as he was about to speak he was beaten to the punch.

"Ryo Naguchi?" It wasn't really a question on the messenger's part as it wasn't hard to tell that he was talking to the right guy but he had to ask out of formality. Ryo nodded his head to confirm who he was. The messenger spoke again.

"You have orders to go to the human world, you are to exterminate a small band of hollows that have been sculking about the east side of Karakura town." A mission eh thought Ryo, this was it his chance to prove himself. No way he was turning this down, besides it will be more interesting than sitting around the baracks doing nothing.

"Very well, I will leave at once." He began to walk when the messenger stoped him, he wasn't finished yet.

"Hold it, you won't be going alone. You will take a member of Division 5 with you as support and to help in locating the Hollows exact whereabouts." In other words the Shinigami still weren't exactly of him and were sending him back-up though he had to agree with the logic. His ability to pinpoint a reiatsu signature was abismal and his kido ability non-existant so bringing along a member of the best kido squad short of the kido corps itself seemed reasonable enough.

"Well who is it?" He said assuming he would be given a name.

"Go to the Division 5 barracks, you may have your pick of anyone who isn't seated. Good luck." With that said, the messenger shunpoed away.Well it was an order from his superiors and if he wanted them to rust him he should do it without question. Returning to his room he grabbed his zanpaktou which was pretty much all he was taking then left to go to the Division 5 barracks as ordered. 

20 minutes later found Ryo looking at the building he was searching for and with purpose entered the building in search of someone willing to go on the mission with him.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 8, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Kaen*

He smiled as soon as they confirmed that something weird was going on there, he never expected something like this near of his house but it was only more exciting. Hearing at the conversation they were having, he noticed that all the people there were really interesting; a shingami, a quincy and well someone who he didn?t know what he was"I see, well my name is Kaen Tamiya and I?m...what was it again?"he said before  taking his chin with his hand trying to remember the words"Oh yeah, I?m a full bringer"he said and bowed "Thank ya for let me join this mission or whatever it is".

"We will fight?"he asked doubting alittle about it but it didn?t last long before a smirk showed in his face"Sounds like fun".


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 8, 2011)

*Sora Wiles - On the Streets of Karakura*

---

Sora happily strolled down the street, ice cream freshly lifted from a nearby cart, grasped in hand. Being able to look after yourself was an essential ability on the streets; he'd long since learned the sleight of hand necessary to procure food.

He was still feeling the listless energy in his body though, the force that made him want to run and not stop.

And so he did.

Power flowing throughout his body, Sora ran. He ran and ran and ran. He ran until the world was a blur, and continued to run. His body, without him ever noticing, was using this as a turning point. He was drawing energy not from his flesh but from his soul, loosening the chains that separated a living being from the spiritual side. When Sora finally did come to a stop, he was a different person entirely.

However he did not yet know it.

"The hell am I?"

He'd never even seen this part of the city, it was all happy homes and one or two story buildings. This wasn't his territory. Panting from exertion, Sora turned around and around, trying to figure out which way was home. Settling on a direction, he set off in it.

By the time he returned home, it would be getting dark.

And a guest would be dropping by for dinner.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 8, 2011)

*Human World, Karakura Town Outskirts

Tobimaru Getozuma
​*
The group of Shinigami passed through the gateway and into the outskirts of the Human World Town of Karakura. The city was not a small jog away and almost every side of them, though their feet touched grass. Trees surrounded the group, tall and proud though they stood in a clearing with as much room to work as the Scientist needed. It was not long after they passed through that the brutish 11th Division Shinigami spoke. The first seemed fairly respectful however, it was a nice change from the use growling and chest thumping that the 11th usually brandished around Soul Society, though Tobimaru did not consider himself any leader of this group simply someone who had more experience in what they had to do. Moments after the dark haired Shinigami spoke the second, with white hair, shouldered his way in and provided news to the world that he would do anything he liked if violence came and would not listen to anyone. Certainly a surprise, no? Tobimaru took no noticed the babble and continued his unenthusiastic stride over the park with his hands deep in his pocket. He could in fact hear the voice of someone else through the gateway trying to catch up. Poor soul. He would need to hurry; there was no more any time to waste. 

Once further into the open green the green haired scientist came to a halt and trailed his blank gaze over the area. His hand slithered out of his pocket which grasped a mobile phone device and began to rattle his fingers over the keys. 
*?Here will do.?* He stated bluntly, ceasing the button pressing and pulling out a second device from his pocket. In a smooth and swift motion the device, a small pole, extended on both sides, one becoming a sharp end while the other transformed into a small computer. Tobimaru stabbed the device into the ground and began his analysis. That was all there was to it, his fingers continuing to run over a new set of keys, studying the source of Reishi. There were a few possible reasons for the increase; it was time to narrow it down while locating the centre. Easier said then done, however. Much to the boredom of his fellow Shinigami everything went quiet apart from the sounds of the computer and finger tapping. This continued for some time, allowing the last Shinigami to catch up with the team. This state of peace would not last much longer, however, as something began to stir, something drew the noses of the Hollows. 

In union all the Shinigamis mobile phones began to let out a loud beeping routine, the method of signalling a Shinigami of the presence and whereabouts of hollows. Should any of them look at the phone a worrying sight occurred, seven dots appeared circling them as if they had been ambushed. As quickly as the phones alerted the soul reapers the enemy were upon them. Seven large and tactical hollows emerged from the shadows of their world, saliva dripping from their mask teeth and eyes burning for the need of satisfaction. Five hollows narrowed in upon their prey while two of them stood at the side lines, seemingly happy to watch the fray. 
*?Unexpected.?* Tonimaru said while his eyes remained on the computer screen, typing away.* ?A hollow group hunting in a team. Well, do what you please then, I am busy.?* He had no intention of getting involved in the violence for that was what these chaps were for. Each hollow had a sneaky power up their sleeves, should it be a paralyzing mist, tentacles, along with various others. Five of the hollows locked their attention to the five Shinigami, the taste for such spirit power being way too tasty to let up. Meanwhile the two that remained on the side line, one a tall and muscular hollow, his mask in the shape of a monstrous rhino, and the other slimmer with long sharp claws stretching from it?s fingers watched out of range of the shinigami. The large one ran a long tongue over his hollow lips and grumbled.
?Gawayayay? the green hair? I eat!? The slimmer hollow remained poised. There scent of another nearby caught his attention, he would move in to intercept whatever human intended to interrupt this fight between spirits. 

*Hanaken Hozuki vs Blade Hollow

Yuusuke Reiki vs Poison Mist Hollow

Takako Kato vs Tentacle Hollow

Takah Hyugi vs Snake Hollow

Zenryuutano Tora vs Big Teeth Hollow

Tobimaru Getozuma vs Rhino Hollow

? vs Claw Hollow

Begin​*


----------



## Cursed panda (Sep 8, 2011)

Asura
Human World

Asura strolled through the gate slowly after most of the Shinigami, he knew none for the most part only that he had seen them around the Soul Society. As Asura entered the home world he immediately made his way to the back of the group, trailing along slowly behind them and watching two of the Shinigami come and question Tobi. Unlike most of the others he didn't consider Tobi their leader, more of an organizer. He had no intention to listen to any orders from him because he was just as high in power as they where, unseated. 

As they arrived in the field Asura immediately could tell that something was off, however it still came to him as a surprise when he opened his phone and noticed seven large dots enclosing on the group. They came quickly and before long it appeared the soul reapers had been restricted to a circle surrounded by the monsters. Asura noticed one in particular, a snake.

The hollow wasn't as tall as he was long, measuring out to about twelve feet long and four feet wide he was huge. His mask was simply white with two blood red eyes peering behind it and then a forked tongue that kept slithering in and out of his mouth, and then finally licking his mask as he stared at Asura.

*“Thissssss onesssss.”* He trailed off on the s every word he spoke. *“Looksss particularlyssss tastyssss”* He opened his mouth wider as he finished the last word in his sentence and Asura noticed two huge fangs suddenly pop out of his mask and give him the appearance of a saber tooth tiger. The fangs measured about 3 feet in length and dripped with a black substance Asura could only assume was poison. 

“Well isn't that just shitty.” The blond haired boy said and quickly drew his Zanpaktou into the attack position. “Tobi! Just keep working I'll keep this snake off you!” and with that Asura was off, leaping through the air at his fiend, however the snake was just as fast and slithered under and around him, effectively throwing Asura on the ground. 

“Damn!” He attempted to get up but had to quickly drop himself back to the ground and roll to the right as the snake lunged again at him, if the snake didn't kill him this constant dodging was going to.


----------



## tgre (Sep 8, 2011)

~Karakura Town~ Tora

Tora landed with a thud, the gateway behind him wobbled a bit, perhaps this was his punishment for neglecting to wake up on time and band with the other division members.

He ruffled his hair and lit up his kiseru, _"such a pain..."_ He looked around, it was getting dark and the rest of the shinigami were nowhere to be seen, however he could sense slight spikes in reiatsu, _"Goddamit, I wish I was a little more perceptive."_

He began moving towards the reiatsu spikes, only to walk down a narrow street and find nothing there.

_"I could've sworn-"_

He kept walking past some houses then he focused all of his mind in to pinpoint the reiatsu spikes. Suddenly Tora looked puzzled, the source of the reiatsu was just some punk kid wearing a headband (_don't girls wear headbands?_)

Either way he stopped just outside the house and the kid hesitated.

Tora paused as well, why did the kid hesitate?

He studied the kid for a little bit before grinning and shaking his head coyly, _"You can see me, can't you?"_


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 8, 2011)

*Sora Wiles - Karakura outer district*

---

"Eh?" Sora raised an eyebrow. The hell was this guy? All dressed up fancy like, was he some kinda priest? The hell was one doing out here?

"da heck d'ya mean, 'You can see me'? Why the hell wouldn't I be able to see you. You look like an idiot b'th'way, what's that dumbass getup you're in? Go home."

Sora shook his head. Weird as fuck, maybe the reason all these stupid houses looked the same was because no one here had a shred of sanity. As he turned his back on the guy to set off homewards, he suddenly stopped.

Hang on, there was that feeling in the air, the same feeling he got from his rings when they transformed, the same feeling that was in the air at the moment. But it wasn't just a dull blanket, it was a sharp spike. The heck was it coming from?

Sora turned around again, and stared at the guy.

It was coming from him.

"Hang on, what'd you actually mean, when asking me if I could see you?"

Okay, this was odd.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 8, 2011)

_Beep... Beep... Beep... You Have Mail._

"*Yare yare...*" the red headed man sighed as he grabbed his phone and rubbed his eyes so he could see the screen, "*I can't even catch a break on a weekend...*"

Even though he was fully dressed in an unbuttoned white shirt and baggy jeans, he looked like he had been laying in the bed for at least a few hours. The truth was simply that he had been catching some shut eye. There had been a few Hollows the night before and they had taken a while to take care of. The Substitute Shinigami wondered if the Hollows were getting stronger or just smarter.

_Several sightings of a Hollow group, possible hunting party. Shinigami en route, assist and purify._

"*Short and sweet like always,*" Katsu smiled, popping his phone into his back pocket, "*Must cost them a lot to text me from that place. Either that or they've been spending too much time on Twitter...*"

Turning over on his bed, Katsu got comfortable before using the small pentagonal wooden emblem he had been given only a few months ago. A small flash of light afterwards and Katsu was looking down at his own body. Instead of a white shirt and baggy jeans, he now wore an black suit with white lining. He probably should have been wearing a Shihakusho, but since he was only helping out he managed to obtain something different from the uniform of the Gotei 13. Hence the swanky suit. 

Katsu liked to dress well, that was for sure.

Opening the window to his apartment, Katsu quickly shunpo'd out of the building and headed towards the location of the Hollows. It didn't take long for him to get there, they were fighting practically only a few blocks away, but he was surprised by what he saw. When the text message informed him there would be a group of Shinigami and Hollows duking it out, he didn't expect six on either side.

"*They really sent half a dozen Shinigami?*" Katsu sighed, "*I could've dealt with this by myself and they actually sent half a dozen Shinigami? Talk about overkill.*"

Taking a seat on top of a nearby building, Katsu shouted to the group as they were fighting, "*Don't mind me, I'll just be over here with my popcorn and my witty one liners. Just try not to break that car over there - I was thinking of buying it today.*"


----------



## tgre (Sep 8, 2011)

~Karakura Town~ Tora

Tora sighed again, his kiseru pipe glowing dimly in the soft night atmosphere,_ I really don't need to deal with this right now_.

He stepped down from the footpath and sat on the curb, ringing his head for information,_ "Seireitei never told me what to do when faced with this kind of situation."_ Resuming to smoke the kiseru pipe once more he looked at the kid, _"What I meant was what I said... I assumed you can see me, it's becaus-"_

Tora suddenly lifted his head, he could feel it, an intense pressure tainted with evil was clashing with others and one was heading this way, _"Shit, they must have been able to sense you"_ Tora looked flustered and put away his kiseru pipe, _"That's what you get for not regulating your reiatsu, you stick out like a sore thumb to Hollows!"_

The kid looked even more annoyed and confused. Reiatsu? Hollows?

Tora sighed, _"Okay kid, stay close to me and keep your voice down, I promise to explain everything to you as soon as this entire shindig is over-"_

The kid was still looking confused, Tora slyly added, _"-If we live of course."_


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 8, 2011)

*Sora, Tora and Hollow - Karakura Rich District*

---

"Okay that's enough, you're seriously weird, dude, I'm bailin'."

Sora shook his head. He should really just give this guy a proper piece of his mind (fist), but somehow he felt that would end badly for him. Freaking hell, this was annoying. He needed to run again.

And then his body was covered in a wave of chills.

"wha-" something was wrong, something was horribly horribly wrong. The air itself was wrong, like it was sick. Sora began to cough. "No way no fucking way!"

Sora took off. He'd run happily before, but this time he sprinted. With all his speed, with all the power his body had grown so far, he ran. And his body lit up like a bright little beacon saying 'come here, please eat my soul'.

Foolish, terrified child.

On he ran.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 8, 2011)

*Yuusuke*

Before they could notice it, they were already surrounded by a bunch of hollows apparently being lead by other two that looked more intelligent or at least that is what it seemed like. The scientist of the 12th division just said to get rid of them...As if he had to say that. The hollows quickly selected their own prey maybe being attracted by the Reiatsu of each one of the shinigami there.

A purple monster, not too muscular but not too skinny either. This one wasn?t the tallest of the group but also was not the shortest, an average size for a normal hollow he would say. It?s mask similar to a lizard as it was pulling out and sticking his tongue while a strange yellow smoke-like thing was coming out with each exhalation of the monster."Ya luk deliciouz" the monster said, a disgusting trail of saliva coming out from it?s mouth."Great, I just had to dance with the ugly and weak princess"Yuusuke said rolling his eyes at the sight of the monster he has to fight.

"Gyaaah...Shak op!! Ya won?k be able to say anyting after I eat ya!!"it said trying to scare him, not that Reiki actually cared about which one of them he needed to fight as long as he can get some action."Stop blabbing your shit and come"the white-haired shinigami told the hollow, with a calm tone of voice the unsheathed his Zanpaktou and pointed at the purple beast. 

The fight started without any other word. The lizard attacked with a high speed trying first to smash Reiki on the ground. The shinigami skillfully avoided the first attack with a jump though he didn?t see on time the tail that was coming at him; trying to slash it with the sword on his hand he made a cut on the tail of the monster though it ws not enough to stop the strength of the enemy whose tail hit directly Yuusuke?s stomach sending him flying against a tree, crashing violently. 

"Gyaaah ya dared to kat my tail!!!"the hollow said furiously before launching himself against the green-eyed shinigami who stood up not long ago."shut your trap"he said with an indifferent tone though a smirk appeared in his mouth after saying that. The battle seemed to start getting fun. Dodging again, the hollow repeated the same process trying to get him with it?s tail but this time Yuusuke made sure to cut completely a part of the tail, around one meter or maybe some centimeters more, was the size of the part of tail he just cut. "did you like that? that?s what you get for being ugly and weak, man"the shinigami stated looking at the monster.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Sep 8, 2011)

*The Meeting*


*Shito*

Shito sat there in the meeting place as other squad members arrived. He had unfortunatly come early loosing track of time so he sat there waiting and was pretty ticked off right now.

"Aww no need to be angry." he heard his sword say to him. He grumbled in response. He was in no mood to talk right now and his zanpaktou should know that. He was just waiting for the damn meeting to start and so far that wasn't happening.

"C'mon lets get this thing started" he grumbled tired off keeping quiet. It was pretty quiet in the room with a few conversations here and there though they lasted only minutes.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 8, 2011)

*Rowan Tirrell - Sixth Division - The Day After her Kidou Experiment*

---

Her dreams were the same. They were always the same.

It was darkness, and pain, and fear, and loathing and hate. And the hate bloomed into a shower of red, and she screamed. And she couldn't stop screaming until she awoke.

Her room was soundproofed. The rest of the barracks had invested into it. Trying to stop Rowan from the screams was ridiculously dangerous, that had been a lesson learned.

She was treated with pity and fear. Her story was known, her every action indicated what she had been through.

Some disliked her, for her inability to even try and repair her damage. Others for her strength, which still grew, and her brutal rejection of even the slightest hints of company.

Every day she trained. She found a place without people, and pushed her limits, seeking more and more power. So obsessed with it was she, that she did not stop for anything else.

And despite the best efforts of those of rank, she did not respond to their words.

Sixth Division was a Division of Teamwork. The Captain, Haon Sekai, enforced that. Any Seated Officer must not only be strong, but capable of leading. Isis had chosen this division to gain strength in all fields, but the concept of teamwork, of working with others, disgusted her.

They could not be allowed near her, where they could reach out to her. They were threats, everyone was a threat. And no threat would be tolerated. She wouldn't let them get her with her guard down. She wouldn't let her life be controlled again.

She needed power. Power so that no one could be a threat. That was all she knew, that was all she desired.

Once more she stood on the field of Sixth, the time of day she regularly trained, the time of day it was known to avoid this grounds and its lone occupant.

Once more she danced with her blade, cutting down the phantoms that surrounded her, desiring nothing but an empty world, a place she was safe.

A place where none could reach her.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Sep 8, 2011)

*Hozuki Hanaken*
---


Hozuki allowed a wild smirk to cross his face as the group was attacked by Hollows.  One with blades for hands.  Its disgusting tongue lolled out of the beasts open mouth, drool dripping off of it.  It shot forward, rocketing toward Hozuki.  Hozuki loosed as much of his reiatsu as his Zanpakutou's sealed form allowed, causing the Hollow to freeze in its tracks.  The man vanished, using his shunpo.  "You hesitated."  He swung at the beast, the creature narrowly defending against the sword strike.  Hozuki shot upward, planting his foot on the blade of the Hollow and using it as a stepping stone to launch himself straight upward into the air.  The Hollow followed him, swiping with both blades at the shinigami.  Hozuki countered by shooting forward, slipping past the blades and alongside the Hollow, slashing its side with his Zanpakutou.

The Hollow was only slightly harmed, but didn't have time to turn around and catch Hozuki, who had shot down to the ground.  He looked up at the Hollow, before leaping upward, flying back up to meet it.  They clashed blades, the Hollow attacking with it's free blade and leaving a slash along Hozuki's back.  The Hollow had been so interested in attack that it had dropped its defense, another slash wound opening up along its chest.  Hozuki slashed again, the Hollow raising a blade to block it.  Another surge of Reiatsu flowed freely from Hozuki and he slammed his Zanpakutou into the Hollow's blade, cracking it and breaking the creature's left blade.

"*You know, I was going to eat you, but no you've irritated me!  SO DIE!*"

The creature opened its mouth.  "*Bala!*"  A block of reiatsu shot out at Hozuki, catching him by surprise.  He blocked it with his sword, but it sent him flying backward, however he managed to right himself in the air, slashing his Zanpakutou and throwing the bala away from him, sending it flying into the sky.  When he looked up the Hollow was upon him again, slashing powerfully with its remaining blade, crashing into the Shinigami's Zanpakutou and sending him flying once again.  _Was it holding back before?_  This wasn't going well.


---
*Setsuka Aihime*
---


Setsuka nodded to the Shinigami as she spoke of the plan.  There would be no way she backed out now.  She touched the handle of Tsukikudake, communicating with her Zanpakutou.  _Are you ready for this, Tsukiku-san?_ _Indeed I am, Setsuka-chan._  She nodded and drew the sword.  It was a katana with a black scabbard, tsuba, and hilt.  However, the blade was a bright white, as if it were made from the moon.  She held it out in front of her, her eyes narrowing.  She was a Substitue Shinigami, and it was time to show that she was worthy of that title.  She could do more than kill Hollows, she could take orders from a Shinigami and work well in a team of others with various abilities.  Her fists clenched around the handle as she readied herself.


----------



## Serp (Sep 8, 2011)

Kagato looked at Shin with a puzzled look. 
"Show you? I just did?" He said waving the bow around in the air. 

Then with a smirk, "Unless you want me to show you the other thing, just so you know I don't swing that way, but I'm always one to show off." Kagato began to undo his trousers and reach for his crotch, when a guy bumped into him.

He mumbled something that Kagato didn't quite catch. 

"Oi wasteman what did you say?" Kagato could sense spiritual power within this one as well and wasn't about to let him leave, if he was a human with powers he could very well be one of the guys Kags was sent to find.

"Can't you hear me, what did you say!" Kagato flash stepped and grabbed the other guy in the shoulder and gripped him hard.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 8, 2011)

6th Division Vice Captain - Jeido

The halls of the sixth were alive with the sounds of work. The pattering of feet hitting the ground as numerous seated and unseated members of the division ran/walked around to get here or there, trying to get where they needed to be or just walking and talking as they enjoyed the feeling of a serene environment. The older members helping the newbie's cope and adjust to the new life style they've chosen, while others sought to hone their skills through drills and exercise. Whatever everyone was doing it all only the describe what the sixth division was about.

Teamwork.

This is what the lieutenant observed as she walked about on her daily stroll. Her ever teasing smile that seemed to always hid what she was truly thinking was ever prominent as she walked in a slow steady stride through the halls. Though her smile didn't allow for one the ability to probe her thoughts there was a small gleam in her eye. Today she had a purpose, well...everyday she had a purpose, but this one was more for amusement than anything else.

"Lieutenant Jeido..." A young female shinigami appeared behind her. The older woman stopped her stride and slightly titled her head letting the lower ranked officer know she had her attention. "That new recruit you requested? I've found him, where would you like him to meet you?" She asked with her head bowed. "The training grounds if you would." Jeido spoke as she began walking again. The young woman behind her simply nodded and vanished in the blink of an eye.

_Later..._

The dirty blond haired woman stood just outside the field as she watched one of their newer recruits practice. She'd didn't know her name, but she'd heard about her during a previous training session she had.

"My, my, you seem seem to be in need of a friend?" Just broke her silence as she began to approach. Her hands cuffed behind her back as she made her away across the field.


----------



## Serp (Sep 8, 2011)

2nd Division Barracks.

Serp walked out slowly into the barracks of his squad and took a look around, he felt the same as he always felt, apathetic. Nothing in this world was really worth anything. 

"All right all of you guys! I have an announcement to make.  The reishi in the human world has increased and as thus it effects all reishi derived techniques such as shunpo, which we pride ourselves on excelling in. As such I feel the need to test you guys now to make sure that we are still on top game."

Serp ripped off his Haori.
"Roll call and then you shall all take turns in sparring with me. OK!"

Serp drew his blade and looked towards the first member of his division that stepped up to the plate.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 8, 2011)

Rowan Tirrell - Sixth's Training Grounds

---

Rowan jumped the moment she heard the voice. She hadn't sensed a presence. She didn't even process the words, she defaulted straight into a defensive stance, blade raised, and facing the approaching person.

It was a woman, it was...the vice captain, Rowan hadn't learned her name. She was approaching her.

"Stop," Rowan took a step back, blade still held before her. "Don't come any closer."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 8, 2011)

*Infiltrating the Layers Laboratory*
*Part 4

*Chiyoko moved towards the doors, standing there to stare at them, what awaited her on the other side? The only way to find out would be to knock the doors down and enter the laboratory, however Chiyoko wasn't exactly sure about this, while she would most likely be able to handle what potentially could be on the opposite side, would the Humans be able to handle such a scenery? There could be nightmarish things in here beyond their scope of reasoning, and to see something like that so suddenly could most definitely be an issue to their mental integrity. Considering the fact that they all happened to still be around though, Chiyoko assumed that most likely they had the mental compacity to handle this situation, and placed her hand towards the door, “Spread your wings, settle on the crimsoon roost. Here you rest alone. *Hadou #8, Blast Spheres*!”












“Ooh?!” Asami's eyes widened, “She-she's creating some kind of light spheres?!” Asami had never actually seen a power quite like that before, sure enough as Chiyoko completed her chant, spheres of light started to appear around her, up to a total of four spheres, “Wait a minute, why is she creating spheres of light?!” Hisoka meanwhile stood on the sidelines, saying absolutely nothing in response to this, instead he merely studied the Shinigami's power with interest, it happened to be far different compared to his own power.

“Here goes!” Chiyoko sighed, then used her mind to fling the orbs forward, shattering the doors into pieces in a single hit, the sound would be loud enough to be heard by anyone in the front of the lab, but it wouldn't alert the entire laboratory to their arrival, which meant they had ample time to round up all the goons at the beginning before they could do anything, “Perfect!” Chiyoko and Asami were the first two to run inside, and what they saw surprised them beyond belief. Nothing except white corridors seemed to stretch out in front of them for rooms on end, complete with white doors that appeared to be leading to other rooms, and they had caught the attention of three scientists in the room with their entrance.

“How can they keep these people cooped up in such a place?” Asami gaped as she placed a hand over their mouth, “I don't understand the thought processes behind these people.”

“Oi! You three!” One of the scientists finally had the ability to speak up, “Who the hell are you?! How did you get in here?!”

“Looks like they've noticed us.” Hisoka sighed, having walked in to take a look at the place himself, and he found the whole interior down right creepy to be honest, “I'll deal with the peanut gallery.” Hisoka pulled out his book and quickly sketched something inside of it, “*Book of Creation, activate.*” Hisoka poured his reiatsu into the book, and soon enough a small pool of rocks appeared over ahead of the scientsts, SLAM SLAM SLAM! The rocks crashed into each of the scientists, knocking them out cold, and then disappeared into a poof.

“Amazing!” Asami blinked, she barely even had time to register all of that, “So that's your power as a Fullbringer?!”

“Yeah.” Hisoka sighed, “My Fullbring is called the Book of Creation, although I don't have much confidence in my ability here, I'll do what I can to help.”

“Alright then, let's go clear this place out!” Chiyoko nodded at the group, and all of them took off into the laboratory in order to clear out of the rest of the scientists and free as many slaves from this place as they possibly could, “I'll explain the short version to those of you who just got here before my previous explanation, so listen closely.”​


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 9, 2011)

*The Soul Society​**Kenzan​*
The entire town was empty, cleared earlier in the day. Everyone was wise to stay in their homes for a battle was about to go down in this town today. A girl clutched her doll tightly to the chest, she along with her family was huddled in their house, looking out of a window to see what was going to happen. They were also very interested in seeing a Shinigami for the first time. Despite living in Soul Society, they'd never seen one up close before. How would he behave? Would he smell? Were their swords really that huge? All of these questions bounced around in the souls' heads... *"OIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!"* At the front gate of the town, there stood a tall man with a smug grin on his face. His incredibly long katana rested on his shoulder comfortably, a pair of shining orange shades over the eyes too. He had blue hair, along with several tattoos on a muscular body, toned from years of hard work and fighting hollows. However, this wasn't the image most had in their head when picturing a Shinigami. This was why it was a huge suprise to see the strange man.

The Shinigami looked in both directions and with a obviously confused expression on his face, he started to scratch at his blue hair. "Huh?"  He said, still glancing around. "Maybe the hollow already ate everyone?"  He suggested to himself and then the grin got wider as he accepted the idea. Nodding, he starts to walk off, "Less work for me then!" He exclaimed cheerfully. "When I get back to division h-"  While he was walking off, someone had stepped out of their hiding place. This person heaved a rock in the Shinigami's direction, hitting him in the back of the head.* "WHAT THE HELL!?"* He roared in anger, turning around quickly and raising a hand to berate and possibly beat the person who had did it, but another rock hit him square in the face. "Goddamnit!" He yelled, holding his bloody nose. "If you're not going to help, then leave!" The girl told the Shinigami fiercely.

He removed his hand from his nose after he had stopped all the bleeding, "A little girl?" He said, trying to wrap his hard head around the idea. Then he shook his head and rose to his feet. Suddenly, the Shinigami's head got incredibly large as he yelled, steam pouring out of his mouth and ears, *"LITTLE GIRLS SHOULDN'T THROW ROCKS! THEY SHOULD PLAY WITH DOLLS!" *Once he was done, his head went back to it's normal size. He took several soothing breathes to calm down. The girl simply glared at him, saying nothing. A woman ran out of a house to grab her daughter, "Akari! Show him some respect, he is a Shinigami!" The girl stuck out a tongue, a very immature thing to do, but something most kids did anyway. "Where was he when the monster came in and took brother? Where were any of them? They don't care about us!" Akari screamed angrily. "That's enough, Akari!"

"It's all right." 

Mother and daughter turned in suprise, the Shinigami put his glasses back on and started to walk forward. He put his hand on little Akari's shoulder and looking down at the girl with great confidence he says, "Don't worry... The name is Kenzan, member of Squad Seven, the most manly division in all of Soul Society!" He boasted. Slamming a thumb into his chest, "Long as I'm here... Everything will be all right!" Kenzan continued and then with a huge ass grin, "Just believe in me!" His glasses shined as he made this statement, face bright like the sun.

Grabbing his sword, he says, "Now where is this Hollow!?"


----------



## tgre (Sep 9, 2011)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Kagato looked at Shin with a puzzled look.
> "Show you? I just did?" He said waving the bow around in the air.
> 
> Then with a smirk, "Unless you want me to show you the other thing, just so you know I don't swing that way, but I'm always one to show off." Kagato began to undo his trousers and reach for his crotch, when a guy bumped into him.
> ...



~Karakura Town~ Kora

Kora didn't budge as the youth gripped his shoulder, he merely turned around and serenely smiled at the two guys, _"I suggest you don't do that."_

The youth's eyes bulged, as if readying for a fight.

Kora stepped back and placed his hands up in a non-threatening manner, "I didn't mean it like that, it's just that I'm a doctor and doctors are community officials, it wouldn't look good if someone was found to be threatening a doctor," Kora placed his hands into his pockets non-chalantly and waved them onwards, _"We have protection from the law. I wouldn't want you two getting into trouble because of me."_

Kora smiled sweetly, perhaps too sweetly, he knew the two didn't buy his story and as seconds moved into minutes, his heart-rate was pulsing excitedly and he could feel his reiatsu climb up.

_This isn't good, I'll get found out and my persona will be for nought!_


----------



## Serp (Sep 9, 2011)

Kagato looked him up and down.
"Dude everyone has the protection of the law, perhaps maybe gypsies, but I anit peddling charms friend."

This guy was older than him, Kagato noticed something about but at the moment he was too taken up in his cup of rage. 

"So being a doctor is no barrier to be threatening folks, my dad works around remains that look like they have more life than you."

Kagato rolled up his non-existent sleeves and flexed his fists. This guy was raising his reiatsu, and thats when he felt it. 

"Oh my fucking Artemis! Your a Quincy!" Turning to Shin. "This is another guy well like me and my dad. I met my dad is cooler than your dad." 

The thing was quincies could tell humans with power from those without, like fullbringers and quincies but not separate them once they knew they were empowered. Kagato for some reason they way they moved and the way their energy altered the air, he could tell exactly what class they were, he was glad for this or else his father would have caught him out ages ago..


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 9, 2011)

The youth misunderstood, the entranced Shin had difficulty making himself clear. He wanted to be shown how to do that thing he did, he needed to gain power like that. Right now it was all that mattered to him, the intrusion of this other guy was keeping Shin from what he wanted though.

The exact details of the scene were lost upon him, he was focused on one thing only, his attention only raised by the mention of the word fuck followed by something he didn't recognize....Quincy? was it?

Either way, as Kags added that this guy was like him and his father, he had more questions. "Is this power genetic?" He asked, the mention that the father was the same piqued his interest, seeing as far as he knew his dad was an ordinary joe, the same for his mother. 

"How does all that air walking and disappearing work?"He then turned to the strange doctor. "Can you do the same things?"


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Sep 9, 2011)

"This is ridiculous!" Ryo practically shouted once he was out of earshot of any Division 5 members. He had been going about the barracks for two hours now and still he had found no one willing to go with him on his mission. At least some people he could tell had genuine excuses but others were obviously making  it up as they went along. He suspected they simply didn't want to go anywhere with the descendant of a traitor. "The more time I waste here, the more time those Hollows have to do as they please."

"Then go Ryo!" Ryo was instantly on alert, where was that voice coming from, he looked around confused when he saw no one. The voice was faint however he could tell that whoever it was had a deep voice. He continued to look around when he heard the voice again, though it was still faint. "Go and complete the mission. Then they shall have no choice but to show you respect." It was then that Ryo noticed the voice seemed to be coming from inside his head. 

"This isn't just about respect, I also have to earn their trust and the best way to do that is to follow orders." Now the voice proceeded to laugh lowdly and continually. Ryo was getting annoyed especcially at the fact that he couldn't see who this voice belonged to though he was starting to get an idea as to what it might be. "Mind sharing the joke cause I don't recall saying anything to provoke such laughter?" Ryo spoke with an annoyed and questioning tone with a hint of a growl to accompany it. The voice quietened down the laughter though as it spoke again it the obviously male voice couldn't help but let out slight chuckles.

"You know why they order you to take company, to keep watch over you because they you may betray them." As the voice continued, all trace of humour escaped his voice and his tone became deadly serious. "Show them you deserve thier trust by completing this mission alone. I am the only support you need." Ryo looked down at the zanpaktou attached to waste now positive as to what the voice belonged to. He nodded agreeing with its logic but before he moved he asked it one question.

"And your name is?" This time he was less annoyed by the quiet laughter it let out but still wanted the answer.

"You aren't ready to learn it yet, but be patient you will be soon." With that his zanpaktou spoke no more however as Ryo looked ahead in the direction of the gate to the human world he saw an almost transparant figure breifly before it dissapeared. It was about as large as him only it had bright Orange fur in contrast to his blue fur. It also seemed to be wearing something over its shoulders but this was all he was able to see before the being dissapeared.

With no more hesitation Ryo shot off of the wall he had been standing next to and made for the gate to the human world. Hecked his pockets to make sure the mobile phone like device all Shinigami were given was still there from the morning. In his several days as a Shinigami he never left his room without it. It was a 15 minutes before he found himself looking at the gate to human world. As if on cew due to is arrival the gate opened to allow him passage. This would only be the second time he had been to the human world but on his first mission there, he would not fail. He didn't know what to expect besides Hollows but whatever came he would face it head on and so without another wasted moment he stepped through the gate continued into through to the human world.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 9, 2011)

2nd Division Barracks.

Silently, with her hands behind her back, Kwannon followed her captain as he strode into the barracks. He had called a meeting but she was unsure what it was about. Her mind had been elsewhere lately, her youngest brother an unseated rookie stationed in the 1oth division had been hospitalized and still hadn't awaken from his comatosed state. 

He had been out in the mortal world, it was supposed to be a regular assignment to look into some minor disturbances in the Karakura but he never reported back in. When the Shinigami stationed in the area was sent to look into this, he was found in that state with the area showing signs of a struggle but nothing really tangible that explained what went on.

Until Aki would wake up, it didn't look like answers would be found soon seeing as he was in bad shape. When examined, it was revealed that not only that he was near death but almost all of his Reitsu had been expended in that struggle. 

The message her captain yelled out to his division snapped her out of her thoughts. His ending caused her to sigh, she expected it but that didn't make her agree with it though. In her opinion a captain had better things to do, it might be a good chance for the rookies to see how gigantic of a gap there was between them and their captain but beyond hat insight she didn't see the point in it.

Nonetheless, she held her tongue, her worries about her brother keeping her busy.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 9, 2011)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> 2nd Division Barracks.
> 
> Serp walked out slowly into the barracks of his squad and took a look around, he felt the same as he always felt, apathetic. Nothing in this world was really worth anything.
> 
> ...




*[Captain?s Challenge Accepted; Kiyomi Sakamoto]​*​
Kiyomi glance stayed focused on the ground, she wasn?t a person to congregate with people. Her experiences in the Rukongai made her a very distrusting person. And to this end she tended to stray away from people. Not from fear, but of sheer paranoia. This sensation only alleviated itself when she was in a direct confrontation with someone, as an opponent?s intentions were vastly clearer than an average person. Small chit-chat conversations started as quickly as they ended, it seemed the same thought was on everyone?s mind. Why were they called so suddenly to a meeting, worse case scenarios popped up that ranged from the death of one of the Captains to the mundane notions that this was just you average ?pow-wow? session to get the division caught up on current policy change or of the akin.  But the room suddenly grows quiet as a powerful and almost suffocating Reiatsu flooded the room. All gazes turn to the entry way as their Captain entered. His expression always seemed the same the Kiyomi. That droll look of apathy, as it nothing in this world could interest him even slightly or make him show even the first hint of concern. Of course Kiyomi was new to this unit, and thus was her only observations of their Captain to this point.

A moment or two passed with his gaze falling over all whom was now in attendance. Kiyomi didn?t know if Serp had a lot on his mind, of if he was simply sizing up this seemingly lack lust group of individuals. But as the moments, that seemed like hours, ticked away Serp finally speaks up.  It apparently was an announcement. 



			
				Serp said:
			
		

> "All right all of you guys! I have an announcement to make. The reishi in the human world has increased and as thus it effects all reishi derived techniques such as shunpo, which we pride ourselves on excelling in. As such I feel the need to test you guys now to make sure that we are still on top game."



No, not just an announcement, it seemed the Captain himself wanted to make sure they were on the top of their game. As his Haori is pulled from his shoulders Kiyomi feels that old instinct of confrontation build in her core. Sweat beads on her forehead as she with anticipation licks her lips, her body was now trembling with excitement. Could it be true? A spar with someone as strong as a Captain? Would she be out of line to be the first to accept his challenge? 



			
				Serp said:
			
		

> "Roll call and then you shall all take turns in sparring with me. OK!"



He states pulling his blade from its sheath. It rang with a beautiful sound. It was indeed true; he was willing to spar with them. Kiyomi?s eyes quickly cut to the rest of the group. None seemed overly anxious to step up and face Serp, not even the instructors that stood in the other corners of the room. Kiyomi, however, couldn?t take it anymore. She is the first to step forward, her gaze fixed on the rest of the room just before she cuts it to their Captain. She saw him, David, the fellow she had sparred with earlier that day, seemed he was alright after all. 

~Earlier ~

?Begin!? the instructor shouts and Kiyomi is first off the line as it were. A palm flies forward as she ducks through a straight jab the boy threw. With a grunt David peddles back, sucking in the wind that was almost knocked form his body from the thrust. The furry in his eyes ignite brighter as the grinding of his teeth seemed to cover the entirety of the room. ?I?ll kill you girl!? David shouts loudly. Charging in, he pulls his right first to back behind his head. The instructor shook his head; he knew how this was going to turn out, as did Kiyomi. It only seemed that David was ignorant to the fact that street brawling wasn?t a good form of Hakuda. Kiyomi?s emerald gaze focuses as he nears her. Pulling her form in as David fires another attack off she leans in and up toward him, her left arm deflects his punch from her body. 

The whole room was interested now; they pulled themselves from the spars they had started when David shouted he was going to kill such a petit looking girl. They all grimaced in pain as her right palm met with the center of David?s chest with a resounding fleshy smack. The boy grunts in obvious pain as her left arm traced back around shoving David?s arm to an awkward angle throwing his balance to the right. Another smack echoes as her left palm strikes in his solar plexus. Spittle now forms in the sides of David?s mouth as he is driven back by two more palms strikes. Pushing forward her fingers wrap into his Kosode, and with a side sweep she drops him to the floor with an inglorious thud. As she bounded away and fell back into stance the rest that were watching burst into laughter. A fellow of his size, being man handled by such a small framed woman of Kiyomi?s size. 

But the laughter didn?t last long as David, now habanero red, stands back to his feet slobbering and snorting like a bull. His gaze was transfixed on Kiyomi and his knuckles burned white as he gripped the handle of his Zanpaktou. ?I?ll teach you!? he screeches pulling his blade free.  The instructor shouts his disapprovement and begins to move to intercept. Kiyomi however saw these events transpiring before David even thought to pull his weapon, and she was already under his raging form. Both arms were already around David?s weapon arm before the instructor even realized that she had moved forward, she wasn?t quicker than his vision to track, she was just sneaky. Bones in his arm pop loudly as she twist, a pained howl escapes his lips as his sword is dropped to the ground. He now successfully disarmed is pulled toward her. Pulling up and around she free an arm to grab the cuff of his Kosode, and with all her might she drops her would be killer on the side of his neck. 

Those watching Shinigami ?ewwwww? with a gasp as they watch Kiyomi roll his limp form over on top of her. ?Stop this Sakamoto! You?ve made your point!? the instructor shouts his hand wrapping around her left wrist preventing her from shoving that thumb into David?s neck.  Throwing him free, Kiyomi stands to her feet quickly. ?Back to your quarters Sakamoto, you?re finished for the day.? He states firmly pointing to the door. ?You two.? He barks pointing at another set of Shinigami, ?Take David to the Fourth, and the rest.? He growls looking over the rest of the group. ?Did I say stop?? ~~~

~Present~

His gaze fell from her as she stepped forward, that was fine, just another rival to watch her back for. Her attention was now on Serp. Her hands trace around to her Zanpatou that lay horizontally across the small of her back and latch firmly. She knew she was heavily outmatched. She knew she wouldn?t even come close to landing the first blow. She knew that he could simply flex his spiritual power and she?d fall to an unconscious heap.

She knew all this, but still she was excited. The instructor from earlier that day shook his head. Maybe he should have sent her to the Eleventh. 

 ?Sakamoto, Kiyomi. Sir!? she says pulling her Zanpaktou free of their sheaths. Compared to Serp?s pull, their song was rather meek.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 9, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Yuusuke*

The member of the 11th division stared at the hollow calmly as the monster got away from him just some meters, it never expected it?s tail to be cut so easily though even with that the one who was more surprised was Yuusuke. The end of the tail of his enemy started to glow a little only for a new tail to grow in the same place where the one he cut moments ago was."regeneration? you sure are a goddamn lizard"he said trying not to sound too impressed by it.

"Gyaah, ya baztar? ya will pay for dhat!!"the hollow said and let out a roar that filled the area, apparently the fight wouldn?t go as smooth as Reiki thought. Getting ready to slash the beast, yuusuke charged against the purple enemy but the hollow jumped and fell with all it?s weight trying to crush the shinigami on the ground. Making use of his shunpo, the green-eyed fighter avoided the attack and immediately went in for the kill. Swinging his sword violently he was able to cut off a finger of the hand of the hollow though as expected it regenerated as well.

"Seems that these small parts are easy for you to regenerate them"he said, his smile bigger than before"Funny!"prepared to charge against the purple monster."Gyaaah! ya makin?fun of me"it said and rushed to attack Yuusuke who was already waiting for the attack.  Avoiding the first hit with the tail, yuusuke was just above the hollow but the latter managed to jump and catch the white-haired guy with his hand just to throw him against the ground making a small crater where the shinigami crashed.

"Man, that hurt"he said and frowned before coming out from the crater.The hollow waiting for him, the strange smoke.like thing still coming out from his mouth, the same with the saliva"Now ya will see my powa!!"the masked spirit said and then a lot of yellow mist came out from it?s mouth surrounding both of them as the hollow disappeared inside the mist"What?s this?"he said before noticing that he was inside the yellow mist and that there was no trace of his opponent.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Sep 9, 2011)

*Setsuka Aihime*
---


Setsuka spun her sword around her finger and sheathed it, following the Shinigami's lead.  These were people, not Hollows, and she wasn't going to strike them down in cold blood.  THat didn't mean they were off the hook however.  She kicked open a door to see a group of scientists standing there.  Before they could react Setsuka had used Shunpo, appearing in front of the one of them.  She grabbed the hilt of her sword and smashed it into the first man's chin, before taking the whole sword, sheath and all, out of her belt and hitting a man on the bakc of his neck with the sheathed blade.  She unsheathed it, returning the sheath to her side and slamming the flat side of her Zanpakutou on the back of the man's neck, knocking him out cold.  For the final man she utilized Shunpo once more, appearing behind him and giving him a hard chop to his neck.  THey were all laid out on the ground.  She nodded.

"Alright time to clear out the rest of 'em."



---
*Hozuki Hanaken*
---


Hozuki gritted his teeth as another Bala slammed into him, sending him flying through the window of a building and into some fellow's cubicle.  He got to his feet, glaring up at the Hollow that was rocketing toward him.  Shit, how hadn't he noticed?  The Hollow had been much stronger than it had let on, and he fell for it hook line and sinker.  The Hollow rose its remaining claw, which pulsated with red reishi.  Hozuki knew he couldn't take that attack head on.  He felt a nudge and his eyes widened.  He gave into the push, his eyes turning blue and reiatsu flooding out of the building.  His reiatsu lashed out wickedly, filling him up with power.  He felt the reiatsu cover him, like the touch of a familiar person.  He rocketed out of the building and past the Hollow, coming to a stop a far distance from him.  He held his sword forward, as if he had slashed something.  The Hollow's last blade fell of and clattered to the ground uselessly, before turning into dust.

Hozuki turned to see another Bala flying at him.  He rose his Zanpakutou, the reiatsu flooding through him.  "Release!  Hanaken!"  The sword suddenly changed, turning into a large claymore.  He slashed the sword downward, hitting the Bala and slashing it in half before vanishing.  He gave an upward, powerful slash, ripping the Hollow in half.  The sword returned to its usual katana state and the Hollow turned to dust.  He gave a sigh as he looked at his blade.  He still couldn't control his release, it had only lasted about four seconds.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 9, 2011)

*Kaen*

He just went inside the building to explore, the mission or whatever it was sounded fun but actually knowing a bit more about all those things seemed interesting too."well well, where could I be~?"he said pretty animated,not every day you are able to enter a building where strange experiments are going on together with a bunch of strangers that have special powers just like you."Probably something is here"he said and then from the pocket in the back part of his pants, he took out a yellow slingshot, by the way he looked at it, it was something precious to him.

"Shoot carnival"he said, his slingshot started to shine and then it floated for a little just to get divided into two spheres of light. Kaen took both spheres and then the light faded away leaving two revolvers in his hands"It?s like being of those spies that appear in TV"he said smiling before opening the door trying to be as silent as possible. Watching that only two men were there working with computers, he sighed, it wasn?t fun at all.

"He~y"he called them, both scientists turned surprised by the unknown voice though they weren?t able to say anything, a hit with guns one in the face and the other on the back of the head of one of them was enough to knock them out."A piece of cake"he said and then sat on a chair to see what both of them were doing in those computers"Interesting"


----------



## Kei (Sep 9, 2011)

*Angel*
*ombat Mode:Activated:*​
*BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP*

Angel head shot up as the white room suddenly gotten darker, above the ceiling a red light came down and a loud blistering echo rung out. Like when she heard a fire truck when she was out sound, this sound was similar but at the same time louder and more annoying. The experiments heads shot up and some of them growled as their battle suits constricted on their skin...

_*"INTRUDER ALERT! INTRUDER ALERT!*_

Intruder? Whats an intruder? Angel felt her head pound as the noise got louder and louder. An intruder, a person who walks into territory without permission from the person who owns that territory. Someone was here? Someone came in here? Without permission? Angel placed her bowel down, all the pills that were in there were gone...

_*"ALL ENEMY CAPTURE UNITS PREPARE FOR BATTLE! ALL ENEMY CAPTURE UNITS PREPARE FOR BATTLE!*_

Angel felt her combat suit tighten on her body and soon her ears tighten on her head until something punctured her wrist. A red fluid was pushed in like a needle,  soon Angel's eyes were burning and her head was pounding even more than usual! Something was trying to crack though the back of her skull as she began to make her way out of the cafe area...












Angel moved her blue hair from her face as her eyes glowed, the loud blaring noise had stopped in her head and soon everything was numb. The pain in the back of her head was completely gone and her eyes were wide. The last little bit of red liquid was being pulsated in her wrist directly into her blood stream and as her heart beat she felt it spread though out her whole body...

"Angel....Combat Mode Activated..."Angel felt her body respond to those words and soon a bright light began to puslate though her body and into her hands as the light was manipulated into an bow...

Angel closed her eyes,

"Darkness nor Light can hide you, as long as your heart beats your my prey...As long as your soul feeds into your body..*I WILL FIND YOU!"*Angel pupils enlargen as white things began to puslate though her metal ears

"*GINTO: SEEK!*"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 9, 2011)

*Infiltrating the Layers Laboratory*
*Part 5*
​
“How long has it been.. since I've been released from that prison..?” , one of the so called “enemy units” that had been activated, she wore an eyepatch over one of her red eyes, and had a rose in her hair on the right side of her face. She gives off a small yet deadly smirk, “What a pathetic organization.. did they really think they could keep me under control..?” The woman laughs, “Honestly that is truly pathetic, I must thank these invading fools for their invasion, at last my plan to destroy this place can finally be placed in motion.” The woman smirks devilishly, “Wait for me my pet, I shall come for you soon, and then we will tear this place to pieces.”

-------------------------
Elsewhere in the Laboratory

Chiyoko and Asami looked up with wide eyes, their intruder alert system ended up being sounded which meant that multiple experiments would be coming out to fight them, how many they had in here exactly neither of them knew for a fact, but what they did know is that things were about to get a whole lot more dicer than before. Chiyoko had planned on this actually, and that's why she had been glad she didn't use up much reiatsu in that attack back there taking down the door, and Chiyoko could only hope that her Zanpaktou would be obedient this time around. Asami on the other hand had a different problem, she wasn't sure she was ready for this kind of fight yet, she had never dealt with actually fighting a Hollow much less whatever beings would be fighting them inside this laboratory.












“Tch, I didn't plan on fighting so soon.” Chiyoko grit her teeth, “Guess I don't have a choice though, they're coming!” Chiyoko gripped her Zanpaktou, and prepared to unleash her Shikai, “*Bask in Darkness, Night Walker!*” BOOM! An explosion of reiatsu came out of Chiyoko as her Zanpaktou released into it's Shikai form, Asami smirked as she saw the sword's form change.

“That's an interesting sword you have there, now then how about my turn.” Asami grabbed her Quincy cross, sliding her hand along it, and as she did so, reishi gathered around her gloves, and the form of a bow took shape, however it looked more transparent than it did actually solid, and the bow had a purple glow to it, Chiyoko pondered about that for a moment, and then was broken from her thoughts by Asami, “Here they come!”

Chiyoko looked ahead and she could see them all, multiple Hollows, Shinigami, and Humans that had been experimented on, some of them had very minor alterations, like a body charged, or a slightly altered Zanpaktou, but some looked like they had been fused together with different creatures, “Doesn't look like they're going to listen to anything we have to say, huh?” Chiyoko pulled her Zanpaktou back, “*Dark Blast!*” Chiyoko swung the Zanpaktou down, which released a slicing blast of dark red reiatsu that slammed through the opponents easily, however Chiyoko made sure to hold back so they would only be unconscious, and not completely injured, “So it looks like they're just sending out the weak ones first to test our strength!”

Asami closed her eyes as she began to concentrate, Reishi forming around her bow in the form of an arrow, “*Arrow of Darkness!*” Asami let go off the “bow string” and the arrow went flying into the next wave of experiments that had come through, creating a blast of reiatsu which knocked them unconscious, “I really don't know if I'm up for this task or not.”

“*Book of Creation, activate!*” FWOOSH! Hisoka rushed passed the two girls surprising them, he had a large club in his hand, and he slammed it into the next group of experiments, once again only knocking them unconscious in the process, “Sorry I got lagged behind, but there was a room that caught my interest, I'm here now though.” Everyone's eyes widened, they felt even stronger reiatsus heading towards them now, a total of three which happened to be equal to their level of strength, “Guess they're ready to get serious now.”

----------------------------------
Soul Society

Kazuhiro sat over his desk, looking at the report that had been sent to him by the 10th division Captain Commander. The report spoke of how Reishi in the Human World had been on a hugely abnormal increase in the past coming days, no doubt an incident discovered by the 12th division. Kazuhiro thought about what he should do at this moment, Kazuo had already sent down a Shinigami from his division to check the situation out, and multiple other Shinigami had been sent down in order to conduct research into the events that caused this increase Reishi, however something still worried the Elder man, this level of Reishi wouldn't just draw in a whole bunch of Hollows, if it continued accumulating at such an alarming rate, within the next few weeks, it would most likely attract the attention of a Menos Grande, and that would require them to send down an incredibly powerful Shinigami, something they would rather not do if they could help it.












“Hmm?” The Captain Commander looked up, and noticed another Hell Butterfly being sent to him from the 10th division, “What is going on now?”

“Message from Ikeda Kazuo! According to the 12th division, one of the Layers Laboratories has been broken into, however there is a major problem. Multiple impressive Reiatsu have been detected in the Human World, including two that are exceptionally powerful, at maximum they appear to be around the level of our 10th seated Shinigami, and that's not the biggest concern, the biggest concern is whatever experiments that are unable to be stopped from escaping the laboratory. In addition to this, just as we feared, Hollow are beginning to flood into the Human World as they sense the massive Reishi increase. Request at once to send all able bodied Shinigami to the Human World to help clean up this mess.”

“I see.” Kazuhiro scratched his beard, “Request Granted! Put it together as a joint order from the 10th division Captain and Captain Commander! ALL ABLE BODIED SHINIGAMI ARE TO REPORT TO THE HUMAN WORLD NOW!” With that, multiple Hell Butterflies begin flowing to all the Captains of the Gotei 13, this situation needed to be handled immediately.


----------



## Kei (Sep 9, 2011)

*Angel*
*Second Stage Combat Mode: Bloodlust Activated: Engaged All Spiritual Beings*​
"Ha.."

So hot, her blood was boiling, her eyes felt like it was stressing the other out. Everything was in view as her heart began to beat faster and faster and the girl's tiny chest. Her legs felt hot and heavy, so much pressure! Saliva build into her mouth as she followed the traces of spiritual pressure. The red liquid that was pushed into her veins was a special liquid...

A liquid that made her want to release....

Release all this pressure, she felt this way before anytime she refused to fight this would be pushed into her veins, it made her feel so...Good~ So....Excited...Angel felt her body get heavy as she leaned on the dark white wall, the lights had died down and the scientist went and left. The only ones that were left were the enemy unit...

"Ah~"

Angel felt her body ripple like a wave and she felt her knees give out, the exicitment of her body caused irregular breaths. Soon she was breathing though her mouth, the saliva had began to drip as her pupils dialected and her hands tighten. She clenched her teeth into a tight smile as she remembered a song

_"Careful what you do~
Cause God is watching your every move."
_

Angel felt her legs gain strength as she hummed her song, she placed the bow against the wall as she began to walk. A long screeching noise began to resound against the hallway, as the girl clenched her teeth in a tight smile

_"Hold My Hand in the dark street
For if you do I'll know I'll be safe."_

Red...She wanted to see the beautiful red! The warm red! The red that had her shiver since she was a kid! The red that saved her, the red that her eyes were colored. Hungry..

She felt so hungry~

_"Even if I am far away and alone
I can be sure that you'll find me there
This I know
You draw me close for a while, so quite."_

Food? Did she wanted to eat? No? That wasn't it? Angel felt something smooth run across her plump lips.Her tongue~ Was she expecting something? Yes, she was...

Death....

She wanted the shinigamis to fear death....

_"You tell me everything
If I forget what you say,then you'll come tell me, again"_

Make death....Fear death...

_"Yes you'd tell me once again"_

Angel felt her feet stop once she was in front of a slightly powerful presence. Her eyes widen in enjoyment, this was what she was born for! The reason why master loved her so much!!

_"But what happens when I know it all? 
Then, What should I do after that, what then?"_


----------



## Noitora (Sep 9, 2011)

*Human World, Karakura Town Outskirts

Tobimaru Getozuma​*









​
While focusing on his work the rest of the Shinigami respectfully intercepted the group of hunter hollows. The fact they had been ambushed like this was easily something to take note of but now was not the time to question it. No, now was the time to focus on his mission and figure out the reasoning behind the increase of Reishi while the others focused on their little bouts. Unlike other Shinigami he was not the type to throw himself into combat if he could avoid it, though he did not mind experimenting on the creatures he did best in the battlefield. There was little reason to fight unless there was some logical or scientific reasoning behind doing so. That was his belief anyway. For the moment he continued undisturbed, his fingers running over the computer keyboard as the analysis came through at an alarming rate. There was something else of note, the Layers he had heard hushed whispers about which could have been the cause for increased Reishi. It was certainly a possibility, but it was not the one he had focused upon. There was something else deep within the earth that held his attention. There was something creating more Reishi, something below the town growing in power. The blank expression on the bored looking Shinigami’s face briefly changed as his brow, ever so gently, lowered. What was below? Not only that but now a substitute shinigami had made an appearance and was watching from above. This briefly caught the sight of Tobimaru, though only for a moment before he returned to what he found interesting.
*“Okay.”*

Time was up however. While the other Shinigami were caught up in this battle the earth shook as something large slammed into the ground in front of the 12th Division member. A huge, muscular hollow with a rhino like mask and thick, broad arms loomed over the green haired spirit with a maddening grin and desire to consume. Tobimaru emotionless ejected the details of his report from the computer and pocketed them as if he had not noticed the huge creature before him.
“I eats you!” The dumb beast roared out as he pulled back his large fist and prepared for a powerful punch. Tobimaru slipped both hands into his pockets, his gaze remaining ahead though his hand gripped and object and began to fish it out. Before it came to light the huge fist crashed into the ground, causing the ground to shake dramatically and a huge dust cloud to explode over the green. The hollow laughed manically, though deep and slow. While his attack may have also been incredibly slow it held considerable power for a hollow of his level. The consuming spirit pulled back his fist and checked to see the remains. 
“Hohoooo he go squish!” It bellowed out in amusement. A small cough sounding from the hollows side caught it’s attention, it’s head flicking around to see the green haired scientist standing there with both hands in his pocket and his tired expression on his face.
*“All this dust is going to make me sneeze.”* The hollow roared out in anger, as if he was being made a fool of, and threw another slow and powerful punch. Tobimaru vanished into the large dust cloud once again only to reappear on the other side of the beast.

The 12th Division Shinigami had struck rather lucky. The enemy he faced was a slow, blundering idiot. It lacked the speed to keep up with him and the smarts to outmaneuver him. That being said a hit from a punch like that could spell the end for the green haired scientist; he was not exactly a tank himself. He would need to use his intelligence to best this creature and motions for victory had already bee set in place thanks to the little device constructed back in the 12th Division barracks. 
“STOP RUNNING ABOUT!!” The rhino hollow snarled out in a fit of rage, his fist coming around in a large swing. Just before it made contact with Tobimaru his image phased out due to his newly trained shunpo ability, allowing him to once again appear on the other side of the dim-witted hollow. Each time he leapt to the other side of his enemy one hand slithered out of his pocket and flicked towards the feet of the hollow, though the dust currently hid his ploy. The process repeated a few more times until the finale came.

 The rhino hollow rammed his fist into the ground, panting from striking so many times without result. However this time was different. As he went to pull his hand free from the ground to remained stuck. It growled angrily and forced against whatever was holding it, but to no avail. At that point the 12th Division member stepped up in front of the hollow though still at a cautious distance from both it’s fist and body.
“What you do!?” He demanded. Tobimaru continued to wear his everlasting expression on indifference, his gaze focused elsewhere.
*“My Division designed a new instrument to test should I have found the proper situation. This was it, unfortunately for you. The Anti-Hollow Spirit Fabric Net and it is not only your fist.”* The hollows murderous gaze widened as it quickly tried to move it’s legs, but to now luck as well. The dust cloud around them finally settled to reveal a lightly coloured net of spirit power wrapped over the hollows fist, and a load of them strapping down it’s legs and feet. He had been well and truly caught and outsmarted, though that was not much of challenge. 
*“It consumes the users reiatsu  though, so I could not go overboard. Enough to hold you down completely? No. Long enough for me to release you? Probably.”* Tobimaru slithered a hand from his pocket and lowered it inside his long white jacket. It slowly returned with his Zanpaktou in grasp. Unwilling to give up so easily the rhino hollow began to charge up it’s reiatsu, roaring out angrily and forcing against the nets. 
“I NOT BE HELD!” It was not wrong. It’s hand suddenly pulled free of it’s bindings, tearing up the ground as it did. Then both of it’s hands dashed to it’s legs as the hollow did it’s best to pull it’s legs free. During this attempt the Shinigami waited no longer. The hollow mask cracked as a blade thrust home through it’s face. The sword then passed down it’s jaw and sliced free of it’s bone, leaving a long cut from one side of the face to the other.
“…Already…” The hollow groaned as it slowly turned to dust, phasing out to the next life. Tobimaru whipped his before sliding it back into his coat.
*“I used too much reiatsu, the device is satisfactory however.”*

A few more battles continued, not all were as lucky as he was in the enemies that attacked them. The claw hollow had focused on the new prey, smelling the tastiness of his human spirit. As he watched from afar it darted towards his position, in need of consumption. Elsewhere Tobimaru began to pack up his pole computer, his indifferent gaze seemingly not acknowledging the rest of the fighting going on around him. Just then a hell butterfly fluttered past his ear.
*“… Mobilizing?”*


----------



## Velocity (Sep 9, 2011)

"*You are not like the others,*" the Clawed Hollow spoke, pointing one of its many claws at Katsu, "*You smell... Human.*"

In an instant, the Claw Hollow was already high above Katsu. A single leap had taken the Hollow across the street and several stories into the air. Katsu himself hadn't moved an inch. Sensing victory, the Hollow raised its right arm high and slashed towards its prey. It didn't notice for a second or two that a thin silvery pole had already impaled its chest.

"*You're right, I'm really not like the others at all.*" Katsu said softly, standing with his Zanpakuto held like a spear, "_*Hadou #11, Tsuzuri Raiden.*_"

The Hollow screamed out in agony as lightning shot up the Zanpakuto and into its chest. Katsu swung his Zanpakuto downwards, its shape reverting back to a sword mid-swing so that the Hollow was flung into the pavement below with impressive force. The Hollow quickly stood up, its minor wounds healing.

"*So your Zanpakuto can lengthen?*" the Claw Hollow said, "*That's a strange coincedence. My claws are the same.*"

At that moment, the Hollow pointed all of its claws at Katsu as they extended forward at incredible speeds. Katsu quickly jumped into the air to dodge them, but...

"*AND I CAN CHANGE THEIR DIRECTION! YOU'RE DEAD, HUMAN!*"

...the claws turned around mid-air, following Katsu.

"*You were wrong, y'know,*" Katsu said, "*My Zanpakuto doesn't lengthen.* *It does far more'n that.*"

The sword he held in both hands quickly became a large hammer, which he used to shatter the claws with a mighty swing. As Katsu fell downwards towards the Hollow itself, the Zanpakuto changed once again into a massive axe. With one final swing, the Hollow was cleaved in two.

"*But I guess that doesn't matter now your part's been been axed.*"


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 9, 2011)

*Yuusuke Reiki*

"Okay, I?m sure that yellow thing isn?t only  for show off*cough*"Yuusuke said to himself being ready for whatever that could come next, the yellow mist was kinda suspicious and well the fact that his opponent was nowhere to be seen was a hint for him"Asshole, hiding in this mist*cough* to get me with my guard down. Definitely not happening,man."he said and coughed once more.

"Gyaaah, now ya will see my true powa"the voice of the hollow was heard by Reiki though it came from every direction, it would not be easy to find the little bastard with that yellow fart around."You sure have a big mouth*cough* tell me where you at least a bit intelligent when you were still human?"the green-eyed shinigami asked making fun of the hollow"gyaah. Seems like ya don?k knaw much of yer situation here"the monster said. Suddenly a shadow came from between the mist, a fist hitting Yuusuke?s body directly and raising him many feet from the ground only for the masked purple monster to use it?s foot to get him and smashing the shinigami against the ground once more creating a new crater.

"Tch...I wasn?t able to follow his moves he became really fast"Yuusuke said though the hollow interrupted with a hit with his tail"Sowwy, but i think ya are the one who gat slawer"Yuusuke opened his eyes when he heard this "don?t tell me...the mist..."a hand took Reiki?s feet and then threw him violently crashing against another tree"Gyaaahgyagyah. Luks like ya have realised it"the ,onster laughed before explaining what was going on"My mist is actually a powaful peison that enters yer system and starts to paralyze yer body slowly...it?s fun, taht way i ken play with my victimz before ating them.Gyaaah" Yuusuke stood up slowly, his body was getting slower and the bastard hollow sure was going to keep playing with him.

"Tsk to think that I should use this to fight with a small fry"Yuusuke said"/I have to do it now or I will be in troubles/"he though cleaning the little trail of blood coming out from his mouth."What ya blabbing ?bout?!"the hollow said but yuusuke did not answer, he closed his eyes for a second only to raise his sword pointing at the sky"Bring chaos, Ragnarok!!!"the sword started to shine and then the blade got involved in a small tornado of Reiatsu.

"Gyaaah what?s that!?"the hollow asked now in front of Yuusuke and getting ready to attack."your mother, duh. Of course it is my shikai, idiot"he said, the tornado faded away and with it the mist. Now th Zanpaktou was bigger, the hilt turned red with golden details as the blade seemed with some kinda technological marks though it was only the appearance."Gyaaah my mist!"the monster said surprised though it didn?t last long"Go to hell!"a tornado similar to the one that covered the Zanpaktou before started to appear again, then with a single swing, the white-haired guy unleashed it.

The attack quickly reached the hollow trapping it inside the tornado. Moments later the tornado disappeared and just an arm and the tail of the hollow were left only to become dust and disappear."too easy"a calm expression in his face.


----------



## tgre (Sep 9, 2011)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Kagato looked him up and down.
> "Dude everyone has the protection of the law, perhaps maybe gypsies, but I anit peddling charms friend."
> 
> This guy was older than him, Kagato noticed something about but at the moment he was too taken up in his cup of rage.
> ...



~Karakura Town~ Kora

Kora continued smiling serenely, the word "Quincy"... he had not heard that in a long time. He was well aware of what he was, but had never put a label on it, however he was not about to give anything away to a punk kid who was shitting all over his plans.

_"I suggest you wash your mouth out boy."_

Kora looked down into his waistcoat and felt the cross between his fingers, was it worth it to get into a fight with him, would the other guy join in? 

_I guess its a good thing they know nothing about me... then again, I don't know anything about them, once again, its a stalemate of wits... I have to play my cards carefully._



			
				Shin_Yagami said:
			
		

> "How does all that air walking and disappearing work?"He then turned to the strange doctor. "Can you do the same things?"


Kora turned to the youth and smiled enigmatically,_ "Would you believe me if I said I could?"_ Kora decided to play the card of the oblivious by-stander, _"For one, I don't even know what your friend here is talking about, he's obviously on drugs, and I suggest you don't keep his company."
_
The other youth looked quizzically at Kora, but Kora continued smiling, _"You can trust me, I'm a doctor."_

Kora's smile lingered for a little while before turning into a half-smile as he focused his attention back on the punk-ish usurper who had grabbed his shoulder disrespectfully.

_"You said... 'Quincy'... elaborate what you mean when you said I am like you and your father,"_ Kora's smile turned into a grimace,_ "I don't appreciate being grouped into a clique... especially a clique that involves people like you."_ The venom in Kora's voice was almost untraceable, but the youth knew better.

The air around them was tense and the atmosphere was dense with the dizzy spiraling of reiatsu pressure.

_"Your move chump."

_Kora was excited... he hadn't been this excited as when he was doing autopsies on fresh corpses back when he was still an intern helping in the morgue.

_Just how much can I weedle out of these little fishes?_


----------



## Cursed panda (Sep 9, 2011)

*Asura
Human World*

?Hnng!? The constant dodging Asura had to keep doing was hurting. As the other Shinigami could have a full on offense going Asura could only keep up a defense. The snake had him pinned to the floor at a constant rate, the snake lunges him during the middle of him getting up and then he would be forced to drop and roll, he was getting exhausted and it was obvious that he couldn't keep this up forever.

A sudden plan went off in Asura's head. A plan that would probably lead to death, however it would get him off the floor, and that's all he really needed. He quickly lifted his Zanpaktou out from his belt and then put it up his sleeve during one of his rolls. The Snake, blinded up hunger and anger didn't notice his action and just continued his rampage of lunging and biting.

?Hey Snake!? Asura boomed out in as loud a voice as he could muster mid roll. ?Come get me!? The snake hissed and let his tongue sit out for a moment and then he suddenly lashed out at the floored boy. Throwing himself with all his force upon him and then grabbing him with his tail the snake began to coil himself around the boy. 

*?Isss seemsss tosss havesss gottensss yousss boyssss?* The snake spoke and as always let his S's slither off his tongue. The Snake slowly began to tighten his way around the boy more and more, Asura braced himself and took a deep breath in a moment he wouldn't be able to breath from the pressure on his body. 

*?Delicioussssss.?* The snake licked his lips and prepared to dine on the young boy, his jaw unhinged to it's farthest length and his teeth jutted out into an even scarier position, his black hollow body slowly began to coil even farther at this point and now Asura's breath ran low, his eye sight became blurry and he knew that it was now or never.

?Element of all! Element of the blade!? 

The blade in Asura's arm suddenly shifted, it became slightly shorter and took on a rainbow color and a slight rainbow glow. The snake uncoiled slightly in shock and the boy took this as another chance to fight back.

?Form swap, Flame!?

The blade once again shifted, into a light glow emitting green katana, then it suddenly lit aflame a green fire and burned a hole straight through Asura's sleeve and slightly his arm, however at the same time it burned the skin of the hollow coiled around him, in response the snake screeched and uncoiled itself and then entered an almost petrified state from the fire, it's burn began to surface and a few drips of blood dropped from its pitch black skin. 

The wielder of the green flaming blade lunged as the snake had down to him earlier and with the swiftest of actions made a slice straight down the hollows mask, shattering it into hundreds of pieces.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 10, 2011)

Takako Kato - Shinigami Research

Saliva in abundance appeared to be dripping from it's mouth. It's giant teeth protruded out of it's mouth as saliva cascaded down the very back and front of the monstrous cone shaped fangs before meeting at the very bottom, the tip, and falling down to the ground like small droplets of water from the tips of leaves. Eight giant tentacles flung everywhere as the hollowed bellowed out with a guttural roar, ready to initiate combat. The hollow wasted no time in hoisting up one of it's many appendages and slamming it down in Takako's direction. 

Showing off it's impressive strength the hollow scared the earth, it's massive tentacle leaving it's imprint on the ground like one pressing their hand down on memory foam. Takako fell back pushing off the heel of her foot in order to avoid it's attack. This was her first time battling a hollow so she wanted to proceeded with caution as she tested out it's power. The two played a game of cat and mouse for a few more minutes, before the hollow managed to snag Takako and tossed her to the ground.

The impact of her fall erupted in an explosion as a giant dust cloud kicked up. "YOUR GOING TO DIE BY NOT FIGHT BACK SHINIGAMI! A MEAL IS A MEAL, BUT I LIKE MINE TO HAVE A LITTLE KICK TO THEM!" The loud demanding voice of the hollow talked through it's gaping mouth. With each word he smoke, a visible puff of smokey air escaped. Narrowing his eyes down toward the cloud of dust that had formed he once again swung one of his might tentacles in a very wide sweeping motion. 

"Argh!" The monster screamed out in pain as it lurched back, flinging his partially gone appendage, blood spraying everywhere. Like a rocket propelled into space, a clear trail of smoke erupted from off the ground, slowing dissipation in the process to reveal Takako, her katana unsheathed. Wasting not a moment one of the hollows numerous arms shot forth into the air only to be deflected, but soon followed behind by another slamming into his opponent's  side and propelling her to the ground once again though this time he opted to grab her out of mid-air.

"YOU'LL PAY FOR UNDERESTIMATING *SHINIGAMI*!" The skeletal being roared at her as he brought her closer and closer toward his face. "Heh, I should have known that nothing worthwhile would come of this." Takako chuckle to herself which caused the hollow to be taken aback. Just what was she saying? That he was weak? "HOW DARE A MERE SHINIGAMI LOOK DOWN ON ME!" He roared at her once again with even more bass in his voice.

"Hahahahahaha!" Her laugh was very jaded as it echoed across the field of battle. "Your nothing, but a two bit hollow lurking for it's next meal. Here I assumed you were a much bigger threat...sadly I was wrong." Her voice was bitter as she continued her tired laugh and then looked into giant red eyes of the hollow that held her wrapped around it's milky white tentacle. "You can't even perform a _cero_! I've made myself look foolish by perceiving you as a far bigger threat than you are." 

Her words, even if this thing before her was just a heartless killing machine, infuriated the beast. "I'LL ENJOY DEVOU-Bring My Enemies to Their Destined Annihilation..." The sound of steel slashing through flesh and the accompanied roar of pain by her captor was all Takako heard as she broke free and began descending toward the ground. Her back turned to her opponent she was soon swarmed by a vortex of what seemed like air. Holding her hands out the air wrapped around her hands before placing snugly between each of her fingers, revealing themselves to be cards.

With a quick fling of both of her wrist the six cards turned into to as she turned her head to look at the hollow from behind her shoulder, eyes narrowed. 

"Foochun Aaku...let's see if the cards are in your favor."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 10, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> *Sora, Tora and Hollow - Karakura Rich District*
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



*Sora Wiles - Hideout of The Lost Souls*

---

Sora breathed heavily, he'd never run that fast and that long before. And even though he was tired, he was also exhilarated, filled with energy that was different from the physical he had burned. It was so strange.

"Hey Sora, you okay?"

"yeah ... yeah, m'cool." He was seriously breathing heavy. Man that run had been stressful. The hell had been that thing?

Whatever, the issue was over now, everything was okay. "Man I'm tired."


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 10, 2011)

*Karakura Town/Rika Haname*

Light reflected through the windows of the bus as the sun went down, making the sky a dark orange. Rika looked out the window with her elbow on the side of her seat. It had been another normal day at Karakura town highschool. Other than the occasional street gang rumble, and some shouting in the school's hall, nothing amazing ever really happened around here. 

Rika's father, Mato Haname, an influential political figure hoping to run for mayor soon, hadn't really checked in with her lately. The last few days had been pretty quiet.

----

Rika got off at the next stop, and would walk home from there. She reacher into her bag and pulled out a small container of juice. She casually drank it as she walked along the sidewalk, passing by a couple spirits, two elderly men. _"Oh, good evening Rika."_ One of the men said as he floated by her. "Hey, you guys." Rika said smiling as she turned to thw two old men.

The two men were close friends who died in a car accident a couple months ago. Rika had passed by them almost every day she made her way home. 

Rika unlocked her front door and entered her house. The place was nice, but somewhat stuffy, and very quiet. Since Rika's father had been working late so often, she was left by herself most of the time. Rika took her shoes off and started making some ramen.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 10, 2011)

*Rowan Tirrell and Jeido - Sixth Division*

---

"Now, now, there's no use to be all nervous." The older woman continued to approach at a steady pace. "Just consider me your friendly neighborhood lieutenant." She teased. If the captain caught her toying with recurits for her amusment again he'd more than likely bust a vessel, but there was nothing wrong with a little teasing right?

"No," Rowan continued backing up. Why was the Vice-Captain still approaching? Didn't she know? "I...can't, you're not supposed to." Rowan's breath was catching. Calm down she screamed at her own brain as it screamed back at her to escape. This is just the Vice-Captain she's not supposed to be a threat.

_You're wrong_ her mind yelled back at her. _She's strong, she could do anything she wants. Anything to you and you'd never escape._

Rowan's outstretched blade began shaking, she turned it from being held between them to pointing straight at the woman, even as she continued backing away. "Just...stop, stay there, please."

_So the report was right..._ The shinigami thought to herself as she watched this girls strange and erratic reponse to her ever approaching figure. It seemed the closer she got, the worse the girl became, even going as far as to point her blade at her, a superior officer. "Am I bothering you? Why would you want me to stop? We're having a pretty fun time together I must say." She joked dryly. Only she would be able to at a most inopportune time such as this.

Though the report she recieved just before she came was spot on. This girl had a deep rooted problem. Sending her away would just be an easy way to get rid of a headache, but that's not what there division was about. 

Teamwork was the key.

Rowan's Reiatsu was beginning to creep out, covering her, signifying a stance of intended attack. It was a bluff, like a butterfly with bright colours on its wings scares off preying birds, Rowan was flaunting her power in order to throw off approachers. In the past, this had been something that worked well, and one of the key reasons most Shinigami avoided her on the training field, or in general.

"N-not going back." She wasn't even focused on this situation right now, she was seeing the visions again. Onset by even the slightest proximity to another, the nightmares struck her. She wasn't going back. Never ever. "Keep away from me."

She was like a recluse, one who's been shut off from the world, forever in isolation, to avoid the attention others would give her. It was intriguing how her speech would break up as if she had lost her mind, only to talk once again in a coherent sentence. The lieutenant began walking in circles around her, her gaze never breaking away and her teasing smile never leaving. Sure, she wasn't making this any better and could perhaps be making the girl even worse, but hey there was only one way to learn.

"You think I'm just going to go away? Why you're in a place where thousands come to gather. Do you think you'll always be alone?" The dirty blond questioned as she gazed at the younger woman through her glasses. Though dealing with her came first, there was also another thought on her mind _He's late..._

With her Reiatsu around her, Rowan began to follow the older woman with her eyes. She wasn't backing away, but she wasn't getting any closer either. "As long as I'm alone, I'm safe. They know that, and they avoid me. And we're all safe. And nobody hurts. I just need to be alone, that's all I want. I've gotten this far, I can remain so. Alone and no one can touch me." Rowan's hands had at least stopped shaking for the moment. She had a handle on her fear, it wasn't getting out of control. She was okay, she was okay.

She should go. But which way? The Lieutenant was circling her, there was no easy break away. How to escape this?

"Let me leave."

"No, I think not." She said bluntly. It seemed her indirect approaching wasn't working to well, but it wasn't in her nature to 'rough' so to speak with prior provokment. So...what was the next plan of action? Why, that plan had just arrived. "Now why make an old lady wait...hmmm?" Jeido asked not taking her gaze away from the shinigami in front of her. The approaching foots grew louder and louder before finally coming to a full stop. A dark skinned man with blue eyes and silver hair stood beside the lieutenant. "I'm sorry for not coming on time." He spoke in a deep cool voice.

"Now that your here Ko, I'd like you to do something for me." Picking up her hand from behind her back, Jeido pointed at the woman before her. "You've heard the saying 'Kill it with love' haven't you? You're to do that. Give her a hug." She ordered. Without questioning Ko did as he was told and began walking toward the girl, getting closer and closer and closer, before  they were just a few feet from one another.

"Lieutenant's orders."

Hands. Cold, unwelcome presence. Pain.

Rowan's mind narrowed down to its basest instincts. She had been trying to talk the Lieutenant off. But this one, this ... Ko. He wasn't stronger than her. Not enough that she'd have to take a drastic action.

A jolt of Kidou ran down Rowan's sword. She swung it along the ground before her, and a line appeared. She took a step back. "Do not cross this line." It was a straight statement, as Rowan raised her blade and settled into a stance. If that line was crossed, she would attack.

He could tell she was serious. The blue eyed man turned to his superior officer who simply gave him a wave, as if they had just passed by each other while walking down the street. Ko could tell there was her own little way of telling him to continue. So he did just that and perceeded to cross the line. The look in the girl's eyes before him told him how serious she was. This wasn't a joke or an idle threat she _would attack_, but orders were orders. "Please, we don't have to fight just let me help you." He tried to persuade her. Even going as far as to through his zanpaktou down to the ground.

_The younger one's are so cute these days._ Jeido teased inside her mind as she continued to watch.

_Poor child, just relax, let me ease away your pain._

_"Hate."_

The moment the line was crossed, Rowan swung. A forward step, blade rising up from the ground to the air, something that would be neither blocked nor charged to. He would step to the left or the right around it. The Kidou Static burned in her hand, waiting to be unleashed. If he got too close, she would release it and blind him, giving her an attack. If he gave her a berth, she would combine it with Breaker, in order to prepare her Zanpaktou Enhancement Kidou. None of this was her thoughts, these were instincts of survival, identifying every counter to a threat and seeking nothing more than to destroy it before it could destroy her. Rowan's thoughts were busy with their own problems.

She was still aware, she had not turned into a wild beast ... yet. But she knew her problems, she knew how she would snap, and scream, and hate, and seek death. She did not want to go back to that place. She would not let anyone take her there.

She would never let them have her.

"There's no avoiding that swung. So how will you keep yourself from harm?" Jeido spoke from the sidelines as she observed the whole thing. There was no point in intervening at the moment, things hadn't gotten that serious. If she feared for any one of their lives she'd had broken it up, but Ko's approach toward this situation was one she had never seen. He readily abandoned his zanpaktou and held his arms out to let her know he wasn't any type of threat. Even as she's swinging her sword toward him.

He didn't even flinch and kept his eyes on her.

_"Bakudou Eight - Seki"_ Holding his hand out in the path of the sword a small sky blue orb formed in the plam of his hands. The sword and the orb collided in a tiny flash of light leaving open a small opportunity for Ko to act. Pouncing at his target off the tip of his toes, Ko held his arms open as he threw himself at her.

"STATIC!" The moment he moved towards her Rowan overcharged the Kidou. The explosion of noise made her head reel, she stumbled about, squinting her eyes through the blurred vision. Hell this had been her own Reiatsu and it really knocked her about, she bet it made him regret it. She felt contact on her arm.

Her right arm lashed furiously, as if trying to dislodge some painful creature biting into it. She dove to the side, away from it, arm still jerking even as nothing was on it. When she managed to regain her vision, she saw she'd backed away from him a good bit. Although her right hand clutched her sword, there was no blood on it. He was lucky.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 10, 2011)

*Rowan Tirrell, Ko Tamura and Jeido - Sixth Division*

"You missed." Jeido chimed in from behind. An overcharge of kido to blind her opponent, but she also blinded herself in the process. "Like watching a fish out of water." She talked from the sidelines as Ko recomposed himself. This weren't going to work this way, he wouldn't get close enough to her without using force, but that was a road he didn't want to go down. "Maybe we're going about this wrong..." Ko spoke to himself as he faced the girl once again. "We're from the same division. Violence against one another isn't going to get any of us anywhere." He spoke.

"My name is Ko Tamura a new recruit like you are." Maybe a more peaceful way of going about things would work. "You could always force her to hug you." He heard the lieutenant speak. "In a place of teamwork we must all come to a compromise. If one person doesn't like one thing and his partner doesn't like the other, then a middle ground must be found for them to work as a cohesive unit." She began repeating a lesson she had learned from the captain some time ago. "She doesn't want a hug, but you want to give her one...so what do you do?" To Jeido the answer was simple.

Force her. Well...that wasn't _really_ the proper choice, actually it was dead wrong, but she found the middle ground so very boring.

Though it seemed Ko had found an answer.

The dark skinned man charged her, not giving her anytime to see if she would introduce herself or not. He wanted to solve things with words, she didn't so there was no choice.

 It was time for a fight.

A charge. The intention of violence. A threat to her life.

To her life?

A smile covered Rowan's face.

That was fine. If he wanted to kill her, he was free to attempt it. That, she didn't mind. Let the battle be joined. Once again, her blade lashed up, the same forceful arc as before. This time, Rowan didn't wait to see what would happen next, she jumped back from the swing and brought her left hand to point at the ground. _"Breaker."_ A coating of ice appeared directly before her, a brief defensive layer. If he slipped on it, she would have an easy swing, but that wasn't what she was banking on.

_"Blast Spheres."_ Tiny balls of red Reiatsu, destined to detonate upon any form of contact, spilled from her outstretched hand, covering the ground before her. Still Rowan backed up, preparing further.

Ko sped across the ground toward his target. He didn't want things to end up in a fight. He detested violence, but the words of his commanding officer, that still clung to the back of his mind, were true. _A middle ground must be found for one to act as a cohesive unit._ So fighting was the only option in order to break through part of this girl's tough skin. Just by looking at her, Ko could see the smile the appeared on her lips. _"Hadou Nine - Quake Strike!"_ With one well placed punch the earth erupted violently, uprooting the earth and creating fractures while at the same time destroying the small layer of ice that laid before his target.

Ever closing in Ko waited until he was mere inches away, he could literally feel the blast spheres as they prepared to detonate and inflict an untold amount of damange upon his body, until he suddenly dropped into the earth beneath his feet.

As if he vanished into thin air.

He was gone. Where was he?

Behind her? Rowan sensed nothing. She still changed her grip on her sword, so that it was held behind her, a blade between anything she could not see. To neither side, as she turned her head. And not above he hadn't jumped. She clenched her left hand. _"Hadou Nine - Quake Strike."_

Let he be buried underground.

"She's intelligent...saw right through that." Jeido thought to herself as she watched on amused. The earth was shaken apart again by yet another earthquake forcing Ko out of his hiding place, narrowling avoiding the sharped pointed rocks that he almost became acquaintances with. Ducking low to the ground he ran a full one eighty before attacking in a sweeping motion at her legs. If she would dodge that he was prepared to pull himself off the ground from the momentum of the swing and come up with a round house kick.

Now how was she to respond was the question. 

Directly back. He'd have tremendous motion from the sweep, but in order to pursue her he'd have to use most of it. Rowan leaped directly back, bounced on the ground as she shifted her stance, sword swinging around to point straight forward. Now had he charged, he would have impaled himself.

"Stop it. Right now, just stop and go. This isn't fair." She shouldn't be pushed, not like this. It wasn't good, the grit in her teeth, the strength in her grip on the blade. Everything was wrong here.

The deciding moment. Everything seemed to be quiet as the action unfolded. Jeido held her hand out, ready to put an end to all this at the exact moment, but something caused her to pause. The sound of metal piercing flesh was the first sound to break the eerie silence that had crept up on the whole situation. The next was a small tapping sound, like dripping water from a faucet.

It was blood. Ko's blood. Splattering on the ground in few second intervals. The third and final sound were the grunts coming from him as he continued to walk. The sword had impaled him straight through the stomach. grudgingly he pushed his body down the length of her blade. His face held no readiable as he looked on with a melancholy expression, his arms held out.

She was right there, just inches away.

Rowan's hands began to shake. Wrong, this was all wrong. He was, on the blade. Approaching. Wrong, why had he done it it was obvious. He was still there, it wasn't right. Blood. She knew the smell, the taste. She'd shed enough. He was before her, and she had run him through. Just like before. Just like with him.

Her sight focused. He was right there, nearly reaching her. And when he did she would be lost. She screamed.

A foot lashed out as she let go of the blade, trying to gain distance. Forget it forget everything everything was wrong. Rowan didn't even look back, she made ready to run, run as fast as she can. Away from it all, from the people around her and the blood and the pain and the danger. Everything she must escape.

"She decided to just up and run...instead of confronting what was infront of her?" Just staring out of the corner of her glasses, the sixth division vice captain just watched as she scampered away. The moment she let go of her sword Ko had feel to the ground on one knee. His injury was obvious, but he seemed unaffected by it. No blood from his mouth, nor was he breathing heavily. It just looked as if he was tired or very anxious about something.

"You aren't a fool, but that was a rather bold move." Jeido spoke as she began walking over in Ko's direction. In one fluid motion she pulled the zanpaktou from his stomach and began helping him to his feet. He looked into the older woman's eyes and simply nodded as she began to lead him out of the training field.

"The rabbit has ran away, so it's now time for Alice to follow...wouldn't you say?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 10, 2011)

*Third Seat of the Sixth Division*
"_*Overcome by fear and desperation.. Rowan attempts to escape.. only to run into someone like herself..?!*_"​












Footstep after footstep after footstep could be the only thing heard ringing throughout the training grounds. Before the little rabbit even got very far away from Alice, she had been headed off at the pass by another girl, Rowan immediately stopped in her tracks, and one thing that most likely immediately came to mind is that this girl happened to put as much distance between the two of them as she usually puts between herself and everyone else, at least that's what the girl surmised based on the odd expression Rowan had on her face, which looked more like utter confusion than the panicked look she had earlier. The girl did not speak at first, merely staring at Rowan while keeping that distance from her, and it would be easy to see the fear in her eyes, she did not want to approach Rowan as much as Rowan didn't want to approach her, and yet she had come this far anyways, because she understood what the Vice Captain of the division was trying to accomplish here. Yes this girl had been through hell and back just as Rowan had, in fact it could have even been worse for all she knew, since Rowan didn't know much about the girl to begin with, they had never even met before now, and yet the girl had been watching Rowan from a far for some time now, while using Kidou to mask her presence so Rowan wouldn't notice her.

?N.. nice to meet you... Rowan-san..? The girl gave a very faint smile to Rowan, ?My.. my name is.. Asano.. Haruka... th.. thir... third seat.. of the six.. sixth.. division..!? Haruka finally managed to get out her introduction, anyone could tell just by looking at her that despite her appearing in order to speak with Rowan, she was still far more broken than the other girl. Rowan would only flip out if people got far too close to her, but at the distance that Rowan usually found most comfortable and tolerable towards dealing with people, this girl was damn near shivering in fright. The only reason she could stand here in this spot is because that woman was there, Vice Captain Jeidou, the woman who had saved her from the darkness, and taught her that it was okay to trust again, for that woman she would step in to help Rowan conquer her fear of people, and perhaps even learn something about herself in the process. Haruka had made that resolve for herself, and she couldn't break it at this point, she had to do this for her Vice Captain, but more importantly she had to do it for herself, so she could finally break through the emotions that had been holding her back from the very start.


----------



## tgre (Sep 10, 2011)

~Karakura Town~ Tora

Zenryuutano Tora scratched his head in disbelief,_ "Well... that was weird"_

The kid just essentially gave him a figurative finger and ran away at a surprising pace. Tora considered going after him, knowing that the kid would be prime Hollow bait but re-considered.

Tora sighed, _"Idiot humans want to splash their reiatsu like that? Not my problem, the kid can go get himself eaten for all I care._" Tora looked around, the atmosphere was still dense with reiatsu, _"Now about my situation... if I don't move soon I'll be prime fodder for whatever is lurking around here."_

Tora picked up his kiseru pipe which he had previously dropped in anticipation of a hollow,_ "thank God you're not broken, I don't have a spare on me."_ And lit it. Plumes of greyish blue smoke wafted through the air and the smell of tobacco lingered.

Tora was close to the outskirts now and he could sense some shinigami reiatsu, he didn't know whose they were, but didn't care, any interaction with anyone would be welcome... things were getting way too creepy around here.

Suddenly, out of nowhere-

*"I can smell you shinigami..."*

Tora whirled around, a big toothed Hollow made its way towards Tora, its obnoxiously large nose covered most of its mask and the massive underjaw had teeth which were seemingly growing and shrinking... as if it had a mind of its own. And it was darting dangerously close to Tora's comfort zone.

*"I haven't eaten in so long..."*

Tora sighed, _"Ah fuck..."_ He stowed away his kiseru pipe slowly, _"Tell that to the kids dying of maltrunition in Africa."_

The hollow cackled and darted forward maniacally towards Tora, Tora looked up at the sky and exhaled slowly.

_"For once... I wish I was involved in a risk-free mission."_

He unsheathed his zanpakutou and muttered the following:* "Kotauru koe no, Munashiki ga goto (resounding through the mountains, and off into the empty sky)."*

His dual zanpakutou went ablaze and transformed into two rapier-like swords, one black and one white and both with deformed guards.

_"I really didn't want to have to do this..."_


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Sep 10, 2011)

*Ryo Naguchi: The hollow hunt begins*

The gate in the air above Karakura began to open and just when it looked like it opened enough to let someone through it, out jumped the large blue fured Shinigami known only as Ryo Naguchi. The trip through the portal had only taken a few minutes and as he now stood on the roof top of the building which had been just below where the portal had opened he beheld the human world which he had only seen once before in his life. 

However there was not a moment he wished to waste so he started moving East of his position ready to accomplish his mission. He leapt from roof top to roof top. Sure it wasn't nessecary to stay out of sight of the public as most of them couldn't see him but he figured that for the ones who be able to, he wanted to spare them what he sadly had to admit would be a scary sight for a race not used to seeing men with blue fur with a long sword at his waist.

His orders had not been very specific as to where the Hollows could be found or even how many of them there were in this group so he decided his best bet would be to find an area of the city where the humans had particulary high reiatsu levels as Hollows were attracted by large reiatsu. It was a long shot but it was all he had to go on. 

*1 Hour later*

It was late into the afternoon when Ryo followed a large reiatsu signal to a small district of Karakura town. He may not have been good at pinpointing signatures but when it was this big  even a blind man would notice. However as he arived he discovered that it was not in fact one large amount of reiatsu but a large amount of humans in the district with high reiatsu at least by powerless human standards anyway.

"Well at least I know they've been here." His deep voice spoke as he was alerted to the traces of foul reiatsu lingering in the air. Hollows had definately been here before and recently at that. Ryo would just wait until they returned for another course of their meal. He sat down on the roof of what appeared to police station as it was the tallest building he could see and would afford the best view of the surrounding area. As he waited though a certain voice decided to make its presence felt.

"You're sure they'll return here?" The questioning tone of the ever faint voice which Ryo noticed was clearer this time around spoke within the Shinigami's mind. Ryo closed his eyes and sighed as he replied to the voice whos name he had yet to learn.

"Hollows even the rare few that have something intelligence are ultimately born of animalistic instinct. They know this is where they can find a good meal so yes I am sure they will return here." His zanpaktou gave what he assumed to be a grunt of aggreement to show that he accepted the logic. Of course it would've been easier if Ryo could see him.

Ryo unsheathed his zanpaktou. He had heard of others doing this so he decided to give it a try. He rested the large blade on his legs and once again closed his eyes to concentrate. To any on lookers the Shinigami would seem like he was meditating but that wasn't the case as Ryo seemed to enter his own body or to be more accurate his soul. Within his being he opened his eyes to find not the busy distict of Karakura town but a rocky landscape that seemed to go on as far as the eye could see, with large rocky hills and even some small mountains visable in the distance though this isn't what his attention was on. No his attention was focused on the being standing atop the boulder in front of him.

Welcome partner." The one time faint voice and image was now clear as day as his zanpaktou stared him down. It spoke with the same deep tone it had all day but now he could hear a strong sense of confidence accompanying it. "To what do I owe your company?" Ryo knew he was only asking out of formality, the spirit stood and spoke like he was someone in power.

"You know why I'm here, in here I should be able to hear your name." Ryo spoke, he was never the type for games, the spirit was afterall a part of him so there was no reason he wouldn't know. Short but loud chuckles were heard from the spirit's mouth and as he did this Ryo noticed that there was a strong wind blowing all around the place which was causeing the jacket draped over the spirits shoulders almost like a cape to flutter in the wind.

"And if I refuse to give it to you?" Ryo stared annoyed as the spirit spoke with that same air of confidence still present in the orange fured beings voice. Ryo reached for the zanpaktou that should've been sitting on his knees since he had yet to stand up but found that it wasn't there. The spirit laughed at his Shinigami partner as he stood up. "What are you looking for? I'm over here." He stated in a manner of factly tone through his laughter.

"Fine this will be more fun anyway." He said with a small bit of excitment entering his voice as he got into a battle stance. The spirit's laughter ceased as he looked at Ryo and was replaced with a grin that matched the Ryo had on his face, one that was anticipating a fight.

"Very well, if you manage to hit me, I'll tell you my name." Not another word was spoken as Ryo charged the spirit.


----------



## tgre (Sep 10, 2011)

~Tora vs Claw Hollow continued... and end~

The hollow lumbered at quite the speed towards Tora. Anticipating this Tora focused all of his reiatsu to his feet to dodge and shunpo'd a little wide of the hollow's left wing.

_"Goddamit, I was hoping to end up behind you, would have had more theatrical credibility."_ Tora berated himself, _"I knew I should have paid more attention in reiatsu studies. Ah well-"_

The hollow extended its teeth and it stretched at such a surprising length that it clipped Tora's right arm as it lunged and chomped, drawing blood.

It was nothing more than a scratch but Tora was still a little perturbed, _"Jesus... watch where you swing that thing!"_

The hollow retracted its teeth, now smeared with droplets of Tora's blood and its snake-like tongue ran down its chin, licking the blood off, *"MMM... DELICIOUS... I MUST HAVE MORE"*

The hollow raised its head to strike again but Tora put up both of his swords in defence and yelled, _"Time-out!"_

The hollow flinched, this was unusual behavior... from anyone about to get munched on.

Tora sighed and put down his swords,_ "I don't want to draw this out longer than it has to be,"_ Tora grinned, _"Want to play a game hollow?"_

The big roothed hollow just stared stupidly at Tora.

_"This is a game I like to call 'Kagome Kagome'"_ Suddenly a dense black sheet of reiatsu blocked all of Tora's senses except for his hearing, _"Fuck... just my luck to go first..."_

The hollow stared, Tora was seemingly transfixed on the spot, non-moving... was this a trick? The shinigami hadn't even put his guard up yet or lifted his sword.

*"I THOUGHT I WOULD HAVE TO WORK A LITTLE HARDER FOR MY MEAL, YOU DISAPPOINT ME SHINIGAMI!"*

Tora, still not tuned into his senses began panicking, _"Me and my smartass mouth, I can't sense shit..."_ Tora didn't know when the Hollow was going to attack, and focused all of his reiatsu into his hearing sense.

... whoosh

_"KAGOME! KAGOME!"_

The dense sheet of darkening reiatsu lifted just as it had settled and Tora saw that the Claw was closing in at a rapid pace, Tora grinned, _"I did it... I-"_

But the hollow gave out a leer and to Tora's horror, he couldn't move a muscle, his own zanpakutou ability had him rooted to the spot because he lost the first round, _"fuck..."_

And the massive head came in and gnashed with an almighty squelch of bone tearing blood, leaving a three-pronged gash down Tora's front. The wound wasn't shallow but it wasn't deep either. And by God it hurt.

_"FUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKK"_ Tora screamed.

The hollow cackled,* "I didn't kill you on purpose so I can enjoy the sensation of killing you."*

Tora was on his knees, coughing up some blood, the hit had hurt.

The hollow walked closer and closer to Tora, but Tora began chuckling.

_"You... should have... killed me in one go."_ Tora wheezed, still clutching his wound and grinning solemnly, _"Because... now its your turn."_

And suddenly the hollow began wailing around, *"I'M BLIND, WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO ME SHINIGAMI!"*

The hollow was frozen in spot, its arm raised to strike but seemingly stopped by time itself.

Tora got him, wheezing but still smiling, _"I don't make the rules, they're absolute."_

Tora gingerly picked up his zanpakutou which he had let go when the hollow struck and walked slowly towards the Hollow.

_"I guess this is the end."_ Tora said solemnly.

*"SHINIGAMI, RELEASE ME... I'LL KILL YOU!"*

Tora smiled sadly, _"Maybe in another life, when you learn the rules of the game."_

And with that Tora plunged the black zanpakutou into the mask of the hollow, shattering its face and stabbing its cranium. The hollow could do nothing but stay in place, and it didn't even have the honor of watching its attacker kill him.

The hollow disappeared, leaving nothing but dust and residual reiatsu particles floating in the air.

_"If you had even an ounce of a braincell, you would have said 'Kagome' twice and I wouldn't be standing here,"_ Tora winced, _"But first of all, I gotta have this checked out... ow."_


----------



## River Song (Sep 10, 2011)

*Ayame*

She stood atop a building, the wind whipping around her brushing her bangs from her face. She wore a bored expression, her apathy for the world shining through. She wasn?t fond of the human world but she had come, apparently this was a focal point for her fellow shinigami and she was never one to be left out.

Her hand glided mindlessly against the plates of the roof she sat on, she was people watching, a pretty standard activity for humans but when you were a shinigami it had a new meaning to it, she could look and never be chastised for staring, she could comment and no-one would hear.

Sighing she propelled herself using her arms as leverage and slid of the roof before gracefully flipping to the ground, almost silent and kicking up un-noticeable dust. While she was there she felt like having a little fun, nothing like fucking with human?s fragile mind to brighten ones day.

Silently she flicked a small child in the head; he of course turned around to see nothing. Franticly he pulled at his mother?s sleeve he began spouting almost unintelligible garbage. Ayame disliked children as a principle but this one was especially annoying, flicking him again she walked away.  This was Karuka town, it was boring, but she had to settle, hopefully things would liven up before she returned to the Soul Society, they were even more boring.

While here she might as well do something there was a plus near-bye she could just about sense it. She was in no hurry moving with the crowd of breakable humans she came across a plus, it was a little girl, crying for a teddy-bear. Massaging her temples she unsheafed her sword aiming the hilt at the girl, she began to scream , normally decent people would probably console her but she didn?t have the time or the patience, as the hilt connected to her she disappeared in a blue light, Let whoever fist meets her in the soul Society deal with her.

?Consolation Complete.? 

Her hand moved to brush the bangs out of her face, she needed some action.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 10, 2011)

*Kaen*

He was walking through a dark hall after having read the information that those scientists were using, his interest in this mission just became bigger while reading it."I?m supposed to free someone right?"he asked to himself looking at the ceiling, his slingshot in his right hand, he didn?t want to waste his strength just having it activated for too much without reason. Passing a couple of doors he arrived to a place where some cages were opened and at the end of the room a new door that was opened as well, a good amount of reiatsu coming from behind that door. Then he remembered that the intruder alert system sounded not long ago...The entertainment was just starting.

"Oiii...Someone here?"he shouted, his Shoot carnival already activated and in his hands, even if it was just a game for him he was conscious of the danger as well, he couldn?t allow himself to have his guard down in that place. Going through the opened door just a bulb was enlightening the place, the sound of growls and step around him. He stopped with a cheeky smile just behind the light awaiting the experiments to attack, it was clear that they were two of them now the question was, what were they?

"Come here, I wanna play, guys"he said though seeing that they wouldn?t come out that easily he decided to make them come out by force"?kay you asked for it"using both of his guns he started to shoot around the room. The sound of something stepping on the walls and floor was clearly  heard by the boy who decided that it was time to run for it, in that place he had some kind of disadvantage. Turning around he started to run being followed by the two creatures.

When he was able to reach the door and get to the other room he  saw clearly  what they were. They were humans or at east their appearance wasn?t that of a shinigami though with the difference that they were wearing hollow masks. Both experiments jumped to reach Kaen who started to shoot once again, yellow reiatsu coming out from his revolvers, in form of bullets. Both creatures went down after some moments of non stopping shoots"Fiu-. That was near...this is so funny!!hehehe"


----------



## Cursed panda (Sep 10, 2011)

*Ryku Hazaia
Karakura town*

?It's all going down hill from here.?

?Oh? What makes you say that?? 

?Hollows, lots of them.?

A hooded Shinigami fully cloaked in black peered over Karakura town from one of the highest buildings around, staring off in the direction of a field that was filled with Shinigami and Hollow fighting and the turning his gaze toward the streets of the town which where motionless and empty, the town was practically shut down and boarded up today with all the chaos the Shinigami's where inflicting across the the area.

?You know Ryku, you could go help themmm?? A voice appearing out of seemingly no where talked to the black cloaked man, how turned around and stared across the rooftop at from where the voice came, nothing. However in his eyes he could see more then nothing, he was a cat, a wide smiled purple cat who floated and did flips in the air, always smiling, always gazing. The Shinigami took off his hood and then went back to staring at the town below.

Under his hood was sitting a metal plated face, a mask of red and black that had slight slits for the eyes and mouth but still showed nothing of the face behind it, a mystery to all but it's owner.

?And you.? Ryku spoke to the cat, ?You could stop appearing. Zanpaktou's aren't suppose to appear as you do are they now?? 

?Your eyes and special Ryku, and I'm no normal Zanpaktou, sadly only those eyes of yours can see me.? The cat's voice trailed off and he suddenly disappeared only to reappear a second later in front of his partners face. ?I'm always going to be here, like it or not Shinigami...? 
?Don't call me that, I'm not like them.?

?Oh? Your robe and sword says you are. Hell my manifestation shows that you are boy.?

?Yes, but can any other Shinigami see his Zanpaktou like I can see mine?? 

?Probably.?

?Hush!? The Shinigami re-hooded himself and took back to staring out into the city, something big was about to happen he could feel it in his bones.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 10, 2011)

*Hisa - Infiltrating the Layers Laboratory*

Well, we left off with me standing a considerable distance away and spotting two spirits, or what I thought were spirits. I had eventually begun to draw to much attention to myself and I'm sure I was beginning to look like some damn strung Charles Manson coke fiend just standing there and asking people if they saw "The gate" and two people "Walking out of a shining light." Hell, now that I think about it, if I was some normal person on the street and some chick came out of nowhere asking me if I saw something like that...

I'd call the police on her ass.

Heh, I made myself lau-uh, anyway, before I knew it I was being dragged along by the two females, once introduced herself as Chiyoko, who said she calling her a  spirit was one way of putting it (nice way to avoid the question), and the other girl  Fujimo (who I'm positive goes to Karakura high too) called herself a Quincy and two other kids who also go to the high school I work at.

Ugh what is a Quincy? Before such question could be asked to seek out some answer I ended up tagging along and entering _that_ building. The one with the thoroughly disgusting aura? Yea that one. It just reeked of something bad going down. Which now brings me up to current events dealing with this situation.

I was standing, by myself, with no clue on where to go. The others had gone off after clobbering some people who I'm guessing worked here. Taking in all of my surroundings I began wondering around the building. Like one of those timid dumb blonds in a horror flick who wander and wander and wander before finally bumping into some-"Ow". My face got acquainted with rusty, but surprisingly solid metal door. Wiping off all the dirt, grim and rust that now made up the door off of my face I cautiously like a sly fox in the night, reached into my pocket for my shades and...

Activated by powers.

"Sight Beyond Sight!" 

*BOOM*

I blew the door straight off the hinges and toward the back of the room. My eyes darted across the room. There were nothing, but small computer monitors that seemed to be hooked to one giant helluva TV screen in the middle of the room. Before I could step in to further inspect three people barred my way. "What the hell was that?" "Hey, you don't belong here?" The all said before beginning to charge me. My right leg outstretched while bend down on my left one, a small beam of energy shot from the visor I was now wearing, three well placed shots and they all flew across the room unconscious. 

"This is going to get ridiculous soon." I said aloud as I proceeded to enter and made my way over to the mega large screen in the middle of the room. Squinting my eyes as I came closer to the big bright screen, I could tell I had just interrupted something.

"This seems interesting." 



> *Experimental Studies*:
> 
> _Humans - Shinigami - Hollow_​



"Maybe this place can give me some type of answers..." Taking the nearby mouse in my hand I began my research. Reading up on the shinigami and hollow and the human, each broken down into a web of files. I learned the name of my powers and how they came to be. How shinigami they performed experience to make some type of hybrid. If I was a scientific teacher I'd definitely steal this and plagiarize my ass off.

This little tidbit of information was all well and good until I peeked into the human folder. A vast amount of names of each and every person that was subjected to their various experiments. Scrolling through each and every name I had myself a little chuckle. To hear about each and everyone of this places failures made my heart race and I felt butterflies in my stomach.

Until one name stood out to me. I wasn't to sure if I wanted to do this, though there was no stopping my body. I unconsciously double clicked the folder and almost immediately my eyes began to sting.




> Name: Dan Kato
> Sex: M
> Height: 191.2 cm
> Weight: 97.5 kg
> ...



"M-m-my mother!?" Quickly I scrolled the mouse over the test number and clicked the link that lead to the file. Though the file lead to no new results and only left me with more questions.



> Name: N/A
> Sex: F
> Height: 171.5 cm
> Weight: 60 kg
> ...



"My mother could still be alive. All I have to do is locate this Minato person." Everything seemed to be looking up for me and I must admit I was very excited. Though this reminds me of a certain idiom. "Curiosity Killed The Cat?" Well, I was about to find out just how true it was. My excitement had me so caught up that I failed to noticed the ever growing shadow that loomed over my body.


----------



## Serp (Sep 10, 2011)

Kagato's eyes narrowed, he was a fool but he was not stupid.

"A human with spiritual energy directly aligned with that of quincy, that is no mistake. And then to deny it, to the son of one of the Quincy generals. Its not uncommon for free agents but for one to deny it to another quincy, means you can only be one thing..."

Kagato rose the links of creation. 
"A rouge Quincy, and as son of Tabris Nishin, Quincy General. Your under arrest!" Links of creation flared and the bow emerged, Kagato pointed it to the doctor.

"Ok doctor, I'e heard an arrow a day keeps the doctor away, I hope I don't need to overdose!" 

Kagato looked to Shin.
"Be careful this guy could be dangerous!" 

---------

*Serp Captains spar.*

Serp looked at Kiyomi, something ressembling a smile appeared.
"Ok ready!" And even before the word was completely out of his mouth, he was behind her. His sword pointed to the small of her back.

Serps needle was just resting upon her back, waiting for the moment to strike, it craved it.
 He raised his sword, purposely slowly. 
"Move!" He shouted as he swang his blade down, slowly that he should but this was a warm up.

"Speed is everything what use is power if your too slow, what use is defence if you can't raise it."

"If you were as strong as I was fast you would be Kenpachi, remember that, that is why I am a captain!"

He said as he blade was swooping down.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 11, 2011)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> ---------
> 
> *Serp Captains spar.*
> 
> ...




*[Kiyomi Sakamoto; Difference in Power]​*​
Kiyomi?s eyes widen. His voice seemed to trail far slower than his body moved. She knew Serp was quick; he was a Captain after all. So as his formed vanished from her view, she shouldn?t have been surprised. But still, as her body shook internally, that very sensation washed over the entirety of her being. All other senses but the air of touch seemed to dull, just the touch of the Zanpaktou even before it gently rested just above her sheaths was the only thing she could feel. Her Zanpaktou lightly shook in her hands as she bleeds her knuckles white with an iron grip, though it wasn?t from fear. It was anticipation, the thrill of a much stronger opponent; yes the traits of the Eleventh with the mentality of the Second.  Her emerald eyes cut to the side of her head, she felt the needle of Serp?s weapon leave her, and it was a slow withdrawal. Methodical, it was to tell her it could have been over if he so chose it. 

Kiyomi?s eyes focus as they follow its slow ascent, it was a beautifully horrific blade and she wondered how many lives it had ended, that very thought caused her body to stir oh so slightly. 



			
				Serp said:
			
		

> ?Move!?



Is the word shouted. Then he pulls the blade down, though he forcefully restricted himself from striking with his normal fever. Therefore a deliberately slow strike meant to gauge Sakamoto?s abilities. So in turn on instinct, she too starts to move. 



			
				Serp said:
			
		

> "Speed is everything what use is power if your too slow, what use is defence if you can't raise it."
> 
> "If you were as strong as I was fast you would be Kenpachi, remember that, that is why I am a captain!"



His statements rung true, that is what it meant to be powerful. If you were too slow to react or even to act what is the use of power? Kiyomi?s Zanpaktou twist in her grasps as she rolls forward as the blade narrowly misses her legs, and as she turns to face him again she rolls her shoulder to the left avoiding the slightly faster follow up strike that Serp served. 

Sweat beads on her forehead as she is pressured, if this was a spar, it was a sorry excuse for one. As a spar consisted of two people trading blows, and to this point it was just her avoiding the exhibition that their Captain was giving. So as she narrowly avoids another slash she decides that it was now or never to go on the offensive. Strands of her black hair slowly fall to the ground as she experienced the wonder of ?time slow? that warriors are said to experience every so often. Her body tenses as her muscles go through the motions of using Shunpo, a tech that she just recently learned. As novice of a technician as she was with Shunpo, she wasn?t foolish enough to think that it would be any use against an opponent who?s ability dwarfed her own by such a large margin. So it is in this thought that she decides not to use the power of the Shunpo to maneuver, but to add to her own attack. 

The energy of the motion transfers though her body from the tip of her toes to the tip of her blades. It was a flash to her, even in her altered state of perception. But to Serp, a Captain, even this ?quick? movement was rather slow. Sparks light the darkness that cast its shadows over the area of close combat casting a brief light over the combatants. It was nothing more than luck that Kiyomi was able to keep a hold on her Zanpaktou as Serp with a casual flick cast her blows away. In that moment of adrenaline and instinct Kiyomi Shunpos to leave the immediate area meaning to avoid any counter attack. 

But instinct often means predictability, and as she reappears several meters away, Serp too is gone and that all too familiar feeling returns to her as the rest of her senses go numb. Serp for the second time in this opening spar lays the tip of his blade on the small of her back.


----------



## tgre (Sep 11, 2011)

~Karakura town~ *Kora, Kagato and Shin... a mexican stand-off*



			
				Serperion Targaryen said:
			
		

> Kagato looked to Shin.
> "Be careful this guy could be dangerous!"



Kora didn't flinch, but continued to smile as the youth aimed an arrow straight at Kora's face. It was a battle of wits and whoever gave up first would be impaled.

Kora knew that if he tried to run, he'd have an arrow skewering his back almost immediately, he didn't want to take out his bow just yet, but he didn't want to start an unnecessary fight and spill unnecessary Quincy blood. It had been so long since he had gotten hold of a live specimen to experiment on... so he could understand what was going on with his own body.

Kora smiled serenely, _"I'll try and not to cut you to shreds... too badly."
_
And the reiatsu shot through his body as the white particles created an almost ambient-like forming bow with a white-glowing aura. 

Kora grinned maliciously, the insanity in his eyes more prevalent than ever, _"I love doing that... it never gets old."_ Kora turned his gaze onto the two youths, _"Now to see who casts the first stone."_

~

~Karakura Town Rich District~ *Tora approaches Sora Wiles... again*

_"Ah jesus... fuck"_ Tora wheezed as he leant against a streetlight, _"I knew I shouldn't have shunpo'd... I can't freaking breathe."_ He looked around, _"And I don't think I have any clue where I am, I think I overshot where I was supposed to be... now I definitely know that I should have paid attention when learning where and how much reiatsu to focus."_

Tora coughed up a little blood, but the amounts were getting smaller and smaller, as he applied more and more reiatsu pressure to his wound, over time it was healing, albeit slowly, _"Heh, not a shabby on-the-field job. And I'm not even in the 4th division!"_

His wheezing was dissipating, but his stomach still throbbed painfully, he'd definitely need a bit of rest before he could tackle any more hollows and was hoping that he wasn't expelling too much reiatsu in the area to attract any others.

Suddenly he saw the kid he saw before, he was still sprinting but had slowed to a stop, Tora walked across the street from him and heard him mutter: "Man I'm tired."

Tora gave an exasperated sigh, he'd been sighing alot today. It's as if this day couldn't get more disappointing. He was half hoping this kid would have gotten chomped down by a Hollow already.

_"Why... can I never catch a break?"_ Tora walked over to the kid and grinned, _"Me again... you still lookin' to be hollow bait?"_


----------



## Cjones (Sep 11, 2011)

*Kioshi/Fumiko - 2nd Division Meeting*

It seemed the entirety of Second Division were in a hush as they observed one of their own take up the offer of the captain, Serpentious Delarbok, to spar with him. The obvious was very obvious in that this was anything, but a spar. A spar would suggest two opponents  going back and forth with one another as they traded or parried blows as swords met in a clash to exert ones dominance over the other or to better ones skills.

At-least that what Kioshi always thought and this wasn't anything like that. This was going to be a beating.

Fumiko and he had been sitting her sometime before the captain even showed up. The moment he issued the challenge Fumiko almost forced him him to volunteer, but after a brief scuffle, it was to late. The girl who was up there manned up first.

"New high score! New high score!" The very audible sound of a computers voice echoed through the room. "Hey! Turn the volume on that thing down would you? Your going get both of us in trouble if you don't be less discreet!" Kioshi whispered leaning over toward the ear of the girl sitting next to him. 

"I've got it as low as it can get. It's so quiet in here that you'd be able to hear it anyway." She responded. Her words being accompanied tapping sounds having not turned her attention away from PSP she'd brought along. "Honestly Fumiko..." He groaned while wiping his hand down the full length of his face. _"Did it ever occur to her to bring head phones or better yet turn the volume *completely off*?"_ 

"Duodecuple headshots!"

_"Nope."_

"Kioshi, look." Finally tearing her eyes from the game screen she tilted her head forward, directing him to focus his attention ahead. Kioshi looked to see that the captain and his sparring partner had ended up back at square one. "They're back where they started?" He stated not really understanding what she wanted him to see.

"You should go up there and join in." Fumiko spoke bluntly. "What!? He already has someone up there and if I just interfered that'll piss him off and get me in trouble!" He shouted back in disbelief. Just what was she trying to do? Get him killed?

"Isn't this Second Divsion?"

"Yea it is, but what does that have to do with anything?"

In response the older female simply sighed figuring she'd have to make him put two and two together. _"He's so smart, but his common sense is just...ugh."_ Turning her eyes down toward her screen she quickly began to peck at the buttons before shoving it in his face.

"You see this guy?"

"Yes."

"What is he?"

"A Ninja?"

"And what are ninja known for?"

"Assas..." He didn't have to speak anymore. A bulb went off in his head immediately. Second Division was in charge of Black Ops or better known as the Onmitsukidō. Ask anyone who knew any decent thing about Soul Society and they'd all tell you the same thing concerning that particular group.

Cold. Blooded. Assassinations.

Ducking through the crowds the young male tried to stay down and hidden among the people. Once Kioshi was close e quickly unsheathed his katana before bursting out of the crowd poised to strike at the captains back.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2011)

*Sora and Tora ~ Karakura City*

---

Sora looked up in surprise. How the hell had this guy gotten here? No way he could have caught up with him, that was ridiculous.

"Uh, Sora?" The others were noticing the weird look Sora was giving thin air. Sora didn't know that though, he wasn't sure what was going on. He turned a little, to face the strangely robed person directly.

And then he saw an outline begin to form, at the end of the building. A monstrous outline he had never imagined.

"Wh...what the hell is that?"


----------



## tgre (Sep 11, 2011)

~Karakura City~ *Tora and Sora vs lumbering oaf. Conditions, Tora is effed.*

"Wh...what the hell is that?"

Tora glanced behind him, _"Have I really lost so much blood that I can't even tell if a lumbering hollow is perched next to a building behind me?"_ Tora exhaled exasperatedly, _"Well kid, looks like we got company, I suggest you stay out of the way until otherwise. And no sudden movements, I've seen you run and if you decide to sprint again... it'll just chase you until you tire and/or die."_

Tora winced as he turned around to face the hollow, the youth looked at his wounds and Tora noticed.

_"These old scratches? Nah I'll be fine chump,"_ Tora gingerly took out his kiseru pipe and lit it with a match, took a deep pull and exhaled, _"I'll probably die from lung cancer before I die from this, heh"_

Tora looked up, the streetlight was obscuring any clarity that he had, but he could see that the hollow was slowly making its way towards them, Tora sat on the curb, _"Might as well wait for it to arrive, not like Im in any condition to run anywhere."_ He looked at the kiseru pipe, _"Can't believe that I might die because of my stupid zanpakutou abilities."_

Tora looked at Sora, _"Might as well get acquainted, I might not get to meet you after this... either I win and leave or... most likely you die."_ Tora grinned, _"Zenryuutano Tora, 3rd division, unseated, the pleasure is mine" and stretched a hand to the youth._


----------



## River Song (Sep 11, 2011)

*Ayame*
_The meeting_

She felt something, it was very brief but she closed her eyes and homed on the reiatsu signature. Sensing was not her strongest point, she specialised in an attacking sword style, hado and she was decent at shunpo.

Sensing on the other hand was difficult, she could barely feel the pressure being exerted and she concentrated in holding onto it before attempting a shunpo onto the roof and another closer to the spiritual pressure.

He was just at the edge of her vision now as she walked across the building, jumping to the one he was on, he wasn?t a hollow but it was hard to tell if he was a shinigami, usually everyone wore a variation of the robes but he wore a mask and a matching suit.

She was almost certain he could hear her footsteps when she deliberated her option. ?If it was a shinigami she would be fine, if it was a human we may come across some problems albeit they problems would pale in comparison to the ones that would arise if he was a Quincy or some advanced kind of hollow.

Now standing directly behind him she announced ?I am Ayame Saro, Unseated 6th division of the Gotei 13. State your name purpose and race.?

Absentmindedly she swore she saw a streak of green in her vision as she took the handle of the sword in her hand ?Please respond peacefully or I am permitted to use lethal force.?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 11, 2011)

Karakura: The Shin, Kags and Kora stand-off

Well there he was, the kid who was lusting after a power like that standing in between two magic bow wielding figures while Shin had nothing more than his fists and only the slightest of ideas of what was going on. His first response was to be afraid, he had no way of handling himself in this fight. Hell he was desperate for them to show him how they did what they did, so that he could access such a power.

But his fear wasn't as strong as his hunger for power, he was confident in the fact that there was some kind of strength hiding inside of him and it seemed that if he ever was to find out what that was, he would have to put his life on the line. Survival instinct alone would probably be able to help him achieve what he desired.

Abandoning rational thought, he brought his fists up. The sight probably raising a few eyebrows to these spiritually aware and hardened individuals but nonetheless, Shin bolted towards Kora, in who's eyes he might've as well have been crawling, intent on decking him with a right hook.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 11, 2011)

*Infiltrating the Layers Laboratory
Part 6

*








​
?What in the world is that?? Chiyoko raised an eyebrow as the first of apparently three people moving about, they had discovered that the third person with a strong reiatsu moving around had turned in a different direction, which meant that the person wasn't interested in them, and Chiyoko was thankful for that because not a single person there could touch that person, however now Angel had appeared in front of them, and although she didn't look much different than a regular person, one thing stuck out like a thorn in Chiyoko's side, what the hell had they ended up putting on her head? She couldn't figure out what kind of tool that was, since she hadn't seen anything like it before.

?This person..? Asami held her bow at her side as she studied Angel, although she had an obvious killing intent coming off of her, something else stood out to Asami about the girl, she could almost swear the girl gave off the same aura as a Quincy preparing to do combat, ?They're taking some of our own, and experimenting on them as well?? Asami grit her teeth at the mere thought of that, even though she hadn't joined an official organization of Quincy, even though she didn't know if one of those existed or not, this person had previously been a Quincy, the same as herself, and Asami could not forgive something like that.

?Come now, there's no need to look so upset.? Another voice spoke up, catching the attention of both people there, and as they turned around to see who spoke, another girl approached them now, she had black hair, and wore a red dress, carrying her sword at her side, which Chiyoko quickly recognized as another Zanpaktou, ?You act surprised to see someone like yourself here, hadn't you already been told about this place before infiltrating it??

?You are.. a Shinigami?!? Chiyoko's eyes has widened, had they been kidnapping actual Shinigami and experimenting on them as well, but Soul Society would have listed such Shinigami as MIA to everyone else, and Chiyoko hadn't heard anything like that, ?No you can't be a Shinigami from Soul Society.?

?You are correct, I am a Substitute Shinigami who had been created by a Shinigami.? The girl raised her Zanpaktou up, ?Unlike most of the other experiments here, I am of a different breed, allowed to keep my own name and identity, my name is Fumihiko Kiyone.? Kiyone turned her attention to Angel, ?There's no need for you to be so riled up, turn your combat mode down before you lose sight of who is an ally and who is an enemy.?  

?Wait a minute, I don't understand something!? Chiyoko narrowd her eyes at Kiyone, ?If you were allowed to keep your own name, then shouldn't you have enough of a conscience to realize what's going on here is wrong?!?

?My, my, aren't we the na?ve one.? Kiyone sighed, shaking her head, however her face portrayed no sort of emotion at all, ?Just because I have been allowed to keep my own name, does not mean that I can not be made loyal to someone.? Kiyone held her Zanpaktou straight out in front of her now in a horizontal position, ?We are a part of Layers now, we serve our masters diligently, because it is the only thing we have been taught to do from the moment we ended up in this place.? Chiyoko went to speak, however Kiyone cut her off, ?The time for talk is over, *Devour, Blood Seeker.*? A burst of reiatsu later, and Kiyone's sword had turned to a red color as she prepared to attack.

Hisoka clasped his book shut for the time being, ?I think I'll let you two handle these people, you seem like you'll be able to hold your own against them.? Hisoka turned and began to walk off in a different direction, ?I'll hold off the remainder of the experiments while you two deal with the mess these fools have created.? Hisoka thought about what he had done previously in that room, it would probably be their only hope to bide some time and get this mess under control.


----------



## Cursed panda (Sep 11, 2011)

*Ryku
Karakura town*

He heard the foot steps behind him, a lone figure that came closer and closer, the thing behind him could obviously sense him and see him, when the thing was around half way across the building his Zanpaktou began to talk to him mentally.

_I sense Reiatsu behind you_ The spirit's voice went echoing through Ryku's mind He quickly sent a message back, _Why are you speaking to me mentally?_ It wouldn't be able to hear you or see you even.

The figure was directly behind him and began to speak, a woman's voice, a Shinigami. ?I am Ayame Saro, Unseated 6th division of the Gotei 13. State your name purpose and race.? She paused and Ryku heard the Shinigami reach for her sword. ?Please respond peacefully or I am permitted to use lethal force.?

He turned around and faced her directly, she was staring at him her had clutched around the hilt of her blade and waiting for an answer. He sighed and began to give his information to the girl. 

?Ryku, unseated third divison, Shinigami.? He looked over to his left suddenly as he noticed the purple cat reappear, only he could see him the girl would only be able to see air. Ryku put his hand toward the cat and made a motion telling him to go away.


----------



## River Song (Sep 11, 2011)

*Ayame Saro*

She sighed, releasing the grip she had on her blade. She could feel his reiatsu more clerly now, definitely a shinigami. She brushed the platinum blonde3 bangs out of her face befire speaking in a clear voice; it almost had a bell like timbre.

“The third division, eh, The division renowned for a little bit of mischief, you seem a little bit to down-trodden for that division. Then again I can’t criticise, I am from the division of noble reason, full of stuck-up aristocrats. The only reason I am there is because I tend to get the job done in the most efficient manner. That and of course” she commented of handily “We’re the second line troops, the only reason I am not in the eleventh division is because I like my Hado too much.”

She twirled her bangs, she quite short and that annoyed her to no end as she looked up at him....he was shooing her away.

“HOW DARE YOU!” she screamed at him, heat basicly vibrating from her “I come here and be nice and civil and you fucking SHOO ME AWAY!” she looked him in the eye as a face flashed before her.  She closed her eyes concentrating.

“You better apologise before I crack your skull open!”


----------



## Cursed panda (Sep 11, 2011)

*Ryku
Building Rooftop*

?HOW DARE YOU!? She bellowed out of him, that little thing could make a lot of noise. 

"No it's not you.." He trailed off and stared at the cat whose grin grew wider as he created more mischief. He glared at his Zanpaktou's spirit who slowly disappeared except that of his grin which slowly came closer to Ryku and then began to circle him, a floating smile that only he could see, great. 

He ignored the cat and then turned around from the small girl facing out into the town. "Why are you down here in the human world?" His deep voice came out of his mask and trailed to the Shinigami's ears then he thought of a better set of questions for her, and so he began to speak once again.

"Actually.. Why are you on this building? Why are you by me? Why are you here in general?" His tone was soft and sharp at the same time, a normal person would be confused as to if he was questioning them, yelling at them or just asking them. He turned back to the woman and looked her dead in the eye, although it would be hard for her to tell as his mask covered his eyes and his face in general.


----------



## River Song (Sep 11, 2011)

*Ayame Saro*

?No, It?s not you?

?Then who is it, if it isn?t me, I may be crap at it but I can certainly sense the reiatsu of someone if you can see them.? She said bluntly to him. She turned on her heel and walked away from him, she was wearing the standard shinigami robes except the colours were reversed,  hers was white on the outside with a black shirt underneath. On her Back there was a large six with the symbol for noble reason below it.

 "Why are you down here in the human world?" she heard him ask as she lazily swerved around to look at the masked boy. "Actually, why are you on this building? Why are you by me? Why are you here in general?"

?I am in the human world because there was a large gathering of spiritual people like a hostile. The higher ups were worried, they thaught there could be a Gillian. That idea was quickly dispersed when I arrived and didn?t find a menos Grande slipping through cracks in the sky, so I decided to wander.?

She walked to the side of him, close enough for their shoulders to just touch each other before walking behind him ?I had just finished Konsoling a whiny little brat when I felt you?re energy and decided to come meat you. It is ever so lonely when no-one can see you ? she said putting on a southern belle accent.

"You seem less than pleased to be talking to me.? She smiled briefly at him ?So I?ll just stick around for abit.?


----------



## Cursed panda (Sep 11, 2011)

*Ryku
Karakura Town*

“Then who is it, if it isn’t me, I may be crap at it but I can certainly sense the reiatsu of someone if you can see them.” Under his mask Ryku's eyes peered toward the floating grin that now had decided to stay to his right, however he decided to leave that question unanswered and let her continue talking.

“I am in the human world because there was a large gathering of spiritual people like a hostile. The higher ups were worried, they thought there could be a Gillian. That idea was quickly dispersed when I arrived and didn't’t find a menos Grande slipping through cracks in the sky, so I decided to wander.” 

Interesting, he had heard the news of the increase in spiritual people and the large amount of of reiatsu this morning, however it never occurred to him that the Soul Society would be so worried about it, they had sent the group in the field that was now battling Hollows but he had no idea that they sent a whole task force. Who knew how many more Shinigami where wandering the streets and investigating the area. and if it wasn't a Gillian or large hollow, what was it?

He brought himself back to reality quickly only to hear the last few words "-t is ever so lonely when no-one can see you." In a southern accent, odd. He ignored it and remained quiet though as she finished talking, "You seem less than pleased to be talking to me.” She smiled briefly at him “So I’ll just stick around for abit.” 

He had no idea how to respond to this and just decided not to, instead to just bring up another subject and ignore the last few words she said, " So... Ayame? Ayame, what do you think of this offset in Reiatsu?"  He began to pace on the rooftop back and forth waiting for her response, The smiling grin of his cat followed him back and forth across and then suddenly began to circle the girl, causing Ryku to stop briefly and stare at the cat and then to begin walking again.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Sep 11, 2011)

*Shito-2nd Meeting*

Shito watched the fight between the Captain and that one girl Kiyomi. From the looks of it she was going to get her ass kicked no doubt. The girl was cocky sometimes so he believed this served her but still.....

"That's pretty mean to think" he heard his sword tell him. Like always he replyed to it with a grumble. He rather not talk now. He wanted to watch the show though he knew he would have to go up soon too. He would like to go next to get it over and give him rest time while the others went. He'd hate to be the last one.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 11, 2011)

*Takako Kato - Shinigami Research*

The thunderous sounds of the tentacle hollow attempting to force his dominance on his shinigami opponent by repeatedly slamming his arms down toward the earth with great effect.

With each swing it's impressive physical power could be seen by leaving its imprint into the earth and uprooting trees with ease. Now he thrust forth sending two of the tentacles in a straight line toward Takako to impale her. Firmly planting her feet into a nearby tree, the female shinigami capitulated into the air.

The hollow gore through the tree with ease. His tentacles ricocheting from off the tree and toward her back while three others sought to trap her, one in the front and one on each side. 

"Temperance card. Your attack shall never reach me." 

Placing one card face down she swept her hand crossed it. It quickly multiply, surrounding her in a completely circle before expanding out into a vortex. A huge defensive walls of swirling cards enveloped her, effortlessly repelling the hollows attack and cutting up his limps. The monster roared out in pain as the last of it's limps were torn asunder, causing it to tumble over.

"HOW DARE! HOW DARE MY MEAL LOOK DOWN ON ME!" He failed about, his anger ever increasing. The hollow's ever elevating anger, caused him to find some type of power and force himself into the air, charging straight at Takako, teeth bared. 

"The cards have told me your time is near an end..." 

"I'LL DEVOUR YOU! I'LL MAKE SURE TO SAVOR EACH AND EVERY BITE!"

"I'll allow you to...pick a card..." Sweeping her hand across the surface a full deck of cards appeared before her. The tentacle hollow mouth spread open wider, he was upon her, mouth big enough to devour her entire body in go as he hovered above her.

"Any card...!" The cards soon burst from their resting place, tearing through the hollow's flesh with ease. Mutilating it's entire body causing it to let out a blood curdling scream as it was turned into a pin cushion. Ripping away at ever single inch of it's flesh until nothing remained, as if he never existed. Traveling back toward her obi the cards settled themselves inside before transforming back into a katana.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 12, 2011)

As night came, Moto Haname came home exhausted and plopped himself head first on the couch. "Oi, these overtime days are gonna be the death of me." He peered up from the couch, seeing his daughter finishing up her ramen at the table. "How was your day?"

"Fine." Rika replied sharply. "I saw those ghosts again today. The two old guys." 

"Oh yeah? I wonder if they passed me by today."

"You're lucky not to be able to see them, dad. It can be a real annoyance sometimes."

 Moto shrugged and got up and walked slowly to his room. "I'm gonna hit the sack. See ya tomorrow."

*Rika Haname/Next Morning*

"Yah!" A boy charged towards Rika swinging his leg in for a kick to her side. Rika blocked and spun around kicking him in the chest, and sending him flying back onto the training mat. Rika adjusted her martial arts uniform. It was beginning to get sweaty. Rika's friend Yui watched in amazement at her swift fighting skills. It was as if it was an impulse at this point. Mr. Sho, the self defense teacher clapped as the boy got back up and bowed to Rika before rejoining the rest of the class.

_"Good job, Rika. Class, you should observe Rika's movements closely. She's my top student. She hasn't lost a single fight in all the years she's been at this school."_

After class, it was lunch. Yui and Rika had theirs on the roof of the school. Out in the distance, the world outside the great wall of the city could barely be seen. Although, it being mostly a wasteland at this point, it was probably better not seen. Yui was drinking her small milk carton when Rika pulled out a chocolate bar and unwrapped it.

"You're eating that candy stuff for lunch again?" Rika took a bite. "Yeah, what's the problem?" She asked with her mouth full. 

Yui pouted. "I never really understood how you can have such a bad diet and still be so strong and energetic." Rika took another bite. "I have a lot of energy left over from breakfast. Besides, I have a pretty fast metabolism and I exercise all the time. It's not like I can gain weight from something as small as this." 

Elsewhere in town, the two elderly ghosts headed down the sidewalk chatting it up. Suddenly the area around them started to rumble, and a strange groaning noise could be heard coming from a couple buildings down the lane. _"Huh? What was that?"_

A portal opened up a few blocks down, and a gigantic hand emerged from it. A monstrosity about five stories tall stepped out of the portal.



It let out a powerful roar that pierced the air.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2011)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> ~Karakura City~ *Tora and Sora vs lumbering oaf. Conditions, Tora is effed.*
> 
> "Wh...what the hell is that?"
> 
> ...




*Sora, Tora and Hollow - Hideout of Lost Souls*

---

"Die? What the hell are on about?"

Sora lashed out, grabbing the guy by the collar. The rest of the gang present looked at him weirdly, holding his arm out to mid air.

The stifling presence was growing stronger, and Sora had to let go of the man, had to step back. A shape was moving forwards, across the dusty floor of the empty factory.

Though he could only see the basic outline, Sora couldn't help but believe it was a monster beyond imagination. He began backing up.

"Sora, what's your deal? You're freaking us out, man."

"What?" Sora spun on his foot to face them. "You can't see this shit?"

"See what? There's nothing there!"

Sora looked back. Yeah, guy in black robe and monstrous outline closing in.

"Am I going fucking nuts?"


----------



## tgre (Sep 12, 2011)

~Karakura~ *Chilling out max, relaxing all cool with Tora, Sora and the big, bad hollow*

Tora winced slightly as the youth grabbed his robe collar, _"You wanna watch where you grab buddy, one more tug and this entire thing would have come off."_ Tora smiled,_ "I don't wrap my haori tight... for easy exit when the occasion calls for it, if you catch my drift."_ He grinned and winked.

The youth stepped back and, seemingly transfixed at the hollow which was slowly making its way towards them, sniffing the air as it did so.

"Am I going fucking nuts?" 

Tora took another pull from his kiseru and blew out some more greyish-blue smoke, _"Lighten up man, I'm just trying to brighten the atmosphere."_ Tora looked at his gang, _"Oh them? Yeah they can't see me... I'm a shinigami, a death God or whatever you humans call us. You see, I'm technically a ghost, only I haven't really died."_ Tora glanced back at the hollow and sighed, _"That may change today though."_

Tora stood up and stowed away his pipe, the acrid smell of burning ash lingered in the air, along with the stale smell of sake which always hung around Tora, _"Welp, I think I'm relatively healed enough to fight."_

Tora turned around, his eyes enigmatic and twinkling,_ "What about you chump, you wanna give this one a shot? I could use the help."_ Tora yawned, _"After all, its better off going down in a fight than dying without a clue."_

The youth still looked a little apprehensive.

Tora sighed, gave an exasperated look at the ceiling of the factory, as if to ask the ceiling "why... why me?", he looked back at the kid, _"Sora right? I heard one of your buddies call you that, and well... since I know what that thing is, I'm the best friend you've got in this situation so I'm your buddy from now on as well,"_ Tora grinned again, his eccentricity coming out in abundance, _"How abouts a deal? We survive, I tell you everything I know about those things and myself, we die... well, yeah... haven't thought that far ahead. Deal?"_

~Karakura Town~ *Mexican stand-off... continued: Kora, Shin, Kagato*

Kora looked on with mild interest as the youth who had been primarily silent throughout this whole ordeal suddenly went for a right hook to Kora's chin.

Kora didn't even attempt to dodge, instead he simply unleashed a small burst of reiatsu which was so strong that the punch was stopped in mid air. As if a force had gently blocked it and took away all its force. Neither party was injured, but neither party had seemingly attacked.

Kora's smile widened, _"Ah, that punch was a little premature young man." _Kora looked at the youth who had thrown the punch and the other one who was riling him up.

The atmosphere was tense, too tense, and then Kora decided to counter-attack and started gathering reiatsu in his hands to create an arrow, but then-

BEEP BEEP

And the arrow dissipated.

Kora looked down into his residency coat and pulled out a pager, it read 99, which in most hospitals meant that one of his patients was in cardiac arrest. And as much as he wanted this fight to go on, he couldn't have the hospital or anyone else suspect him for any actions as to why he wasn't there to oversee his patients. He had no choice but to go back to the hospital and tend to his patients.

Kora smiled serenely and the bow he was holding had shattered into reiatsu particles and seemingly disappeared into the air.

_"Well this has been fun, gentlemen."_ Kora gave a curt nod of his head, _"But I have other things to tend to."_

Kora focused all of his reishi into his feet and hirenryaku'd behind the two youths, _"This has been fun, but I think its time I take my leave."_

Kora didn't look back as he began his walk back to the hospital, but said, _"I hope we bump into each other soon. And I look forward to meeting your father in the future, he sounds... very interesting."_ Obviously directed at the youth holding the bow, and this time Kora did turn around, _"Oh and don't worry, we will definitely meet, all of us. With abilities like ours... its impossible for us not to."_

And with that he focused an almighty amount of reiatsu to his feet to perform a massive leap of hirenryaku and vanished from the sight of the two youths.


----------



## River Song (Sep 12, 2011)

*Ayame Saro*

" So... Ayame? Ayame, what do you think of this offset in Reiatsu?"

"There really isn't much to think about. One shinigami came here and another followed and the someone followed him. It will end up everyone will get there ass pulled in by the central 46 for being here when there not supposed to." she said to herself, she had moved to the edge of the roof, there was a railing there as she looked down, they were on top of a school.

It seems that little brats were drawn to he today. She wondered if anyone of them could see her, spiritual awareness awakens at quite a young age. There was one boy who was looking up at her, she would estimate he was about seven years old.

Then he started to point at her and began to shout about someone being in the roof, Lazily she brought up her finger to point at him.

"Shō" she murmured, knocking the child over with a gust of energy. Hopping of the railing she walked back over to the man "So why are you here? I've answered your questions now it is your turn." Suddenly she began to squint, there was a girl behind him, a girl with vibrant green hair smirking at her... and then she disappeared.

She shook her head "Sorry, I'm hallucinating. Anyway, why are you here?"


----------



## Kei (Sep 12, 2011)

*Angel*
*Give Me Strength*

Angel growled at the girl, it was one thing telling her what to do and another to consider herself Angel's alley. That is why she was always alone, always and forever alone in that white room with the only thing looking at her was a the white wall and Katherine loving but scary glare. Angel never got along with other experiments, they were less than her...

That was what Angel was told...

She was the first and was always treated the best even though she was weakest out of the experiments, she was the one that made everyone open their eyes to experimentation and gave hope to a new world order! That is why her name was Angel! That was why she was the best and she held that to her heart.

Angels positioned her bow in front of her,"Then I guess you do not know who I am..."she growled a bit,"THIS WORLD ALONE IS MY ENEMY!"

She pulled back her arrow,"Blind thy enemy!"she chanted as she released the bow in between the middle before quickly covering her eyes as a bright light began to englufe the three that was around

"You will all die here."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2011)

*Happy funtimes with Sora, Tora and the Hollow*

---

Sora blinked. Okay this was downright retarded. But either he was completely insane (likely) or something really fucking weird was going down. He thought about his ring.

A jolt of Reiatsu, though he did not know what it was, caused the ring to shift and twist, wrapping around his fingers to form a set of knuckles. Sora raised his arm.

"Yeah okay, let's do this."

The blurry outline had clearly had enough of the slow lumber forward, and leaped into the air. Though Sora could not yet see the true form of it, he saw the shape well enough. Well in the air it was making a mistake.

He pushed off the ground to jump at it.

With the transfiguration he had undergone today, his inner Reiryoku rebuilding his body to benefit from spiritual power, Sora shot upwards, a jump no normal human could make.

"ORYA!" A rising punch, coated with his power and will, connected directly with the shocked beast, and slammed it upwards, higher and higher. The powerless lights hanging from the ceiling of the factory shook from the force of the beast reaching them, before it began to fall.

"The hell was that? SORA?"

Sora didn't turn to look at his friends, his family in arms. He just kept his eyes focused on the monster that had invaded home.

It would regret it.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 13, 2011)

*Ko/Vice Captain Jeido/Captain Haon - 6th Division*

"Lieutenant...you don't have to carry me to fourth division. I'll be fine on my own." The deep cool voice of the silver haired, dark skinned shinigami Ko could be heard as the lieutenant and he exited the training area and back into the barracks. "I'm quite glad you think so, but I have a duty you see. I put you up to the task after all." She sighed somewhat as she responded. She had hoped to break that girl's shell, but she may have just made everything worse.

"If you don't mind me asking. Why ask me?" Ko wondered. You were an ace. There's this aura around you I've noticed that causes people, even those you've never met, to open up to you somehow. I guess you can simply say...I felt you were in helping break part of that girl's shell." The answer she gave, in all honesty, didn't come as much of a surprise. Since the academy days all teacher and students alike would comment about how cool his aura was.

"I"m glad I could have been of some help."

"Do you believe your actions today can be described as help?" A soft voice, calm but firm, came to the ears of the two. The trail of a white haori brushed against the ground, as a figure stepped directly past Jeido, hand gently removed the Zanpaktou she was clutching, the Zanpaktou that had been left behind by a woman fleeing in fear of everything. "Jeido, what exactly did you attempt to do, that caused this physical damage to one of our Shinigami and emotional to another?"

"I was expecting you to find out quite sooner." She responded. "It was just a small game of love that got, shall we say, a little out of hand if one will." Looking up at their captain they could feel his rather firm gaze, though it was more pointed at Jeido than it was Ko. Picking on new division recruits had become somewhat of a hobby in the last couple of years. "I'd say his help was rather helpful. Watching her run away the way she did could have only be accomplished by a team effort wouldn't you agree?" Jeido spoke in a somewhat witty tone.

Though she was sure she'd be in trouble later. 

Haon Sekai, Captain of the Sixth Division, felt an eyebrow twitch. Jeido was ridiculously smart, powerful and capable. Unfortunately she had no sense of delicacy when such a sense is required. "I distinctly remember asking you to read the file of new recruit Rowan Tirrell when she joined the Division, so that you would be aware of her problems and the appropriate way to work with them in order to help her eventually overcome then. I *did* ask you that, did I not, Jeido?" He was fully aware he had asked her that. So was she.

A painful history had left Rowan with a deep rooted fear of people, but in essence, the fear was a formality. It was a mask which prevented something far more dangerous from coming out. Decades of anger, hatred and a deep longing for the deaths of the ones who hurt her. Guarded by fear was a towering rage that, were it to take control, may very well be the death of her, and many good Shinigami.

Until, eventually, that rage was washed away with the healing of time and others, her fear would always be there. Working around it required a subtle approach; one Haon had made a few notes on in her file for any Officer of Rank to pursue. She did not deserve ostracization for her problems, she needed help. And help would be given.

Providing no one made a stupid mistake and tried to force what was obviously a powder keg. But no one would be that foolish, would they? Haon's eyes narrowed.

Ko stood to the side, leaning against a nearby wall, quietly observing the two as they...argued? Despite this his mind kept wondering, thinking about the events that just transpired between him and Rowan. _"So that's her name."_ He'd have to apologize later once he got treated for his injury. 

Perhaps he'd be able to start on a different foot with her.

"Why yes you did captain. I distinctly remember reading the file and then thinking of a way to help her overcome. To open up and allow others in, in order for her to learn the meaning of teamwork, a word that is synonymous with our division." These types of things seemed to occur a lot between the two. They were both so very different in personality when it came to things of this nature, yet were very similar at the same time.

"I thought love conquered all? So a nice little game of "I huge you, you hug me" seemed like a good idea. You can't have teamwork without the pure raw feeling of wanting to protect someone. To be there when they need you, to always have their back in times of need. Yes, love!" She exclaimed with emotion. Pushing her glasses up as she did so, both narrowed their eyes at the same time. He obviously knew she was sarcastically joking though it also seemed like he was predicting what her next move would be.

"Captain..." Ko spoke up from the background. "If you don't mind me asking...what exactly is the problem with Rowan?"

Haon turned his head away from Jeido to look over at the younger Shinigami. This was ... Ko, another of the new members. He'd obviously not been around long enough to hear from any of the others about Rowan. "Rowan has suffered a violent past," he stated simply. "It has left her unable to interact with others on any real level. Although we are making attempts to help her recover, it is ultimately up to her when she truly heals."

_"A violent past is the cause?"_ Those words echoed in his mind. She almost sounded like Takako the only difference being, where Takako grew bitter, but still able to interact, Rowan seemed to have been consumed by it. "Thank you." He said with appreciation.

"Let me guess if you would my superior. Your here to tell me something I'd assume? Something like...?" Jeido trailed off to let the captain finish.

Haon raised the hand clutching Rowan's Zanpaktou. "If I didn't come to collect this, she'd never get it back," he stated simply. "Jeido, in future would you kindly not push her towards a breaking point? That won't result in her losing her fear it will result in an out spill of anger. And that is something we all wish to avoid."

He could roughly tell where Rowan was, she'd made absolutely no effort to calm her Reiatsu. She probably didn't even notice it was still burning. "I'm going to return this and attempt to right things. Please escort young Ko to Fourth Division now if you would."

"I'll not push her to a breaking point. Just please fill me in on whatever interactions you two happen to have." Jeido replied before turning her attention back to Ko. "Are you ready?" She said simply with a slanted eyebrow. "Please don't concern yourself. I'll be fi-" Before he could finish he found himself slung over her shoulder.

He wasn't expecting that at all.

"Now I can't have you doing that. That would make the captain think I'm some kind of heartless monster. You would want that would you?" She feigned being hurt by placing her hand over her heart and letting out an exaggerated breathe of air."Do be careful around her. She's quite the berserker." Jeido waved to her captain as she walked down the hall with Ko like a bag of luggage.

"Really this isn't necessary." "Yes, I heard you the first time."

Haon sighed and shook his head. That Vice-Captain of his would have him on the edge of his seat for the rest of his very long life. He turned in the direction of the wild Reiatsu and vanished with a simple Flash Step. Now it was time to clean up.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Sep 13, 2011)

*Ryo Naguchi: The name revealed*

Ryo was currently flying through the air. No it was because he had suddenly learned how to fly, it was more due to his zanpaktou spirits outstretched foot that had just hit Ryo's gut. Ryo spun around in mid air to land on his feet but he had no time to rest and was barely able to side step the fist that was barreling towards him. He jumped back to open the distance to about a metre. The curious thing about it was that neither found it the slightest bit odd that this was started over something as simple as a name. Then again one was an 11th Division Shinigami and the other was a piece of the Shinigami's soul. Through heavy breaths Ryo did something very uncharacteristic for him. He started to laugh loudly apparantly finding soemthing very funny.

"I think you'll belive me when I tell you that this is the most fun I've ever had in my life." A smile appeared on the spirits face as he prepared to charge Ryo. He shot across the air toward his Shinigami partner however he was caught off guard by what Ryo did. He ducked under the large fist the spirit had meant to hit him with and whom had no time to avoid Ryo's as it barreled into the spirit's chin and he finished what he was going to say. "But all good things must come to an end." The spirit managed to land on it's feet as it di a 360 in the air due to the uppercut. He looked at Ryo rubbing his chin and chuckled.

"Well done partner!" He stated as he looked at the man who was currently breathing very heavily clearly worn out from the fight. "I believe we had a deal and being men of our word. I shall fulfill my end of our deal." As he said this he began to dissapear while slowly reappearing in Ryo's hand was his large blade only it seemed to be glowing. As it finished forming the spirit spoke again. "So listen, my name is." Ryo replied once he heard the rest in his head.

"Make them kneel Beast king!" He said aloud and then as he finished the call out phrase he was enveloped in light. Power surging through him like nothing he had ever fellt. As the light faded he noticed that the blade that had been in his hand was gone. He looked down to find that from his hands to his elbow was now covered in armour. Orange the dominant colour with one blue marking on heach hand piece in the shape of a crown. However it wasn't just his arms that were covered in it as he looked to his legs. From his feet to his legs the same orange armour resided.

However he did not have time to experiment with his new weapon to see what it's ability was because he was harshly pulled back to reality as he heard a beeping sound resonate from within his pocket. He was still in the position he been earlier but now his zanpaktou was in its shikai form. He stood up then reached into his pockets to lift out the mobile phone like device that the offending noise was coming from. He opened and looked at the screen to find a yellow dot blinking to the north of his location.

"Well I guess I should this guy a test run." He said taking another look at the gauntlets his zanpaktou beast king had now become. With that he took towards the location of the blinking yellow light making a note that he was moving with greater speed than his norm. As leapt onto another building he finally saw it. It wasn't overly large for a Hollow but still bigger than he was. About 2 stories tall the Hollow had almost mole like features especcially the large claws he had stretching out from his hand. Ryo pocketed the device in his hand and jumped down to confront the beast. "HEY!" He yelled to get the Hollow's attention who must not have noticed the Shinigami comi9ng because it had a shocked look on its face though that was quickly shed and replaced with a look of longing. Longing for a meal that is.

"Well well a Shinigami eh. We were wondering when you lot were gonna show up although it makes prepare to become my meal." Taking a defensive stance Ryo was ready for what would be his first Hollow battle.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 13, 2011)

*The Feasting of Souls*
"An unspeakable evil looms over Karakura Town.. but what happened to the others inside the building..?!"

?Ridiculous.? Kiyone covered her eyes before Angel released her power, the experiments in Layers were required to know the powers of each other, unless an experiment tried to become traitorous in nature, then another one could simply keep them in check, after all only two experiments in the entire Laboratory happened to be capable of extraordinary power, and those two would never be released unless the circumstances required it, ?I will not be done in by such a stup-? As the light cleared, Kiyone looked up to see Chiyoko above her, poised to strike down with her Zanpaktou, however Kiyone showed no emotion to this at all, only prepared herself to take the hit head on.

Asami meanwhile, had begun to get her bearings back, and had already charged up an arrow in counter preparation, ?I can not allow this to go on.? Asami's arrow shot forward, piercing through the blinding light and heading straight for Angel, however the Quincy experiment easily dodged, but Asami wasn't about to let her get a break, ?This time I'll finish it for sure.? A powerful arrow began to form at the tip of Asami's bow, ?*Charged Darkness Arrow.*? Asami prepared to fire off her most powerful arrow, an attack she usually reserved for dire circumstance such as this.

Hisoka walked through the hallway, a group of experiments lay unconscious behind him, he now had a sword in his hand it seemed, and the sword emitted a rather powerful reiatsu, ?I can sense the next group coming, these guys sure like to use cheap methods.? Hisoka prepared his sword as the next group appeared in front of him, it seemed like all he had done most of his life involved fighting or running somehow. He fought against his father, and then finally when he couldn't handle that problem anymore, he ran away to go live with a friend, now he was fighting for another reason, to help two people he didn't even hardly know, Hisoka grit his teeth, ?Did my plan in that command room not work? I thought I activated the self destruct feature designed to stop rampaging experiments on all experiment rooms.?


-----------------------------












?Wha-what the..?!? One of the scientists eyes widened exponentially as the girl with forest green hair walked into the room, ?How the hell did she get out of her room?!? FWOOSH! The girl had instantly moved from the door way to behind them, and all the scientists had been cut down in one fell swoop. The girl looked up at an incredibly large tube, and inside this tube happened to be a giant  that took the form of a serpentine like shape with blue skin, and blue wings as well as multiple parts on it's body that seemed to glow green including it's open mouth. The girl look up at the tube with a smirk on her face, the pet she had been seeking had been right before her eyes, ?It is time for you to be released, I shall aid you in feasting on souls.? The girl walked over to a computer beside the tube, however as she said that the Hollow's eyes opened up and followed her movements, as if it had understood exactly what she just said.

?All I need to do is press the correct set of keys.? The girl grinned as she began typing away at the computer that the laboratory had set up, the system which kept this beast in check, somehow she knew exactly how to remove it, ?Then the real fireworks will begin.? As she pressed the final screen sequence, the computer screen grew red as it signaled that oh so familiar sound that imminent and catastrophic danger would be impending. The girl had shut down all the fail safe of the laboratories including the one on this giant Hollow, however there happened to be a problem with releasing the Hollow, one that the girl happened to know inherently well. She immediately raised her hand to the air, ?Hadou #33: Soukatsui.? The girl shot a blue blast of fire out of her hand, and the blast broke through the ceiling, which allowed her to Shunpo up and out of the building. As she did show, a bright flash of light could be seen throughout the entire laboratory, followed by a massive explosion which encased the entire building, and a few of the buildings that happened to be right beside it. As the explosion began to clear, she could easily see that the entire building had been reduced to nothing except Asphalt, however the Serpentine Hollow floated in the middle of all the destruction, and looked up at the Shinigami as if giving it's approval.

?Now the time for fun is to begin.? The girl smirked as the giant Hollow uncurled it's serpertine body to reveal that in order to get it inside the laboratory, they had to curl it's body up multiple times to keep it fit inside the Hollow tube, ?You must be very relieved to finally get out of that tube.? The girl looked over the entirety of Karakura Town, ?How about we begin the feasting of souls then??​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 13, 2011)

*[William Draconis; Deadly Designs]​*​
Even as the battles raged across Karakura, another smaller less notable battle had begun far from the observing eyes of the Soul Society. With a splintering crack a wooden fence is shattered under the weight of a body crashing through it. A body clothed in white bounces off the paved asphalt of the road and rolls to a slow stop several yards away. Heavy breathing can be heard as the white clad form struggles to move. It was a young man, no more than seventeen. His teeth grind harshly as he starts to pull himself from the ground. Blood paints his features and drips to the ground, where it stains red and blends into the blackness. “Wh… who are you?” the boy asks as he sits on his knees. His left hand lifts and is then wrapped firmly around his injured right bicep. His right eye is also swollen close and black with a small stream of blood tracing from that tear duct. Peering into the distance he watches a black gloved hand reach from behind the fence and latch onto its splintered surface. Sharp blue eyes burn into existence as the shape of a person can be made out in the waning afternoon hours. 

 “How dismal.” a male voice trails as the sound of boots grinding on gravel can be heard.  “Hunting during daylight hours is _so_ bothersome.” the man remarks pulling himself through the hole. His long coat rustles and brushes off the ground as a gloved hand pulls up to his head and lowers his hat obscuring his features from the teenager even more. “Aren’t you going to answer me?” the young man asks, his arm throbs intensely as he screamed causing him to wince and slightly double back over. The man pulls his gaze from the boy and looks to the red tinted sky; the sun was lowering toward the horizon.  “If you comply, this hunt can be over and you pain ended.” the man simply replied not pulling his gaze toward the child. “Hunt? What is all this bullshit about a hunt? Who are you, why did you attack me?” the boy screams trying his best to understand this situation he now found himself in. The icy gaze of the man pulls from the distance and settles on him. ~~~~

[Earlier that Day]

A nicely dressed red hair man sat behind a desk. A computer screen blaring off the reflection of his eyes as the sound of keys being pressed can be heard. The computer screen flashes and changes. Lines of text appear and scroll down the it. A faint smile cross the fellow’s lips, Turing to a small child, of about ten, he turns the screen so it can be seen.  “Ah, it seems we have that book in young man.” the librarian states with a warm tone and a gentle smile. The boy’s eyes light up as a laugh escapes his lips as he watches the man’s finger underline the words In Stock.  “Would you like me to take you to it?” he asks the boy who in return shakes his head vigorously yes. Stepping out from behind the desk the man takes the boy by the hand and leads him to the children’s section. His mother looks up briefly from a book she is reading. Grinning that her child is so caringly being took care of she turns her attention back to her reading.  “Here we go.” the man says a few moments later handing the child a large fairy tale book with an illustrated castle and rainbow. The boy laughs happily as the book is taken, then with a thanks he runs off to his mother and has a seat which causes the man to give a big grin, but as his pocket vibrated that warm grin faded. His eyes narrow and turn noticeably colder.  “Akane, hate to do this, but I need to go on break.” he states turning to an older librarian across the room. Pulling her gaze from a catalog she blankly looks at him. “Go ahead William, your shifts almost over anyway. Why don’t you take the rest of the day off.” She says waving the man off with a smile.  “Thank you, I’ll be seeing you tomorrow then.” William replies with a gentle wave walking toward the exit. “Glad he volunteers.” Akane state almost laughing to herself.  

~~Outside
 “Understood.” a much colder voice says as a cell phone is heard snapping closed.~~~~~~~

[Present]    

 “You are hardly in a position to demand anything.” William replies, his right hand tracing across his body to come to a rest on a rather large pistol. The boy’s eyes widen. A button snaps, while William had been horizon gazing the boy had managed to move his hand down to his wrist. Flinging his arm to the side the teen allows a small cross shaped pendant loose of his long white sleeve. Moments later a blue energy bow forms. Still breathing hard the boy levels it on the man and pulls back an arrow forming in place. William’s gaze or expression doesn’t change and the boy deduces that he, William, isn’t spiritually inclined. “Sorry to do this to you mister, but you leave me no choice.” He says letting the arrow fire. With a twang it shoots forward, but the teen underestimated what his arm could handle and his aim is thrown off enough that the attack misses his assailant.  “Quincy.” William says sternly.  “We know what your kind is capable of.” William adds bringing the boy’s attention toward him “Wha.” He tries to utter, but in his pained moment William closed the distance and a stern gloved hand wraps around the teen’s injured arm. 

A scream pools from his mouth as his bow shatters.  “Why else would I have focused on this arm from the start?” William asks rhetorically as he applies pressure to his grip. Tears fill the boy’s good eye as he falls to his knees. “Please don’t kill me mister.” The boy whimpers. The man however shows no emotion and simply tosses him to the side as he fought the grip.  “Maybe. Just maybe you should have thought of that before you aligned yourself with the Soul Society.” William replies, the snap to his pistol audibly opening. The boy freezes, how did this man know so much? Scrambling to his feet he attempt to run, but an explosion from the other side of town causes him to stumble and fall. A pained gasp fills the boy’s throat as he is kicked harshly by William, rolling onto his back he is stopped as the barrel of the pistol is shoved into his chest, just right of the boy’s heart. 

A single shot echoes out and the boy grows still. Pulling the barrel back only smoking flesh can be seen through the hole in the boy’s cloths.  “A spiritual shot, just right of the heart can take just as easily as it gives.” William states coldly as the boy’s breathing returns to normal. Holstering the pistol William’s cell phone goes off. Pulling it out and flipping it open he answers.  “Yes, the Quincy is neutralized. His powers have been destroyed……… Yes, I felt and saw the explosion………… Observe, but not get involved?......... Understood.” William replies to the short conversation before closing the phone and stowing it away.  “Sleep gently Quincy, you no longer have to worry of Hollow or Shinimgai.” William states walking toward the Layers Laboratory.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Sep 14, 2011)

*Ryo Naguchi vs Mole Hollow*

The stare seemed to last for hours to the two when in fact it was only a few minutes. Time seemed to stand still as the two opponents waited patiently for their to leave an opening or make the first move. Ryo was about to charge the offending Hollow when just then he felt a hugh reiatsu spike off in the distance. When he made the mistake of looking in that direction his enemy took the chance to attack the distracked Shinigami. Charging forward it swung its claws down just as Ryo was able to force his vision back on the Hollow in front of him.

He didn't have time to move away but was able to react by putting his arm up in the path of the attack. To his surprise when the demon's claws struck the gauntlet covered arms the armour wouldn't break. In fact as Ryo began to push the Hollow back he realized two more things, the first being that his physical strenght had gone up and the second being that the gauntlets seemed to be focusing his reiatsu into his arms which would explain his current abilities.

He seized the oppertunity provided him and shot his left fist foward towards the Hollows hideous mask. The mole like creature wasn't that stupid however as it jumped into the sky to avoid the blow. It turned a 180  in mid air and held its claws above its then began to spin. Ryo looked up confused at the creature now facing the ground. It wasn't until it landed that he understood the Hollow's actions. It dug straight into the ground making a hole.

Now out of sight the cursed creature continued to burrow until it was directly beneath Ryo. Ryo looked around wondering where it would strike when suddenly the ground beneath cracked and he realized with shock where the beast was. He jumped into the air just before the Hollow came up through the hole and into the air after him. Reacting quickly Ryo spun around shooting forth a round house kick. It was then he noticed two more things, first the Hollow had not been able to react to it as he had with the punch and 2nd the impact felt much weaker as with the punch. More and more he was starting to figure out his weapons abilities and he hoped he could work out all the kinks before the Hollow who had gotten off the ground and began burrowing again could kill him. Landing on the ground once more the 11th Division Shinigami chanced a slight glance in the direction of the monstrous reiatsu that was still present and wondered. 

"Just what the hell is going on over there?"

*Asuka Kanbara*

The day began really quiet for Asuka. She had went to school got through the whole day without Hollow incident. She had thought she'd be able to make it home without one of the demons attacking her or somebody else. That was when all hell broke loose, you see she began to feel hundreds of reiatsu signatures spike in preparation for a fight. She wanted to find out what was going on so she followed them. 1 hour later she stood in front of a large building within which all of the reiatsu she felt was present. Just before she enter however the building blew up. the large explosion rang through and assaulted her ears as the building crumbled. She was sent flying landing on the roof of a nearby building where she tried to collect herself.

As her senses returned the first thing she noticed was the large shadow moving across the ground. She heard movements and the sounds of someone talking from above though she couldn't make out what they were saying. As she tried to stand up the last of her senses returned. Her reiatsu sense, the hundreds of reiatsu signatures she had felt before were gone replaced by two monstous signatures above her. Clutching the ground to keep from being squashed by the force of the reiatsu bearing down on her she managed to tilt her head up to look at the sky. Once she saw what was there she regreted looking up because what she saw was the largest and by far and away the most powerful Hollow she had ever seen. It was serpentine like with two large wings sprouting from it. 

This was however when she noticed something strange, she saw what looked like a Shinigami standing high above the Hollow. She couldn't make out anything from there except for the black outfit and the Shinigami like reiatsu. Somehow though even she was sure how she managed to force her way back to her feet though the reiatsu still threatened to squash her. The building was nothing but rubble now and she doubted anyone could've survived being inside that explosion. She looked up again as she saw the Hollow was about to move on probably for a feast. She wouldn't allow that even if it meant certain death she would get this Hollows attention. Her bow took form in her hand as she gathered a large amount of reishi for her strongest attack. She figured nothing else would be enough to get its attention. She aimed up at it though the reiatsu was still making it difficult.

"Cold death shot!" She proclaimed as the arrow shot off towards the monster of a Hollow.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 14, 2011)

*ReiMei*

ReiMei laid under a tree with his arms folded behind his head as he slept on the relatively peaceful day in the soul society. He managed to escape his captain to get some free time. But his rest was shortly interrupted by something. 

ReiMei felt something on his face, it kind of tickled but it didn't feel like a leaf. ReiMei slowly opened his eyes focusing them on the hell butterfly that was resting on his nose as he went cross eyed trying to look at.

"What can this be about?"

ReiMei leaned forward sitting up as he received his orders from the soul society. His face quickly turned from one of a aloof peacefulness to one of a more serious look. As the butterfly flew away ReiMei moved onto his feet as he summoned a senkaimon.

He removed a coal black dagger from the inside of his robes.

"You ready Maguma? We haven't seen action in a while."


ReiMei watched the senkaimon as it slowly opened revealing the portal tot he human world. He slowly walked through it putting the dagger back into his robes as the senkaimon closed slowly behind him.

*Slam....*

As ReiMei looked around the town his eyes lit up. ReiMei hadn't left the soul society for what felt like 50 years, but this town was different then the soul society. It is very technological and highly populated.

"What the?.."

ReiMei felt spiritual pressure and it suddenly wiped the grin from his face. It was unusual to feel spiritual pressure in this town even if there was spiritually aware people living in it.

ReiMei rushed towards the pressure using his flash step.  He stood high in the sky as he watched another shinigami fighting a massive sized hollow.

"Is that Ryo Naguchi from the 11th division? He certainly wouldn't like me getting involved knowing the barbarians of the 11th company."

ReiMei drew a dagger from his robes and grinned.

"This will get his attention... Erupt! Maguma!"

ReiMei's zanpakuto transformed by turning into magma and forming the magma into the shape of a sword and hardening it beyond the point of steel as he slashed the sky in the direction of the hollow.

"Maguma!" 

ReiMei swung the hilt of his sword as the blade melted into lava and rushed towards the hollow.


----------



## River Song (Sep 14, 2011)

*Ayame Saro*


There was a boom, they were far away but it still ripped through the air, the people vbelow started running, running in fear of what had just transpired. She almost left her surroundings behind as she observed the chaos.

?I have to go.? She whispered almost having an out of body experience. She moved quickly using her flash step to reach another building, she had a much better vantage point here, she could see the hollow as it appeared, moments later her phone beeped but she was already on the move.

She stopped to observe the scene, there were two people already dead but death no longer phases her, she tended to come across alot of it in her line of work. Gripping her zanpakuto  she smiled, it had been to long since she fought a hollow.

He loomed over a little girl, his body was slim but his shoulder and hips broad, eight thing legs extruded from his body with his head and mask protruding from the top. His mask was simple, white with red lined under his eyes and a horn on his forehead.

She pointed her hand at the creature_ ? Starlit leaves blow apart, allow this divine wind passage.?_ She said quietly to herself, she released a gust of energy that knocked the hollow of balance, but instead of falling something odd happened, four of his legs receded into his body and reappeared at the other side, stopping his fall. The head disappeared and suddenly reappeared to look directly at Ayame.

*?Little children should not meddle in affairs.? *He said with surprising sophistication for a hollow. Grimacing Ayame unsheafed her sword, using her strength to kick off from the roof and to jump above the hollow. She raised he sword above her head and began to descend on the hollow who moved away, he was fast,

A voice in the back of her head suddenly spoke up ?Such reckless attacks, you were so open there it was unbelievable.? The voice said and she could tell it was shaking its head.

?Who the hell are you!? she thought, sub-conscienely fixing her stance. The hollow longed, its claw extending far beyond its reach at Ayame, using a circular swing she batted it away, before mving in attempting to dodge the limbs. She then realised there were mo0re than eight limbs as one slamed into her chest, sending her flying back, using her free hand she caught herself flipping back to an upright position.

He was grinning at her and it disgusted her, she ran forward, dodging to the side which cause the limbs to try and follow her , only one was close enough and she cut it clean off. She stared at another one she had not touched as it had sustained the same injuries as the fist one, they were connected duplicate?s. Smiling almost manically she reached up and grabbed a hand before cutting it off, she was subsequently hit by anoter one but she was pleased, she had found the key.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 14, 2011)

*Hisa Kato - Layers Lab*

"Numerous types of experiments have been done in order to better understand those of "Another world"." Shinigami and hollow alike have be subjected, for the purpose to better humanity." A sentence I found that stood out from everything else I've read. It gave a small inside look into what "Layers" (as they were called) was really about.

Still it wasn't enough.

Their many different assortment of glasses and tools that were scattered about the room I was in alone. I couldn't help, but think there had to be more to this than just "bettering humanity." 

"What!?"

The monitor of the computer suddenly closed everything, tossing up a red warning signal that was brighter than the red of a fire truck and flashing akin to a siren with the words "Warning!". Pecking back at the keys, I attempted to try and regain access back into the system to see just what was going on.

It was no use. Once it was down I was completely shut out. Though this was just the beginning of my problems, it seemed I had a visitor. The luminous red screen was abruptly overtaken by a huge shadow, towering over the computer itself an impressive feat considering the computer almost reached the ceiling of this room.

There was no time to defend myself! I noticed much to late!

The nerves on the left side of body flared up as they registered the intense pain. The pain was so intense, I believed my nerves couldn't possible comprehend just how much it hurt. I found myself hurled across the room and slammed into a nearby wall, colliding with a ferocious impact.

My body bounced off like a rubber ball tossing me to the ground in the process.

That one blow had my head spinning, my body was _not_ meant for that kind of punishment at all. Grabbing the wall for support I slowly staggered to my feet gripping the wall for support. My eyes wondered for a bit until they focused on my assailant. A giant behemoth of a monster, he stood taller than the room which seemed to be about twenty feet itself, hair trailed down the middle of his head all the way down his back and to the edge of his tail.

Teeth like razor adorned his mouth, along with two horns perched atop it's head. "A...hollow?" I spoke in awe of the sheer size of this monstrous being that towered over my small frame. The hollow seemed to be observing me for a time, as I inched across the wall not taking my eyes off of it. We had a brief staring contest before he got tired and opened his mouth, showing me a second row of teeth.

Got him.

"Sight Beyond Sight!" 

A medium blue beam shot forth from my visor directly into the beast throat and exploding on contact. Smoke seeped from out his throat and with him temporarily stun, I did what any other sane person would do.

I ran like hell.

Bolting for the door I vaulted over a nearby desk top and baseball slide under a table. _"I have everything I need. No need to stay around here any longer."_ The door was directly in my sights, I was almost there. Suddenly the room began to shake violently throwing me off balance. I fall and tumbled barely grabbing on to a nearby desk for dear life as part of the ceiling began to cave in and seal my escape route.

"Shit!" 

Though that wasn't the only thing. My rather large hollow friend from before? Yea, he had regained his barrings and was now visibly pissed off. He charged his massive feet only needing three of four steps to reach me considering he was almost as big as the room itself. The hollow threw himself at me and with barely any footing I was hardly able to get out of the way in time. He tossed the desk aside as I rolled across the ground to narrowly avoid being hit by his charging frame. 

*Crash!*

The behemoth slammed with the wall with great force completely collapsing it.  Things weren't getting any better. That impact combined with the already hellish shaking that had never stopped from before continued to make the room collapse. It seemed as if something was shaking the foundation itself. Barely on my feet I frantically looked around for a way out. The behemoth had set his sets back on me and to continue making matters worse...others began to show up.

These creatures starting walking into the room from the hole in the wall. They were disfigured, but combined a skeletal and human like appearance. "Could these be the other experiments..." I guessed before firing a beam of energy at one of the approaching grotesque figures. Still more were coming and that damn behemoth was still there.

The situation was good, I was getting desperate, the building seemed to be coming apart and these creatures began attacking me. There was only going to be one way out of this. I had no choice, but to blast a hole through the already unstable structure that was coming down.

Sending another creature soaring across the room, I began to focus all my power into my eyes for the biggest beam I could muster. Though there wasn't any time for concentration. One of the hybrid creatures slammed into me sending me tripping over myself to regain my balance. The behemoth hollow then took the opportunity to extend it's claws and with one precise strike slashed me diagonally down my body.

I found myself once again soaring through the air....blood spewing from my body. The power that I had charged up shot forth into a giant beam that added on to the inevitable. The optic blast blew straight through the wall of the building to the outside. Trailing behind me as I spun the optic blast from my powers turned a complete 180 not only destroying part of the building, but also some on the residential streets. 

The whole structure came down, caving in, collapsing on my body and pinning me to the ground. I watched as debris from the building crushed the skull of the behemoth hollow as everything came down in a violent hail for steel pipes and concrete. 

The last thing I saw was a giant chunk of brick descending down toward my direction and the only thing I could think about was...

How satisfying it was to witness the misfortune of that hollow.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 15, 2011)

*Hanzo Katoma*

Hanzo had slept in yet again and was missing the captain commanders orders. He had been told the night before that a very important mission was going to be issued soon. However, he'd forgotten what day it would be, and what time. 

Hanzo pulled himself up from his sheets, his hair a mess and a dull, tired look on his face. He yawned and looked out the window of his barracks for a moment, then made his way to the washroom. After getting cleaned off and dressed, he suddenly remembered what time it was. "Oh hell!" He quickly grabbed his zanpakuto and headed off to the human world. He was at least three hours late.


----------



## Kei (Sep 15, 2011)

*Angel*

The strange woman came at Angel with her most powerful attack, how did she know it was powerful. The sensors on her head were going wild, telling her to run or get ready for the beating of the life time. Angel eyes narrowed as she watched her the qunicy before ready her bow. This wound will be like every other that came her way...

All of them would heal soon...

The woman released the bow and aimed to harm her, Angel watched before dodging last minute but she was too late the arrow slammed into her body ripping her clothes at it side, apart, and digging it way into Angels skin. Angel bit her lip as she fell to the ground on her knee. 

Blood poured out her side....

Angel touched her side and clenched tightly as blood began to sipe out....

"This is my scarfice..."Angel began to chant,"My eye for ultimate sight, see my enemies though light and darkness, see them for their true selves! give me sight!"

The metal ears began to sip out a sliver looking liquid that floated around Angels face

"HAWK EYES!'

The sliver liquid slammed into Angels right eye causing her head to snap back at the force as the liquid tore up the inside. 

Pain...Pain was the only thing she had to get though for her dream and as her right eye ached and itched she just grit her teeth before all the liquid had went in and made an extra coat around her eye...

"Ha....I won't be done in so easily..."

*BOOM!*

Angel felt the ground shake above her and below her, she looked up and saw the ceiling releasing dirt! Angel eyes were taking everything in, she could hear the cries of the scientist trying to run and escape. What was going on? 

....

She didn't know what to do, she just stood as there as the ground and ceiling shook...

Was this the end of Layer...

?

"...."Angel looked around as she watched in confusion


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 15, 2011)

*Kaen tamiya*

The sound of his full bring working, shooting reiatsu at all the experiments that could get in his way or that would be chasing him, it had been years since he got so much fun, thing that he would have never expected to see were just in front of him. The excitement of the moment while being chased by a couple more of experiments, it was just like a tag game."I?m right here~"he said provoking some experiments to follow him, everything was nothing else but a game for him.

Running through a dark hall he stopped and prepared himself to start the attack, it was not long before both monsters caught up with him and attacked the guy immediately. Pulling the trigger of his Shoot carnival, many shoots were heard as he was containing both monsters. A weird feeling ran through his spine only to turn his head back and see a light that rapidly involved him, then from one moment to another everything went black for him.
-----------
"hmm...what happened"he said, he slowly opened his eyes to see the disaster in front of him. His left side was hurting as hell and the pain was just increasing, he tried to move his arms, just to notice how his left arm was stuck between rubble, it didn?t hurt and the most probably thing was that it was broken as well or something. His head hurt a little, blood coming out from his mouth and head, just above his right eye.His legs were trembling and with many cuts, even some slight burns on them, probably he could stand up but would fall down immediately. Blood dirtying his shirt and in general all of his clothes were a complete mess. His beloved slingshot on his right hand, obviously his full bring got deactivated.

He smirked stupidly"Hehehe, it was fun, i hope I can heal fast enough to do something like this again"he said to himself knowing that he was not in condition to keep going on, be conscious, no...even being alive was some kind of miracle maybe.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 15, 2011)

*The Feasting of Souls*
*Part 2*​
BOOM! A piece of rubble is kicked off of someone, and a badly injured Kiyone stands up, sword slammed into the ground in order to hold her up, multiple large cuts inflict her body, one across her face, the other across her right shoulder, two across her legs, her whole body ached as she hadn't felt pain like this in quite some time, ?What.. the hell... happened..?? Kiyone's eyes widened as she looked around, the Layers laboratory had been completely demolished, ?Who..?? Kiyone's eyes widened as she nearly fell to her knees, she looked up to see the giant Hollow with the Shinigami now on top of it, ?Did she.. do this..?? Kiyone twitched as she noticed the sky for the first time, then something in the sky seemed to clear, allowing a bright light to suddenly blind her, ?Guaah! What..?!? Kiyone's eyes widened as she noticed what happened to be the cause of all this, ?What is.. this light..?!? Kiyone rubbed her eyes as she tried to get use to the sudden massive increase in light, she could sense another reiatsu, and walked over towards it.

?Why.. am I doing this..?? Kiyone asked herself, as she forced her aching body to begin removing rubble from the reiatsu she could sense, until finally after she had gotten enough of it, she could see the body of Angel lying beneath all the rubble, ?It's you..? Kiyone grabbed the final large piece of rubble, and with all her might managed to toss it off of Angel. After that, the Substitute Shinigami experiment fell back onto the ground in a sitting position, trying to catch her breath, trying to fight off unconsciousness even as her body screamed at her over exertion of it in helping Angel to get the air she needed to breathe, ?Look.. can you.. see that light..?? Kiyone asked, even though she had no idea if Angel was conscious or even alive, ?It's a sign.. that we've entered.. the outside world..?

-------------------

 ?Gnngh!? Hisoka had felt the boom before the rubble crashed down on top of him, and he managed to create a large shield which took most of the impact, although he still took quite some hefty damage due to using most of his reiatsu to create the shield, ?Damn it..!? Hisoka pushed the shield upward moving the rubble off of it, and he slowly managed to climb out of the rubble, his book in tact and the shield disappearing, ?I can sense them.. they're alive..? Hisoka made his way over to the closest reiatsu he could find, and he began digging through the rubble, trying to find whoever happened to be emitting the reiatsu, although it felt like it was fading fast. Hisoka finally got to the point where he could see the person's body, ?This is.. Hisa..?!? Hisoka looked down, and immediately noticed something he would rather not have much to his own horror, ?Shit..! That's a steel beam..!!? Hisoka noticed that a steel beam had pierced Hisa through the leg, ?Damn it, how do I get her out of here?!?

Hisoka looked up at the sudden surge of reiatsu, making his body feel incredibly heavy in the process, and there above him he saw the most monstrous sight he could think of, a giant serpentine like beast floated in the sky, with some kind of person on top of it, ?Is she.. the one who did this..?? Hisoka surmised that this could only be the case, the release of that giant monster must have blown up the whole laboratory, and put Hisa in such a position that she might die, ?Shit.. is there nothing I can do..?!?

------------------------

 ?Tch..? Chiyoko looked at the rubble above her, the whole damn place came crashing down on top of her before she even knew what had happened, Chiyoko held her Zanpaktou up into the air, ?*Dark Blast!*? A dark blast of reiatsu immediately shot out of Chiyoko's Zanpaktou and sliced through the rubble creating an opening for her to get out of, however it just barely managed to do this, ?Damn.. I'm so low on reiatsu from using that kidou it's ridiculous..? Chiyoko remembered how she uttered the incantation for Bakudou #25 Dome in order to prevent herself from taking too much damage, however not only did it waste all her reiatsu, it was so incomplete it didn't even manage to block all but the first few pieces of rubble from hitting her, ?My arm is broken.. it hurts to breathe.. which means my ribs are probably broken too.. my legs are damaged.. I barely managed to avoid being stabbed through the chest.?

Chiyoko looked up to see what was going on, and noticed the same thing the others did, the giant experimental hollow floating in the air along with a Shinigami on top of it. Chiyoko narrowed her eyes, ?Did she.. do this..?? Chiyoko coughed as she tried to get her breathing stabilized, ?Damn it.. I can't.. do anything right now..? Chiyoko didn't want to admit that even if she hadn't been injured, there wouldn't be much she could do in this situation. Chiyoko instead ran over to the nearest reiatsu she could sense like the previous people did, and used her one arm and sword to start digging the rubble off that person, before long it had been revealed to be Asami, and she looked in even worse shape than Chiyoko did, ?Oi.. Asami!?

?Gnngh..? Asami's eyes fluttered open, she could feel her body aching all over, multiple bleeding wounds on it, however as she felt something incredibly heavy lifted off her stomach, she started to cough violently as she tried to get air back into her mouth, sputtering up some blood in the process, Asami had suffered an internal rupturing in her stomach lining due to a large piece of rubble slamming into her stomach, in addition to a fractured rib cage, a lung collapse, and two steel pipes which pierced her through the legs, ?Chiyoko-san..? Asami looked up to see the massive Hollow in the air with the Shinigami on it's back, ?I see.. so that's what happened..?

?Don't speak!? Chiyoko hushed the girl in an instant, ?Conserve your energy!? Chiyoko couldn't let the girl die on her watch, she needed to heal whatever wounds she could, had to keep her alive somehow, but she didn't have the reiatsu for any of that, ?If you talk you'll only make matters worse! I won't let you die damn it.. somehow..? Asami was touched by Chiyoko's words, even though they didn't know each other very well, she was determined to save her somehow.












At that moment, a bunch of lights started to appear in the sky to the surprise of everyone around, and they formed into gates which began to open up. As the gates started to open, multiple Shinigami began walking out of them from what looked like many different divisions, including quite a few 4th division Shinigami, this had been ordered by the Captain Commander. Just when it looked like they hadn't sent any Shinigami to deal with the giant Hollow though, two more gates appeared in the sky, and as they opened up a powerful reiatsu emitted from them in an instant, and slowly the figure of two incredibly powerful Shinigami started to come into view. Chiyoko nearly burst into tears as a wide smile came across her face, ?The old man..!!?

?Oh?? The green haired Shinigami smirked, the Hollow was just about to begin feasting on the souls of the living in Karakura Town, ?Looks like the party just got heated up.? The green haired Shinigami watched as the other Shinigami began taking their posts, some rushing off to fight the invading Hollows, others flying off in order to heal those who had been injured, but what caught her eye was the two arriving separately from those groups, ?Oh good, I was hoping for some action! Come you fools, show me what you're made of.? The monstrous Hollow let out a loud screech, signifying the delight of these two powerful Shinigami arriving on the scene.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 15, 2011)

*[William Draconis; Bad Business]​*​[Before the Arrival of the 10th Seats]
Heavy Reiatsu stained the evening sky, the large serpentine Hollow stirring the army of lesser Hollow below it. Far from that, however, a set of boots grind harshly against the asphalt. His hands were dug deeply into his pockets as his eyes focused on the Horizon. In the distance he watched as the large Hollow twisted in the evening sky.  ?So. It seems the devil even favors the foolish.? William states lowly, just under his breath. But as he went to continue the thought a low growl cuts him off. His gaze pulls from the gargantuan creature the sat in the sky to the shrubbery that lined the suburban houses. From the inky blackness a set of crimson eyes burned to life and stared him down past a stark white Hollow mask. Turning to face the beast William prepare to battle.  ?So, you would face me?? William asks as the Hollow pulls itself from the brushes. The leaves rustle subtlety across the Hollow?s knotted mangy fur. A split snake like tongue juts from its mouth as a growl escapes its foaming mouth. 

William?s eyes Narrow as a roman numeral thirteen is seen etched across its mask, this was no normal Hollow.  ?What in the? UmFFFF? Ripped from his train of thought William slams off the pavement and rolls as he hears jaws rapidly snap shut in succession. _ Bloody hell_ he thinks twisting and turning fighting the sudden weight that now hung over his body. With much effort he is able to roll on his back and as the Hollow snapped its jaws again he is able to shove his heavily gloved hand into the beast?s jaws securely locking them open. The wild beast struggled against his captor, but it is too little too late as a loud snapping can be heard as William firmly separates the lower jaw from the upper. With a small waver the Hollow?s ratty body dissipates to spirit particles and disperses to the four winds. As William stands, breathing heavily, low growls seem to encircle him. And as he gathered his bearings he quickly realizes he is surrounded by a pack of dog like Hollow. All had ratty black fur and deep burning red eyes.  

It was a pack, and he had fallen into their pack tactics, something he cursed himself for. He should have been more attentive to his surroundings. But, this was how it was. A smile creeps over his face as he straightens his stance. Putting his hands back in his pockets he slowly assesses the situation. Inside his coat his fingers rapped off his body as he counted.  ?Seven of you and one of me is it?? He asks rhetorically as he felt his enemies out, it truly wasn?t the Hollow that kept his attention focused, it was the Thirteen that was carved into their mask that did.  ?I guess I will have to research this as well. Shinigami or human, this is shameful.? William states astutely as he turned to face the pack leader, the initial Hollow that had garnered his attention.  ?You will be the first to die mutt.? he mumbles.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 16, 2011)

*Rika Haname*

As the sun was setting, Rika was heading back home with Yui by her side. Rika and Yui had been very close friends since gradeschool, in which Rika took it upon herself to protect Yui from a group of bullies. 

Yui looked over to Rika, who quietly drank from a soda can. "So I've started to be able to see spirits more clearly recently." Rika looked back up at Yui. "You have? I thought you could only sense when they were nearby."

"I was, but a few weeks ago I started being able to see the outlines of spirits." Yui said with a smile. "That's funny. I've been seeing more the last month too." Rika thought about this for a moment. "I wonder if there's some reason for it all." 

A piercing screech suddenly came from behind the two girls. Both of them quickly felt the presence of something very large and turned around. Yui couldn't really make out much at all, but Rika's eyes widened at the sight of the grisly creature standing in the street. The monster was several stories tall, and had a mask-like head with two sets of teeth, one inside the other. 

"Yui, run!" Before Rika could even turn around, Yui was grabbed by the monster. "AAAAAH!" Yui shrieked as the creature pulled her closer to it's level. She still could only make out the monster's outline, but Rika got a full view of it. _"That thing...that thing has a similar presence to those old men. Is it a ghost?"_ Rika ran towards the monster. "Let her g-" She was easily swatted away by the monster's arm as it let out another roar. Rika was sent flying into a nearby wooden fence, breaking through it. "Gah!"

At that moment, a bright blue flash went flying towards the monster, slicing it down the middle of it's torso. The monster shrieked again as it dropped Yui, and the mysterious blue figure landed on the ground, catching her. Yui had already passed out from the ordeal, but was still otherwise fine. Rika got back to her feet and saw the figure. It was a boy about her age with brown hair wearing an interesting black robe of sorts, from what she could see. 

"Who..who in the..."


----------



## Serp (Sep 16, 2011)

Serp could sense the other member of his division coming to strike him as they moved he could tell more and more. The way the formed the reishi around to formed shunpo if needed and they way it moved faster if needed. Serp wouldn't remember who told good jokes or who did what, but the way they moved was one thing he had to remember. 

They took off and Serp didn't even turn. He moved upwards, airwalking was not permitted inside Seireitei all the sekiseki that formed the walls lowered the amount of ambient reishi in the air. But Serp was a captain, one that specialised in movement techniques of course he had a way around this. 

Kioshi had come in and Serp had moved away. From above he Shunpo'd down to the ground.

"Very good, as I expect from my division, you have taken it up a notch. One to distract while one to land the final blow. I guess I should take it up a notch also though."


Serp Shunpo'd between his two opponents. 
_"Sew..."_ 

------------
Kagato et al.

Kagato was frozen in place, it had happened suddenly he didn't know how to react it wasnt a spell or anything spritiual that halted it him it was his own mind.

Kagato had fought hollow before, and even met a few humans who weren't to nice, but a rouge Quincy was different. No quincy had held this much killing intent towards him. V hated him sure, but at the core they would do anything to protect each other and she never sent as much as an arrow with the true intent to cause death. But this guy, his whole aura sent out waves of sadism and death. Kagato's power over reishi gave him a deeper spiritual awareness when it came to the auras, the small amount of reishi that their body gives off in forms such as hair, dust or blood or even just as vapour. 

This guys reishi was brought into him through passing and the pain of it had halted him. Kagato new how to deal with hollow reishi, he knew how to deal with Shinigami and how to casually handle human reishi. But Quincy reishi was his dish of choice, growing up in the order, he it was atuned with him. So when this corrupted form that even worked it way into that doctors bow and arrow constructs somehow radiated into Kagato it put everything on the fritz. 

But now his body had caught up with the Reishi shock, it had taken it and fiddled with the settings and now it was ok. That doctor could never hurt Kagato again, this was the only way he could have before by poisoning his soul, but now that was done. Having never fought a Quincy truly to the end, he had never realised it, but they could not defeat him. Maybe now there was still a chance but at the end of the day, when it came to Reishi Kagato was an up and coming magneto and quincies just threw bullets. 

A smile cracked over the face that was just sullen and Kagato turned to Shin and in a cool voice spoke.

"Level up, I think I just evolved, a good thing you didn't press B"


----------



## River Song (Sep 16, 2011)

*Ayame* 

Flying backwards as she came into contact with a wall, her back slammed against it with an echoing thud! Groaning Ayame got up, brushing back her platinum blonde bangs, she gripped her sword tightly as she fiercely stared the creature down. 

She quickly looked at her cuts and bruises, nothing too serious but she would be in a world of pain come morning. A Back tentacle came flying towards her, she grabbed it and used it, with all her strength, to pull the hollow towards her, cutting of another two of his arms she grinned a maniacal grin she was in a open position to be attacked but at the same time if she could block this attack she could win._ “Blaze across the night skies raining down throughout the ages” _she yelled as a small spark ignited on her finger, sending a bolt of lightning straight for the hollow’s mask, it connected with it knocking it back, taking her opportunity Ayame ran at it, splitting his mask with a swift upward slash.

She turned around, she knew what was going to happen as the gates rose up behind the hollow, she knew it was going to happen... it didn’t mean she would have to watch.


*Shiori- 10th seat*

She walked through the gates from the Seireitei, the wind immediately catching in her long black hair; she was wearing a slightly altered version of the shinigami robes, wearing a black outer rove on top of a white version of the standard black garb.

She was Shiori, tenth seat of the honoured fifth division, she always seen the fifth division as the first evil twin, they shared there all-round excellence but the fifth allowed more poetic liaisons of it members, not forcing rules onto them.

She saw the giant hollow, it was most likely a menos grande, and this was why they were sent. She could sense two hollows near-bye, she wuld take care of them before moving onto the big one. Using her Shunpo she moved delicately to a roof above were the two hollows were, they wer fighting with each other, easy pickings.

“_Bakudou #9 – Geki_” she said as the red light encased them, moving swiftly she drew hersword and with two quick, seamless strikes they were purified. She walked towards the large hollow, jumping onto a building so she was in plain view, there were lots of minor hollows.

“Time to do this _Let the worlds sins Fuel my power: *Burakkukuīn!!!”*_


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 16, 2011)

*[Kiyomi Sakamoto; Dangerous Game]​*
“I believe that would be checkmate.” Serp says, his blade threatening to run Kiyomi through at a moment’s notice. But as Serp spoke another member of the Second Division was making his way through the watching crowd. His name was Kioshi and after being led into what the Second Division was by his friend Fumiko he decided it would be prudent to attack in this moment of distraction. Back up front Kiyomi’s hands trembled; she was utterly defeated by Serp. Though that didn’t surprise her, though she still cursed her weakness and the fact she couldn’t even offer a good spar. But as she paused ready to submit something rather strange happened, from the crowd a single person leaped ready to strike Serp’s back. In that moment Kiyomi seized, her body froze as she felt the blade quickly leave her body.

Though the attack was so sudden, it still wasn’t enough to pull a hit on the highly experienced Captain. Stepping to the side he allows the young man to bypass him leading his attack to Kiyomi instead. A gasp escapes her lips as she narrowly avoids the blade as it sliced narrowly close to her back. Strands of black hair floated to the ground as she bounded off a hand and rights herself with several side flips. Sweat pouring form her face she growls angrily toward Kioshi. _That bastard almost killed me, why the hell did he get involved?_ she thinks to herself as her harsh emerald stare bore through the boy. He however wasn’t concerned with her, his gaze was fixed on Serp and as Kiyomi’s gaze fell to him as well she is greeted by that drab expression he always carried, damn. He really knew how to piss people off. 

Cutting her gaze back to the boy that had tried to capitalize on the distraction their eyes meet as he too looks toward her. In that instant it was like they had been old friends for years, no words had to be spoken to set a plan into motion. Since Serp didn’t object to the two on one, they would use the numbers game to their advantage. With a nod from each both the raven haired girl and blonde headed boy set their plan into motion. Roles revered this time Kioshi provides the distraction as he charges. But Serp sees what they are up to and speaks up.



Serperion Targaryen said:


> "Very good, as I expect from my division, you have taken it up a notch. One to distract while one to land the final blow. I guess I should take it up a notch also though."
> 
> 
> Serp Shunpo'd between his two opponents.
> _"Sew..."_



Kiyomi’s eyes widen and Kioshi stops his charge as the Reiatsu from Serp intensifies intensely. The already ornate Zanpaktou in his grip glows with power and shifts changing into an even more menacingly ornate dagger with a serpentine blade.  “Watch out baka, that blade is more than just a pretty cutting edge!” one of her inner voices snap viciously. Gritting her teeth Kiyomi uses a Shunpo and puts some distance between her, Kioshi and Serp. Though the latter was redundant, as he was a Captain after all.  “Masami is correct Kiyomi-Chan, that blade seems to be coated with a fine poison.” the other voice in her head states, drawing Kiyomi’s attention closer to Serp’s blade. Biting her lip, Kiyomi curses under her breath, they were right. Hardly visible to the eye a fine lining of poison can slightly be seen shimmering in the lighting of the room. Cutting her glance over the blonde headed boy, Kiyomi wonders if he sees it. As the only reason she noticed was because her Zanpaktou play with poisons as well.

Realizing there was no time to play around Kiyomi foregoes her own poetic ranting and simply pulls her Zanpaktou to her face and crosses them in an ‘X’ before her.  “Stab: Junko, Masami!” Kiyomi shouts. With a noticeably smaller pulse of Reiatsu her Zanpaktou like Serp’s glows. Then with a shattering pulse they shrink, and take the form of Sai. Black venomous vapor pour form the blades as they come into view. Their black onyx surface shining with a seductive luster in the light of the room. Exhaling Kiyomi brings Junko across her forearm and nicks herself.  “What are you doing Kiyomi-Chan?” she asks feeling her blade cut into Kiyomi. _ If he uses poison, I might be able to offset it a bit if your curative venom is already coursing through my veins. It might not slow it much. But it should help”_ Kiyomi thinks as a red Cobra’s Crest appears on the cut. 

Hoping that Kioshi would follow her lead, Kiyomi charges, Zanpaktou ready.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 16, 2011)

Shin and company

"You're weird, you know that?" Shin responded to the level up statement, of the two powered individuals he had encountered so far both of them seemed batshit crazy. He hoped that those two features didn't go hand in hand.

Shin was still a bit amped up, he did try to kamikaze that bow wielding nutjob of a doctor, but he was slowly coming down again. Now frustration was starting to set in, he wasn't going anywhere with this guy. He hadn't learned much and certainly wasn't able of performing any feats like they were doing.

"Look, evolution dude, I need answers."He added a "Now!"Then took a deep breath. "I have no idea what this magical power business is about, but so far you're the only one I ran into that can explain it to me, so get to it and help me use my own powers." Well the attitude probably wasn't going to help his cause, but Shin couldn't wait no longer, he knew he had some power of his own....That vision of his told him that, he just needed someone who knew what he was doing to help him tap into his power.


----------



## Kei (Sep 17, 2011)

*Angel *

The room around them were crushing and slamming down, she was going to let them crush her. What was the point of living when you are a failure. If she hadn't failed then her home wouldn't be destroyed. The white halls were covered in dark light. This was new? This was failure? Angel looked down at herself...

She failed?

She failed?

Soon a rubble fell on the girl, slamming her into the ground. The air in Angels lungs was smashed underneath the weight of the heavy rubble. When an experiment fails at Layer they are either forgiven or put though something similar of a judgement. Angel was apart of this judgement, she was the knife that cut the thread.

She was the one who never failed and even when she did it was all according as planned. 

Angel eyes warmed down at the ground, many times she looked at it, but not in this point of view. Not having her face being forced into the ground with something stronger and bigger than her. Angel was often that bigger and stronger person that forced people into the ground not in this way.

Angel slowly closed her eyes as resigned herself to the fact of death...Of the coldness of it all...

Soon she felt the weight of everything being pushed off her. Angel looked up to see the other experiment pushing the rubble off her in one swift movement and taking her outside. Outside? Angel eyes couldn't adjust to the strong light and the extreme warmth that was as warm as blood on the cold winter evening...

Angel looked up...

"The sun?"


----------



## Serp (Sep 18, 2011)

Serp looked at Kiyomi as he held Harishuni in his hand.
"You raise the bar, with two on one, and I then counter with Shikai, if you were to raise with a double Shikai release what am I to do." 

Serp released alot of reiatsu enough to lower the weaker Shinigami to the their knees, a feint as if he was about to release Bankai. But then withdrew it all. 

"Actually I don't think that this is needed."

Serp Shunpo'd back away from his two subordinates. He then sliced Harishinu across his left palm and the blood began to fall into a puddle on the ground.

Serp looked to Kioshi, " I suggest you release also" I that moment two tendrils of black goo shoots from Serps puddle of blood towards Kioshi and 
Kiyomi.

----------
Kagato and Shin.

Kagato looked and Shin and smiled. "Weird yes, but I still get pussy" His weapons were away but his intent was still there, if he was gonna find this rogue Quincy and make his father proud he would need back up. Would V out him to shame him, or would that tight bitch shame the glory. Kagato admits it was wrong to sleep with her, but he would never admit outright. Shin seemed like the perfect ally.

"Ok Charmander, actually your not quite that badass yes, I'll dub you Trecko. Well Trecko, all the spiritual races need something to trigger them. The Shinigami proxies need a sword, the quincy need a pendant and the hollow need to be killed and tortured and well the last one the empowered humans I don't really know how they do it, but I know they have a focus and with that they have abilities that manipulate reishi and or reiryoku. And at this time I realise I must be speaking Dutch to you."

Kagato looked down to his Quincy pendant, he never used it he could give it to the Shin who so badly wanted power, see if his power was closely enough aligned with the Quincy. But then he remembered before he was who he was, all the long nights crying. All the short evenings playing before he would retreat to his training room to practice, it wasn't practice of shooting or aim, it was just practice to turn the damn thing on, it was then Kagato vowed to be the best at what he was good at. The best womaniser, the best middle class junkie and now the best Reishi god. It was a bad idea to give it to Shin.

"Trecko I could give you my Quincy cross but if that was the wrong choice, then I could never live with myself for all of 10 minutes. So I suggest you find a shinigami or a.... powered human that could help you understand yourself. But if you ever want to jam, come to the Karakura museum and ask for Kags." 
And in a wave of hirenhyaku Kagato was gone.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 19, 2011)

*Feasting of Souls
Part 3

*?Hmm?? The green haired girl looked down as she noticed one of the 10th seats releasing their Shikai. A small smirk appeared on her face, she was about to charge down the Hollow, however before she could make her move to rush the Hollow in midair, the Hollow let out another loud screech which seemed to reverberate over the entire air. All the nearby humans could feel their bodies go cold inside, as if something were trying to rush out of their body, and as they watched, small little white balls that looked almost like light started popping up all over the area, heading directly towards the Hollow. As they did so hundreds of ordinary humans nearby collapsed onto the ground. The souls poured into the Hollow one by one, each one feeding on it and increasing it's ability to control it's overbearing reiatsu.

?Poor thing.? The green haired girl smirked, ?It was starving so much it couldn't control it's own reiatsu properly, they must not have fed it for months.?

?That.. that thing just..? Chiyoko's eyes widened as she watched the souls pour into the Hollow, ?It just ate all the souls of the Humans in this area?!?

?I could feel them all..? Asami's eyes started to fill with tears, ?I was able to resist because I have powers..??

?I suggest you stay calm.? One of the fourth division members approached the two, ?Getting riled up now will only cause a major issue for you.? The fourth division member looked at her partner, who happened to be a man from the 7th division, and he immediately nodded at her, ?We're going to remove the rest of this rubble from you now, with it in the way I won't be able to heal you.?

?Hmm, we'll have to be careful about this though.? The 7th division member sighed, as he got down to begin the process of removing the rubble, ?I'll start with her legs first, that will be the easiest to remove without killing her.?

?Who are you?? Hisoka looked up to notice two people walking towards him, although the moment he discerned that their outfits looked similar to Chiyoko's, he assumed that they must have been friends of hers who had come to help them, ?I see, so you're allies with Chiyoko.?

?Yes we are.? The 4th division member smiled at Hisoka, ?Our names aren't important, what is important is that we heal as many of the injured as we can, we've got a lot of cleanup work to do around as it is.? The man stopped Hisoka before he could go on, ?Without proper medical attention she would die if the beam is removed, I understand that, and this is why I am here, I am going to heal her once we've removed the beam.?

The other 4th division members started to make their rounds, some tending to the wounded, who had survived the original soul sucking ordeal, others making sure the dead bodies from the ordeal were discarded of properly. Two team cells in particular had made their way over to Kaen and Aihime, and had begun removing the rubble from them in order to begin the healing process. Meanwhile the battle stage had been set, the remaining groups that had been sent to the Human World composed of the 11th and 6th battalion squads, as well as the 2nd division's assassination squad began working on clearing out the mess of Hollows in the town, while the battle in the sky is about to unfold into a major battle. An all out war has begun to save Karakura Town from total annihilation.

?It doesn't look like anyone's coming to help us..? Kiyone almost sighed in a depressing tone, however.. ?Hmm?? Kiyone looked up to see a small team of Shinigami coming towards them as well, ?Oh.. I guess I spoke too soon.?​


----------



## EPIC (Sep 21, 2011)

"Nothing quiet ever happens, does it?" Shi said as he watched several hollow attacks happening in the city below him. "Strange stuff happen in Karakura, but never in any other place. You don't hear about Hollows attacking cities in the Americas, but they just love this place! Heh heh, oh well, that's just the town I live in now." 

He looked around to see if anyone needed and, bingo, a damsel in distress. Rather, a Quincy chick that looks like she's might need it in the future, and Shi's the "sooner-rather-than-later" type, so...

*fwoom*

He flashed himself down right after the girl had shot an arrow into a Hollow's hide. It looked like a good shot, though she seemed to be having trouble standing up, obviously a newbie. "You might want to be careful there, miss. The reiatsu's intense here and make too many of those 'Cold Death' shots and you can find yourself with little reiatsu. Hopefully, if I can guess from its name, that hollow won't move for awhile assuming its not strong enough to block or fast enough to dodge it. Oh my name is Shi by the way, nice to meet you."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Sep 21, 2011)

*Shito-2nd Squad*

Shito watched the fight rather excited to get his turn. His captain's shikai abilities were rather odd. He could really grasp what it did except from what it appeared to do was convert blood into something he could manipulate. Since another squad member joined in and they still were getting their asses handed to them he decided to join in as well.

"What do you think Amatsukiri you want to get involved?" he asked his sword.

"Let's go." he heard her say. He got up and took out his sword. He was not like most shinigami. He released his zanpaktou in the begining of battle as the longer its in the play the more deadlier it becomes.
"Flood, Amatsukiri" he said as his sword transformed into its shikai. It made a slight hiss soud as it began releasing its acidic mist though he was careful to aim it only at the captain. He then charged at him.
"This is taking to long so i hope you don't mind me helping speed this up."


----------



## Cjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Kioshi/Fumiko - Second Divison*

_Kioshi & Kiyomi vs 2nd Division Capt. Serpentious Delarbok_​
Beads of sweat began to trickle down Kioshi's brow as he observed his captain. He stood with his katana drawn, but hadn't moved sense the last combo attack that he and fellow division member Kiyomi had performed. In all honesty...he let his captain get to him. The man purposely increased his reiatsu to a staggering level, enough to make the young blond start thinking...

Just how far could this spar go?

_"H-he wouldn't that far...would he?"_ Kioshi whispered to himself as he arm began to tense up. Subconsciously he had begun to grip the hilt of his blade harder and harder with each passing second.

"I suggest you release also." His captain, Serp spoke. 

Kioshi watched on with intrigue at his shikai. Placing his blade length wise across the palm of his left hand he, without flinching, pressed it again his skin and sliced open his own palm. The blood poured from his hand and onto the floor beneath. Just as quickly as the blood feel it suddenly formed into two tendrils and sprung to life, charging both Kioshi and Kiyomi.

"!" Just barely, if you can even call it barely, the blade of his katana met the attack with a loud screech as he around across the bladed edge of his katana. He managed to push the attack up, buy at the cost of a small nick to his cheek. A small tear drop of blood ran down giving off a rather warm sensation. 

"Woo! Nice dodge!" A voice shouted out.

Glancing out the corner of his eye out toward the crowd, he couldn't help, but feel a smile tug at his lips. Fumiko stood in the crowd jumping up and down like a mad woman while failing her arms with a smile on her face. Watching her  do that seemed to help set himself at ease just a little as he turned his attention back to the fight at hand.

Reaching to his other blade, he unsheathed it, and help both out by their hilts pointed diagonally toward the ground. "Heavenly Angel Sing and Heavenly Angel Pray." As the words were spoke his swords began to pulse as he slowly raised them from off the ground to form an x in front of him. "Hellish Ghoul Cry and Hellish Demon Roar! *Kibishii Enjixeru*."

Pulling them apart as he finished the release command both swords transformed into identical scythes bond by a long chain. "Shining towers, rising on the hill, steadfast and true. Bakudou #7 -Twin Pillars." Two tall thick pillars formed above the captain's head and began descending toward the ground. 

_Earlier..._

"Woo! Nice dodge!"

Fumiko yelled as she jumped up and down. Quickly she flopped back down into her seat and looked at her PSP with glee.

_"Saving Rapha from the Marquis is a bitch. Rapha...that dumb beaver."_


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 25, 2011)

The Human World-

Kamishoten- The Little Shinigami Shop

A young white haired man sits on a wooden floor, admiring the moon as he looks out the window. He sips on a small cup of coffee, before him stands a tall female, her long black hair flowing as she sits on a small cushioned chair. "The world burns around the great Kaijiro as he sits and sips on his coffee?" She smirks, her red eyes staring into his soul, questioning the great mans motives. "Great? What makes a man truly great is his intent. To be judged by actions, I am not the great Kaijiro... I am the Infamous Kaijiro." The white haired man slowly stood up and brushed off his black kimono. "Let's be heading out then... I've got a new device i want to test out."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 27, 2011)

*Rowan Tirrell - Running*

---

It was fear that coursed through her body, ice in the veins and a chill in her breath. So close. So close to breaking that she would have never come back. She could feel the fear and the anger, bubbling right beneath the surface of her mind. If she ever lost control, she would die. She, and so many others.

She didn't want to die.

SHING!

The sword of a blade piercing through the ground made her look up in shock. That was her Zanpaktou, sticking out of the ground before her. What was it doing here? She had left it behind.

She had, hadn't she? Abandoning her weapon, she'd be thrown out of the Shinigami Academy for that. Getting away with it now was just wrong. She reached out to pick it up.

_DON'T EVER DO THAT AGAIN_

Rowan recoiled, her hand burned by a sudden surge of reiatsu. _IF YOU ABANDON ME AGAIN I WILL CONSUME YOUR MIND AND TEAR APART YOUR SOUL

UNDERSTOOD?_

It was her Zanpaktou. Her Zanpaktou Spirit was talking to her. For the first time, she was in contact with him. Him, the voice was male. "I'm sorry." Rowan placed both hands on the hilt of her weapon, letting the Reiatsu lash out at her. "I should not have done that."

_Hmpf, at least you learn. Return me to my sheath._

And Rowan did so. So much anger, violent power at being left behind. It truly was a manifestation of her soul. To it, she was responsible.

"Soon you will learn its name." The voice came from a person, and Rowan jumped back. Before her stood a tall man, white robe hanging over his standard Shinigami outfit. He was in just the right position, not too close but not too far, that Rowan could focus on, and speak with him.

"Captain Sekai." Rowan dropped to one knee, as a Shinigami would do in the presence of their direct superior. Haon Sekai had spoken to her times in the past, and read Rowan like a book. He knew how to command through her fear, and he knew it well.

"Despite influential factors, I am still displeased with your reaction to that clash, Rowan," his voice carried the tone of disappointment, and Rowan cringed inwardly. She hated that tone, so calm, so sad. "You have time and time again shown a great skill with Kidou. Simple incapacitating Bakudou would have been easy to use. That you pointed your sword with the intent to harm another Shinigami of this Division is...not something we stand for."

"My deepest apologies," Rowan did not dare to look up, to see a plain sadness on his face. He had allowed her into his Division, knowing full well the damage she carried within and the risk she was. He, of all people, she needed to prove herself to. "I am prepared to accept my punishment for violating the rules of Sixth Division."

"That won't be necessary at this point in time." Rowan looked up in surprise at this. What was the Captain saying? "I have recently been given the details outlining a mission to the real world, requiring a single Shinigami of significant skill. I plan on sending you on this mission."

Rowan blinked. A mission? She hadn't been sent on a mission yet, just occasional hollow hunts where she ditched her fellows to fight alone. Most of the time she was training, day in, day out, in the grounds of Sixth. "If it is a mission requiring a skilled Shinigami, why not send a Seated Officer? Surely they would be more fit for this rather than an Unseated Wildcat."

Haon smirked, a low chuckle escaping his lips. Rowan nervously smiled as well. It was rare she could tease herself like that.

"Rowan your lack of a Seat has nothing to do with your strength, and you should be well aware of that by now. Now, will you accept this mission?"

She stood and saluted, looking Haon directly in the eyes. "Yes Captain, I will."

"Good, now pay attention to the details following: This mission statement contains the direct coordinates to where it will take place, you will hand that to the Shinigami in-charge of the World Gate in order to head directly there.

A Hollow Hunt has turned sour at the location, and most of the Shinigami involved are either KIA or returned with injury. However we have a direct statement that one of the Shinigami was neither kill nor has escaped. She is captured, a prison of the Hollow. You are to head to the location, and extract her. The mission is her rescue, NOT the destruction of the Hollow. It does not matter if you kill them if she dies in the process. Understood?"

Rowan's mind set ablaze. A prisoner to Hollow. Nightmares began echoing in her head, a dark imagination of what could happen, what that poor woman would suffer. She wouldn't allow it. She would NEVER allow such a thing.

"Understood," Rowan straightened further and held her salute. "I will bring this captive Shinigami home, safe and sound."

"Good girl." Haon held out the envelope, and Rowan paused. To get it, she would have to step forward, well within his reach. She wavered slightly.

_This entire compound is within his reach, you are no safer here than you are there. Quit your whining and take the envelope, battle awaits!_

Rowan grimaced at the thought of Haon's region of control. "You're not helping," she muttered to the sword, stepping forward and grabbing the envelope from Haon's hand. With that, she turned and left, heading to the World Gate.

Heading to become the salvation of another.


----------



## Serp (Oct 1, 2011)

Serp smiled as his division members were working together to overcome him. Still it would not be enough. 

Drips and drops of blood fell from Kioshi's face, before they hit the ground turned a deep shade of black. Harishinu had drawn blood from Kioshi, soon the effects of the venom would start to make themselves known but until then Serp had to figure out a way to get himself out of this mess he had gotten himself into.

"Hmm I guess I could try and shatter it with pure reiatsu, or something similar with brute force, or I could just do something else. In the meantime." 

As he said that the tiny drops of blood that had become Venom began to fly around attacking the Shinigami, that were fighting Serp. It was then he coughed and noticed that the air was becoming thick with another poison.

"Interesting." He coughed.

They had raised the bar yet again, it was as if they knew he wouldn't try and kill them and they decided to have fun with it. But how far did they assume he would go, how far indeed.

"Serp made a face that was almost a smile."

He looked at Kiyomi and Kioshi, even at Fumiko and the rest of the second Division. 
"Shunko!"

And then the air was filled with a bright light and the roar of blue fire.


----------

